# IMPORTANT Information Regarding .621 System Update!



## Goose306

The .621 update is being pushed out nationwide at this point, so anyone that is in to rooting and ROMing their Droid X needs to know some important information.
You can keep root by using OTA Rootkeeper, available from the market here.* HOWEVER READ THE REST OF THIS POST BEFORE DOING THIS!*
It is not recommended you accept the .621 OTA update at this time, because of some very important information, detailed below:
If you accept the OTA update, the first and foremost item of important is *there is no way to revert back*. Currently, if you go to .621, you will have no way to revert back to earlier firmware. *There has been an SBF file leaked for .621. However, you can still not revert back, and if you are forced to SBF, you may be able to gain root, but it is quite a convoluted method. You cannot revert to any system version earlier than .621, which means no Froyo.*

If you are on a custom ROM, it should already have the OTA updater apk removed, so you should not receive system updates. If you are on stock, rooted, you *need to disable the OTA updater apk.* I have posted a video on Youtube, below, on a method to do this using Root Explorer. You can also do the same with Titanium Backup by going in and freezing the apk, it does the same thing.






*If you've broken yourself and are on .621 I have loaded up a .621 SBF to my dropbox. Grab it from the link in my signature. I'm just hosting the file, all thanks goes to Daywalker who obtained this leak on XDA: Click here for original thread.* As I said above, use at your own risk. You will lose root using the SBF file, and *if you are on .602/.605 just don't even touch that thing!* If you need an SBF I have the .602 SBF hosted as well.

Thanks to Coltzfan, and ccsoccer03 for taking the OTA, and then promptly bricking their phones after attempting the SBF. Also thanks to shatter for posting the /system partition of a .621 rooted phone, bukolov1 from the Ukraine finding the root exploit, m.ksy for bringing it here, and Skelente for the writeup.

*The method to gain root is listed below.* The method is confirmed to work on all .621 version, however it is complicated and you need to follow directions *to the letter*. Once you are on the rooted .604 system (Milestone X) you should be able to flash any custom ROMs that work on .602/.605 (GB-based ROMs, 2nd-init. Cannot revert to Froyo or other ROMs however. Scroll to bottom of OP for info about blur-based ROMs)

1KDS has released a Live Disc which will perform the Linux SBF and also the Zergrush root, all in one convenient package. It is *BY FAR* the easiest method available. You can get it at the link below:​
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html​
After obtaining root you can flash this package in CWM. It will put you back on the correct .621 Droid X kernel and recoveries rather than the .604 Milestone X kernel and recoveries.​
Thanks go to ky41083 [Link]​
http://www.mediafire.com/?b4fndlwkcf8icfn​*MD5:* [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]1D2EE9260E6C7510292B1AF5F7D6ACC1[/background]​
The below method is if you want to do it manually. (You, for some reason, can't load up a live disc, either on USB or CD)

*Root Method: (Credit goes to Skelente for the write-up, bukolov1 from the Ukraine for the exploit, and m.ksy for bringing it home to us Xers)*

*DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS IN RSD LITE FOR THE .604 SBF! YOU WILL BREAK STUFF MORE THAN YOU CARE! JUST FOLLOW DIRECTIONS AND YOU SHOULD BE FINE!*​
*Note: *This must be flashed using a linux SBF method, not Windows RSD Lite

This is due to the radio on the SBF file, its the Milestone radio (BP_C_02.12.00P), and flashing with RSD Light will change your phone to this radio, and not work.

The Linux SBF programs will not change the 6.21 radio (BP_C_01.09.15P)

*Skelente's Guide to Linux SBF*​
Okay, so crash course in how to boot Live Linux so that you can easily run sbf_flash. First off, when you're running a Linux distribution live, what you're really doing is essentially loading up Linux into RAM, so it doesn't modify anything (like changing the content of your hard drive) which means that anytime you reboot, all of your changes will be lost, unless you use a USB stick and create a "persistent" drive. The persistent drive will create a basically fake partition that you can save files to from both Linux and Windows, and the data will remain after rebooting, hence the name "persistent." Personally, I'd say go with the USB route, because if you ever need to do this again, you can just boot from the USB stick and run the sbf_flash and be done with it.

*So here we go.*

*1.) *Download the latest Ubuntu iso for your system. Most processors these days are 64 bit, but if you're running on an older computer or do not know if you have a 32 or 64 bit processor I'd recommend doing 32 bit just to be safe (64 bit processors can run both 32 and 64 bit distributions, but 32 bit systems cannot run 64 bit distributions.) Side note: you can download other distributions, but if you do you will not be able to create the persistent drive using the USB method. It should also be noted that some older systems cannot boot from USB, most newer systems (post 2000/2001 IIRC) can boot from USB, however you should consult Google to verify for your system.

*2.) *Burn the iso:
*2.a *If you have a cd burner and blank disc, this is the easiest method but, again, you will not have a persistent drive you will just have a Live CD. Use an iso burner to burn to cd, then skip to step 3a.
*2.b *If you do not have a burner, a blank disc (or don't feel like wasting a DVD disc) but have a free USB drive (with at least 2 GB of memory, bit overkill but it has to be big enough to hold the iso + changes + the persistent "drive") then I recommend downloading either unetbootin or universal USB installer. Go to either web site and follow their instructions. If you use Ubuntu, you'll have the option of creating a persistent drive, which is basically a fake-partition that allows you to save files to when you reboot Linux after running this Live USB. I would recommend using a persistent size of at least 200 mb so we can save the SBF file and sbf_flash. If you created a persistent drive go to step 4. If you opted out of this, skip to step 4.

*3.a* So you have a Live CD now. If you have a spare flash drive, load up the 604 SBF and sbf_flash. Either way, you'll need to proceed to booting into linux, go to step 4.
*3.b *Once the respective application has finished, copy the SBF and sbf_flash file to the persistent drive listed in windows.

*4. *Now we need to boot from your Live image. Restart your computer. When your computer is booting up it should give you two options, "Enter BIOS" and "Select Boot Order" or similar. For my Lenovo Laptop, I can hit F12 to change the boot order, and from there I can select my USB port and it'll boot from there. If you do not see a boot order option, you will need to go into your bios and change the boot order manually. Again, you will need consult Google for this as the menu selections vary by system. It really isn't that hard to figure out if you go through the menus, but I *strongly, strongly, strongly recommend* and encourage you to google your motherboard's manual to verify what you need to change if you don't know what you are doing. You are responsible for any changes you make on your system. *Your BIOS is crucial for your system to function properly.* Once you have found where to change your boot order, select the respective drive (USB, or your CD/DVD drive). These will be listed by the manufacture name (so SamsungXXXX for a Samsung drive or PNYXXXX if you're using a PNY usb stick.)

*5.* When Ubuntu boots up, it'll give you an option to run "Live" from the CD/USB. Select this option. Installing to your hard drive could mess up your current OS install, and I'm not going to get into partitioning here. Once you've gotten into Ubuntu, select "Dash Home" in the upper left hand corner, and then type terminal in the search box. Click terminal, then open it up.

*6. *Now you'll need to get to where ever you have the SBF and sbf_flash stored through the terminal. If you chose to use the boot cd, and did not have an available flash drive, you will need to download the SBF from here, as well as sbf_flash and then extract them to the same folder. The default is "Downloads" and I recommend just extracting them to that directory for simplicity.
*6.a* If you had to download the SBF/sbf_flash, getting there through terminal is rather easy. All you'll need to do is type these commands into the terminal:
*cd Downloads*

*chmod +x sbf_flash

sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf* (enter password as requested)

And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7. Below is what you'll see on the terminal output if all goes as planned...

[hide="Terminal output"]
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ chmod +x sbf_flash
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
[sudo] password for joe:
SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
http://opticaldelusion.org

=== mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
13: CG66 0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF AAB8 AP

>> waiting for phone: Connected.
>> uploading RDL03: 100.0%
-- OK
>> verifying ramloader
-- OK
>> executing ramloader
-- OK
>> waiting for phone: Connected.
>> sending erase
-- OK
>> uploading CG31: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG33: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG34: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG35: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG39: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG42: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG47: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG61: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG64: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG65: 100.0%
-- OK
>> uploading CG66: 100.0%
-- OK
>> verifying CG31
-- OK
>> verifying CG33
-- OK
>> verifying CG34
-- OK
>> verifying CG35
-- OK
>> verifying CG39
-- OK
>> verifying CG42
-- OK
>> verifying CG47
-- OK
>> verifying CG61
-- OK
>> verifying CG64
-- OK
>> verifying CG65
-- OK
>> verifying CG66
-- OK
>> rebooting
[/hide]

*6.b *If you already copied the required files to a USB drive, we need to get there through terminal. Type these commands:
*cd /
cd /media/*
ls (This command will list all the drives connected to your system, cdrom, usb, etc. If you used the Universal USB installer it will list the USB drive as "PENDRIVE", I'm not sure what the default is for Unetbootin but you should be able to figure it out and if you just used a spare device it could be completely random.)
cd drivename (obvioiusly this will vary based on the USB method, for me its "cd PENDRIVE"
If your files were just on the main drive, you don't need to do anything else but the following commands. If you put them in another folder, you will need to do "cd foldername" without the quotes obviously. When you're in the directory with both the SBF and sbf_flash you will need to do these commands (again, ignoring the '-'):

*chmod +x sbf_flash*

*./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*
And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.

*7.) *After sbf_flash is done, you'll need to restart your computer. You will probably also need to manually activate your phone with Verizon. If so just dial *228, option 1. Its recommended you remove your boot media (cd or usb drive) so that Windows can boot normally. If you changed the boot order in bios you will need to change it back to what it was before, otherwise whenever you have a CD/USB stick plugged in your computer will automatically try to boot from it, and get pissy if it can't boot from the media.

*8.)* Once you're back in windows you'll need to run the zergrushv4 root method. From there you can do whatever you want. You still cannot SBF to previous versions (602 or 605) and you cannot run Froyo roms. Here's the Zergrush output:

[hide="Zergrush v4 Output]

---------------------------------------------------------------
Easy rooting toolkit (v4.0)
created by DooMLoRD
using exploit zergRush (Revolutionary Team)
Credits go to all those involved in making this possible!
---------------------------------------------------------------
[*] This script will:
(1) root ur device using latest zergRush exploit (21 Nov)
(2) install Busybox (1.18.4)
(3) install SU files (binary: 3.0.3 and apk: 3.0.6)
(4) some checks for free space, tmp directory
(will remove Google Maps if required)
[*] Before u begin:
(1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device
(2) enable "USB DEBUGGING"
from (Menu\Settings\Applications\Development)
(3) enable "UNKNOWN SOURCES"
from (Menu\Settings\Applications)
(4) [OPTIONAL] increase screen timeout to 10 minutes
 (5) connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC
(6) skip "PC Companion Software" prompt on device
---------------------------------------------------------------
CONFIRM ALL THE ABOVE THEN
Press any key to continue . . .
--- STARTING ----
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
--- creating temporary directory
mkdir failed for tmp, File exists
--- cleaning
rm failed for *, No such file or directory
--- pushing zergRush
481 KB/s (23060 bytes in 0.046s)
--- correcting permissions
--- executing zergRush

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] © 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, © 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00000118
[*] Scooting ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
[+] Zerglings found a way to enter ! 0x18
[+] Overseer found a path ! 0x000151e0
[*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
[+] Zerglings caused crash (good news): 0x4011ccd4 0x0074
[*] Researching Metabolic Boost ...
[+] Speedlings on the go ! 0xafd19403 0xafd3924f
[*] Sending 181 zerglings ...

[+] Rush did it ! It's a GG, man !
[+] Killing ADB and restarting as root... enjoy!
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE TO RECONNECT
if it gets stuck over here for a long time then try:
disconnect usb cable and reconnect it
toggle "USB DEBUGGING" (first disable it then enable it)
--- DEVICE FOUND
--- pushing busybox
1641 KB/s (1075144 bytes in 0.639s)
--- correcting permissions
--- remounting /system
--- checking free space on /system
13 KB/s (439 bytes in 0.031s)
--- Free space on /system : 92% bytes
test: 92%: bad number
--- NOT enough free space on /system!!!
--- making free space by removing Google Maps
--- copying busybox to /system/xbin/
2099+1 records in
2099+1 records out
1075144 bytes transferred in 0.094 secs (11437702 bytes/sec)
--- correcting ownership
--- correcting permissions
--- installing busybox
--- pushing SU binary
231 KB/s (22228 bytes in 0.093s)
--- correcting ownership
--- correcting permissions
--- correcting symlinks
--- pushing Superuser app
3074 KB/s (785801 bytes in 0.249s)
--- cleaning
--- rebooting
ALL DONE!!!
Press any key to continue . . .
Terminate batch job (Y/N)?
[/hide]

[b]Additional Info:[/b] If for some reason you b0rked this up, and flashed it in RSD Lite rather than Linux,[b] BAD BAD BAD. DO NOT DO THIS. [/b]You will need to use RSD Lite to reflash yourself to the .621 unrooted SBF file. You will also need to call Verizon after back on .621 and have them re-enable or re-provision your data. That is what has gotten most people back up and running.

This method seemingly works because it still has the updated bootloader or whatever it was that Moto included in the update that stopped reverting to earlier firmware, so we can still go to this version, but it still has previously unpatched security holes that can be exploited for root.

[b][size=5]If you are planning on flashing ROMs, some ROMs cause issues with this version. Blur-based ROMs will cause a kernel panic and require an SBF if you attempt to flash the normal versions. I am working on updating the install scripts for these ROMs so they will work; in the meantime 2nd-init ROMs have no reported issues (besides user error)[/size][/b]

[b][size=5]If you would like to use Blur-based ROMs I am compiling patched versions as I get permission from Developer's here:[/size][/b]
[URL="http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/"]http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/[/URL]


----------



## lancasterv3

Great write up! Hopefully this will be stickied.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba

Shit.
Was browsing the previous thread. Saw someone mention a write-up being needed and did a quick one.
Yourz is bettarrrr =]


----------



## coltzfan

Great write up Goose. I am still in awe that it occurred. I sent a nice email to Matt over at the Motorola forums and have not heard back from him yet.


----------



## Goose306

coltzfan said:


> Great write up Goose. I am still in awe that it occurred. I sent a nice email to Matt over at the Motorola forums and have not heard back from him yet.


Best of luck there. I thought about emailing him asking for the SBF file









Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## goldsmitht

Goose306 said:


> Best of luck there. I thought about emailing him asking for the SBF file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


you think if we offered to buy him a beer it would work? i'd kick in a couple of dollars for that!

2 beers (maybe even 3) if we could get the bootloader unlocked, heck, i think that would be a good deal!


----------



## Goose306

Updated OP with info about .621 SBF and also updated signature and uploaded a .621 SBF to my dropbox as a secondary mirror. Also won't have to go through that riggamaroll of trying to download off easyshare or whatever Daywalker had put it on. As I said in the OP, all credit goes to him for the leak


----------



## dtroup64

So... did you offer him a beer? It actually worked?


----------



## Goose306

dtroup64 said:


> So... did you offer him a beer? It actually worked?


Haha well he never responded back to me when I asked for the SBF, but it looks like Daywalker might have offered him the pitcher, whereas I just offered him a beer.


----------



## anrichardson

I have a theory about the bootloader, please feel free anyone to shoot it down or help see if it will work.

TBH released patches for bootloader, kernel, and baseband. here

So my theory is that the bootloader patch they released was 30.04, if we get root on .621 and can get into Clockwork recovery, could we install this bootloader patch which is still 30.04, and then be able to SBF back to .602?

What do you guys think? Anybody willing to try it out who has root and CW recovery working?


----------



## Zachattac2

I downloaded the SBF, but RSD Lite won't recognize my phone


----------



## Zachattac2

Zachattac2 said:


> I downloaded the SBF, but RSD Lite won't recognize my phone


PS- I Broke my phone before I found this thread


----------



## Goose306

Zachattac2 said:


> I downloaded the SBF, but RSD Lite won't recognize my phone


What's going on with your phone? How did you break it? It was confirmed by a member of the DXF forum that the .621 SBF file does work. You should not use it however unless you are on .621 and do not have a choice to use it (i.e. have exhausted the CWR method, factory recovery, etc.) flashing the .621 SBF will put you on a stock unrooted .621, from which you cannot revert and cannot root (currently).

RSD Lite does not always recognize the phone. For example, in my case when I plug my phone in to my computer to SBF, it never shows any phone information in that field. It does show it ready to program on the line that gives you updates down below however. Have you gotten the updated driver files and RSD Lite 5.4.4 from the pinned SBF thread?


----------



## dshu

can say I used .621 sbf and rsd lite 5.4.4 Sunday evening it restored my phone to stock. not rooted though better than the brick I had. just like to say thanks to all you folks on the forum that got me out of the mess I was in. miss being rooted..


----------



## Zachattac2

I bricked it, not really broke it. I didn't have the right version of RSD Lite, I'll try that when I get home. Thanks for your help
Z


----------



## lakingslayer

If anyone is interested here is the Verizon reference on the update:


----------



## Zachattac2

Rocking RSD 5.4.4 now, it's creating an image file


----------



## ShawnDx

The .621 SBF does work it might take a few attempts but it did work for me on 3rd try. . My phone has been down ALL day after applying the .621 update. Like an idiot I did NO research until it wasn't working anymore. Tried and failed to SBF 602 then 596 even tried 340 ALL Failed and phone would no get past boot loader. Downloaded 621 SBF....


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Have any of you with driver/RSD problems thought about just using linux to SBF?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Also, XDA has a thread with RSD Lite 5.6 up for download if there's still problems with Windows machines.


----------



## Goose306

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Also, XDA has a thread with RSD Lite 5.6 up for download if there's still problems with Windows machines.


Thanks Pooka when I get home I'll download 5.6 and throw it in my Dropbox.

EDIT: Found 5.6.4. Updated my SBF thread with link in Dropbox, anyone can feel free to grab it off the link in my sig if you are having issues with 5.4.4

Edit: Updated OP with possible root exploit. Guinea pigs please hack away! Would love to get this new build broken!

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## sjmoreno

Goose306 said:


> The .621 update is being pushed out nationwide at this point, so anyone that is in to rooting and ROMing their Droid X needs to know some important information.
> *This update does not currently have a method to obtain root. UPDATE: There may be a root exploit. Please refer to bottom of this post.*
> You can keep root by using OTA Rootkeeper, available from the market here.* HOWEVER READ THE REST OF THIS POST BEFORE DOING THIS!*
> It is not recommended you accept the .621 OTA update at this time, because of some very important information, detailed below:
> If you accept the OTA update, the first and foremost item of important is *there is no way to revert back*. Currently, if you go to .621, you will have no way to revert back to earlier firmware. *There has been an SBF file leaked for .621. However, you can still not revert back, and if you are forced to SBF, there is no confirmed root method (a possible exploit is detailed at the bottom, if you are on stock .621, please go down there now. WE NEED TESTERS). There is also no current development on .621 *(although feasibly a .602/.605 ROM will work, it is not worth attempting the flashing process until we have a confirmed root method) If you are on a custom ROM, it should already have the OTA updater apk removed, so you should not receive system updates. If you are on stock, rooted, you *need to disable the OTA updater apk.* I have posted a video on Youtube, below, on a method to do this using Root Explorer. You can also do the same with Titanium Backup by going in and freezing the apk, it does the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Progress is being worked on for a root method on this update,* but for the time being, if you go to .621, YOU CANNOT GO BACK, and you if you have to SBF you will permanently lose root until a root exploit is discovered.* *If you need to SBF and are on .621 I have loaded up a .621 SBF to my dropbox. Grab it from the link in my signature. I'm just hosting the file, all thanks goes to Daywalker who obtained this leak on XDA: Click here for original thread.* As I said above, use at your own risk. You will lose root using the SBF file, and *if you are on .602/.605 just don't even touch that thing!* If you need an SBF I have the .602 SBF hosted as well. I hope this clears up any confusion about this update. I will update the OP as needed. Hopefully a mod could pin this for the time being, at least until we (hopefully) find a work around. It would probably also be ideal to edit SyNiK4L's OP in the SBF thread with a link here for people that have the .621 before they attempt the SBF. Thanks to Coltzfan, and ccsoccer03 for taking the OTA, and then promptly bricking their phones after attempting the SBF. Without their loss we wouldn't have known. Also thanks to shatter for posting the /system partition of a .621 rooted phone, hopefully this will lead to a work-around being found. *EDIT: *There is a possibility of a root exploit found, however we need some guinea pigs for people that are on unrooted .621. It will require z4root and the su.apk, binaries, and a working ADB system. Quoted below is from Androidforums, link to original is here: http://androidforums...621-update.html *THIS IS UNTESTED BY ME, AS I AM NOT ON .621. IT SHOULD BE SAFE AS IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG YOU CAN SBF. HOWEVER I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR PHONE. IF YOU DECIDE TO TEST THIS, IT IS UP TO YOU!* *I have put together everything needed to attempt this in a single folder (includes su.apk, binaries, and z4root) if you need assistance getting ADB working please refer here: *http://rootzwiki.com...b-source-72911/ *Download (su, binaries, z4root)* http://dl.dropbox.co...inary_and_z4.7z *MD5: *8453FD1171DA3A30D13AA33F3016868D *Size: *1,483,644 bytes


This doesn't work for me. I've got a phone which had .605 stock with root and then I took the OTA .621 update like a dummy and afterwards the apps that had root access still had it but new apps couldn't get root access.

So I tried what you suggested and tried to gain temporary root with Z4Root and when I opened Z4Root it displayed the message that it couldn't get root access. Despite that message I tried the Temporary Root and after a few seconds of seeing the messages it displays while it is trying to gain root access it simply closed down without a force close error. Despite that I attempted to adb shell as directed in the post and when I attempt to execute "/sdcard/su" I get an error message in my adb window saying permission denied.

So this method does not work on my phone...


----------



## Goose306

sjmoreno said:


> This doesn't work for me. I've got a phone which had .605 stock with root and then I took the OTA .621 update like a dummy and afterwards the apps that had root access still had it but new apps couldn't get root access.
> 
> So I tried what you suggested and tried to gain temporary root with Z4Root and when I opened Z4Root it displayed the message that it couldn't get root access. Despite that message I tried the Temporary Root and after a few seconds of seeing the messages it displays while it is trying to gain root access it simply closed down without a force close error. Despite that I attempted to adb shell as directed in the post and when I attempt to execute "/sdcard/su" I get an error message in my adb window saying permission denied.
> 
> So this method does not work on my phone...


Hmm ok, I was wondering about that if the previous poster from @AndroidForums still had some remnants of root laying around while allowed him to gain SU access. You mentioned in the CM7 thread that you took the .621 OTA and root apps that had it previously still had root access. If so, had you used the Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper? If so then you shouldn't need the new binaries and su apk, you should have those items already in backup. I am also clarifying to him whether this method will allow new apps to gain root access. I have heard that even though Voodoo keeps root access it does not allow new apps to get root. At this time I'm just attempting to see if it is true it will regain at least baseline root access, and hopefully from there we can get us in to start approving new aps for root. I have PM'd him as his description was a bit vague. Perhaps try attempting to execute */sdcard/su while it attempting to gain the root and not after it shuts down? Or from your backups if you had Voodoo


----------



## TwinShadow

sjmoreno said:


> This doesn't work for me. I've got a phone which had .605 stock with root and then I took the OTA .621 update like a dummy and afterwards the apps that had root access still had it but new apps couldn't get root access.
> 
> So I tried what you suggested and tried to gain temporary root with Z4Root and when I opened Z4Root it displayed the message that it couldn't get root access. Despite that message I tried the Temporary Root and after a few seconds of seeing the messages it displays while it is trying to gain root access it simply closed down without a force close error. Despite that I attempted to adb shell as directed in the post and when I attempt to execute "/sdcard/su" I get an error message in my adb window saying permission denied.
> 
> So this method does not work on my phone...


There is no root method for the 621 update. I believe its still being looked into, but the only way you probably could retain root is if you used OTA Rootkeeper on 602/605 before you updated. Otherwise, you're out of luck for a root method until one is found.


----------



## Goose306

TwinShadow said:


> There is no root method for the 621 update. I believe its still being looked into, but the only way you probably could retain root is if you used OTA Rootkeeper on 602/605 before you updated. Otherwise, you're out of luck for a root method until one is found.


Shadow the method I posted is a method used by a member of AndroidForums who claims he was able to get root using that method on .621, which is why it was posted.


----------



## chromicant

Goose306 said:


> Shadow the method I posted is a method used by a member of AndroidForums who claims he was able to get root using that method on .621, which is why it was posted.


At the end of the day, "root" is really getting a SUID root binary (usually su, but any other binary that calls exec()) installed on /system. Note that /sdcard is mounted nosuid, so any SUID binary on said mount is squashed. Same with /preinstall, and /pds. Hence, having su on your /sdcard partition isn't going to help you much.

...now, if the OTA doesn't blitz your SUID root su binary you stashed somewhere...

What needs to be found is something that can raise permissions to root so a SUID root su binary can get installed. That's not simple, but there's many avenues one can use (zergrush is a smashed stack, it looks like, and levitator looks *very* interesting to see if the PowerVR hole wasn't patched)...plus whenever a new Linux kernel security hole gets published....


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Goose306 said:


> Shadow the method I posted is a method used by a member of AndroidForums who claims he was able to get root using that method on .621, which is why it was posted.


Strictly for testing, yes.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

chromicant said:


> At the end of the day, "root" is really getting a SUID root binary (usually su, but any other binary that calls exec()) installed on /system. Note that /sdcard is mounted nosuid, so any SUID binary on said mount is squashed. Same with /preinstall, and /pds. Hence, having su on your /sdcard partition isn't going to help you much.
> 
> ...now, if the OTA doesn't blitz your SUID root su binary you stashed somewhere...
> 
> What needs to be found is something that can raise permissions to root so a SUID root su binary can get installed. That's not simple, but there's many avenues one can use (zergrush is a smashed stack, it looks like, and levitator looks *very* interesting to see if the PowerVR hole wasn't patched)...plus whenever a new Linux kernel security hole gets published....


Possible to archive with SUID flag set and extract into /system if we can acquire temporary root? Or push and set perms from adb?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Or is the problem acquiring temp root to begin with?


----------



## chromicant

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Or is the problem acquiring temp root to begin with?


That's it, really. I don't think you can inject something in through the SBF. Even though /system is (apparently) unsigned, there's something preventing you with tampering with the SBF file it seems like.

So, you're left to find an exploit somewhere in the system to get a root shell, then you can modify things at will. Dan Rosenberg's blog @ http://vulnfactory.org/blog/ is a great read for Android buffs who want to know more of the gory details.


----------



## EasilyAmused

Introducing the new and improved Droid X, now with MotoBrick technology!


----------



## EasilyAmused

I am also (unfortunately) on .621 OTA now ... have tried several different methods out of desperation including the one in the OP and the leviathan and zergRush exploits. No dice!


----------



## bobAbooey

I just sbd'd to froyo and checked for an update, it's still 605 for me.

Edit: nevermind, sneaky little 621 popped up after the 605 installed.


----------



## Migamix

maybe i missed something.. or have not read every bit about this topic... so ill make it short....
hated what motorizon did to my DX, upgraded to my fantastic GNex early, which means i have NO service and cant upgrade OTA (cant activate, but can still use the phone with WIFI)....sooooo..... 
*anyone tried to SBF to .621,* or is that phone stuck on the super buggy .605... i hope someone lets me know soon, im aching to so something with this phone since i know it works at playing vids from my NAS onto my big bedroom TV.

frankly, im willing to be the no service guinie pig... too bad i cant do what im suposed to do with cell phones and ask the carrier to relaese that device for use on other networks(i know... its a joke of sorts... but dont i own the phone now?)


----------



## HalosGhost

Thank you for taking the time to do the write-up. I'm glad this got stickied!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Migamix said:


> maybe i missed something.. or have not read every bit about this topic... so ill make it short....
> hated what motorizon did to my DX, upgraded to my fantastic GNex early, which means i have NO service and cant upgrade OTA (cant activate, but can still use the phone with WIFI)....sooooo.....
> *anyone tried to SBF to .621,* or is that phone stuck on the super buggy .605... i hope someone lets me know soon, im aching to so something with this phone since i know it works at playing vids from my NAS onto my big bedroom TV.
> 
> frankly, im willing to be the no service guinie pig... too bad i cant do what im suposed to do with cell phones and ask the carrier to relaese that device for use on other networks(i know... its a joke of sorts... but dont i own the phone now?)


Don't sbf to 621. It's not yet rootable, so that would be a ridiculously huge bad idea


----------



## ShawnDx

*Thanx Goose I really appreciate your insight and willingness to asst even though you personally was not affected. *I've been playing guinea pigs as I am one of those people on unrooted .621. Hosting the required z4root, su.apk, and binaries files in single folder was a really nice touch. I used ADB to root my phone initially and I really did not like NOT having root. So I thought I'd give it a go. I followed the instructions from the OP (below) and got NO Where except right back where I started. 

The device is recognized in ADB but just can't seem to get to super user permissions ERROR: "permission denied" when running /sdcard/su from the $ prompt. Not wanting to give up and be forced to buy a RAZR Maxx so I tried  the 2 most recent ZergRush exploits Results posted below. Also tried the XYZ Root for the Xoom and Xborg with similar results. I'd be willing to try something else....

--- STARTING ----
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE
--- cleaning
rm failed for *, No such file or directory
--- pushing zergRush"
1441 KB/s (23056 bytes in 0.015s)
--- correcting permissions
--- executing zergRush

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] © 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, © 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00015118
[*] Scooting ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
[-] Hellions with BLUE flames !
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE TO RECONNECT
if it gets stuck over here for a long time then try:
disconnect usb cable and reconnect it
toggle "USB DEBUGGING" (first disable it then enable it)
--- DEVICE FOUND
--- pushing busybox
1599 KB/s (1075144 bytes in 0.656s)
--- correcting permissions
--- remounting /system
mount: permission denied (are you root?)
--- copying busybox to /system/xbin/
/system/xbin/busybox: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
--- correcting ownership
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
--- correcting permissions
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
--- installing busybox
/system/xbin/busybox: not found
--- pushing SU binary
failed to copy 'files\su' to '/system/bin/su': Read-only file system
--- correcting ownership
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
--- correcting permissions
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
--- correcting symlinks
rm failed for /system/xbin/su, Read-only file system
link failed Read-only file system
--- pushing Superuser app
failed to copy 'files\Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/./Superuser.apk': Read-only
file system
--- cleaning
--- rebooting
ALL DONE!!!
Press any key to continue . . .

*Quote*

I attempted to restore root with Rootkeeper, but it failed! Turns out my problem was that I had root previously, and that gums up the process. 
So I was on 621 with no root - just like you, except I did have a backup of my su program in /system/su-backup created by Rootkeeper. I was
able to recover from this using Z4 1.3. I chose to "temporary root", which didn't seem to do anything, but when I "adb shell" into the phone I 
was able to execute /system/su-backup and it gave me a root (#) prompt. From there I just copied /system/su-backup to /system/xbin/su, and my problem was fixed.
What I suggest you try:
1. get a copy of the su binary, and the Superuser.apk
2. copy them to your sd card
3. run Z4 and choose temporary root
4. once z4 runs, do "adb shell"
5. in the shell ($ prompt) execute "/sdcard/su" to get a root prompt (#)
6. run the following command in the root prompt:
- cp /sdcard/su /system/xbin/su
- install /sdcard/Superuser.apk
- chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
- chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
- /system/xbin/busybox --install -s /system/xbin/
- ln -s /system/xbin/su /system/bin/su


----------



## Goose306

Migamix said:


> Don't sbf to 621. It's not yet rootable, so that would be a ridiculously huge bad idea


As Pooka said, don't SBF to .621. I would follow progress on MIUI or CM7/9 (Your personal taste there) if you strictly want to use it as a video tab to stream videos to an HDTV, active development is going on to get the last few kinks out of the HDMI system (video's up, just need audio via cable) Either of those two will build an entirely new robust system without Moto/VZW's crap (I would agree there, stock KILLS me when I'm on it briefly when I SBF). That's definitely what I'll do with my DX if and when I get an upgrade (I may just run it for years in to the ground, being as there is no 4G in the forseeable future in my area) Put a custom ROM on, disable the radio and use it as a mini WIFI/video tab.


----------



## Goose306

ShawnDx said:


> *Thanx Goose I really appreciate your insight and willingness to asst even though you personally was not affected. *I've been playing guinea pigs as I am one of those people on unrooted .621. Hosting the required z4root, su.apk, and binaries files in single folder was a really nice touch. I used ADB to root my phone initially and I really did not like NOT having root. So I thought I'd give it a go. I followed the instructions from the OP (below) and got NO Where except right back where I started.
> 
> The device is recognized in ADB but just can't seem to get to super user permissions ERROR: "permission denied" when running /sdcard/su from the $ prompt. Not wanting to give up and be forced to buy a RAZR Maxx so I tried  the 2 most recent ZergRush exploits Results posted below. Also tried the XYZ Root for the Xoom and Xborg with similar results. I'd be willing to try something else....
> 
> [hide='Zerg Report']
> --- STARTING ----
> --- WAITING FOR DEVICE
> --- cleaning
> rm failed for *, No such file or directory
> --- pushing zergRush"
> 1441 KB/s (23056 bytes in 0.015s)
> --- correcting permissions
> --- executing zergRush
> [**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
> [**] © 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.
> [**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, © 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.
> [+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00015118
> [*] Scooting ...
> [*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
> [*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
> [-] Hellions with BLUE flames !
> --- WAITING FOR DEVICE TO RECONNECT
> if it gets stuck over here for a long time then try:
> disconnect usb cable and reconnect it
> toggle "USB DEBUGGING" (first disable it then enable it)
> --- DEVICE FOUND
> --- pushing busybox
> 1599 KB/s (1075144 bytes in 0.656s)
> --- correcting permissions
> --- remounting /system
> mount: permission denied (are you root?)
> --- copying busybox to /system/xbin/
> /system/xbin/busybox: cannot open for write: Read-only file system
> --- correcting ownership
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
> --- correcting permissions
> Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
> --- installing busybox
> /system/xbin/busybox: not found
> --- pushing SU binary
> failed to copy 'files\su' to '/system/bin/su': Read-only file system
> --- correcting ownership
> Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
> --- correcting permissions
> Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: No such file or directory
> --- correcting symlinks
> rm failed for /system/xbin/su, Read-only file system
> link failed Read-only file system
> --- pushing Superuser app
> failed to copy 'files\Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/./Superuser.apk': Read-only
> file system
> --- cleaning
> --- rebooting
> ALL DONE!!!
> Press any key to continue . .[/hide] .


Thanks for the report. If you go back a page or two Chromicant confirmed that it wouldn't work, as you can't elevate SU from SDCard unless the system is already rooted. The person from Android forums likely still had an SU-elevated system, just something was lost on the OTA (su, binaries, etc) for some reason it allowed him to bypass in. I have updated the OP. Methinks our best bet may be to PM Doomlord or someone similar over on XDA, see if they can update zergrush. I'd think it'd still work (its a nearly universal root tool) it may just need a small update (send more zerglings, LOL) Oh well, I will continue to monitor various boards and will update whenever I get new info.

As a side note, I also used ADB to root my phone initially, back on Eclair, using the rageagainstthecage exploit. Man, those were the days







Best of luck to your rooting adventures, we are all looking for a solution at this time.


----------



## ShawnDx

Right on, thanx again for all your efforts. I'll see what I can do to get some XDA love.....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ky41083

Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to modding Android update.zip files. And yes, I've Googled it and couldn't find anything useful. My question:

What exactly is stopping us from just unzipping the update, modifying the updater-script file and removing / altering the section where it resets permissions, zipping it back up and flashing that with clockwork recovery?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

ky41083 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to modding Android update.zip files. And yes, I've Googled it and couldn't find anything useful. My question:
> 
> What exactly is stopping us from just unzipping the update, modifying the updater-script file and removing / altering the section where it resets permissions, zipping it back up and flashing that with clockwork recovery?


Not having the 621 update on my phone, I can't say. I'm guessing if you are able to get to clockwork recovery, you could just flash the superuser zip. I assumed you couldn't access CWR after the OTA


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That would only work if you took the OTA of Doom and still had CWR access. If you had to sbf after that, you're screwed.


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I'm new to modding Android update.zip files. And yes, I've Googled it and couldn't find anything useful. My question:
> 
> What exactly is stopping us from just unzipping the update, modifying the updater-script file and removing / altering the section where it resets permissions, zipping it back up and flashing that with clockwork recovery?


Pooka's pretty close to what I'm thinking here. It doesn't really matter if you modified the permissions on the update.zip or if you used Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper, either one would feasibly work. However either way you are stuck on .621. You may be able to keep root to start off with, but eventually you will SBF, and that is when you will get hosed.

Oh, and FYI, you can't modify the .zip AFAIK. Its signed by VZW/Moto, you would need their signing keys. I have the update.zip on my laptop if you anyone wants it for poking around in, I also have a rooted system partition from .621, both were posted here a few days ago...


----------



## KMDonlon

I am kinda surprised that this has not been rooted yet, are there really any die hard DX'ers working on this?? I think p3Droid is on to bigger and better projects at this point....


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Goose306 said:


> I am kinda surprised that this has not been rooted yet, are there really any die hard DX'ers working on this?? I think p3Droid is on to bigger and better projects at this point....


If it weren't my only device, I would.


----------



## ky41083

Sorry, I left that part out. I am still on rooted odexed .605.

My question is more pertaining to taking the VZW/Moto signed .621 update zip, extract it, modify the updater-script, then use one of the few utilities out there to package it back up into a signed zip for ClockWork.

No, it won't be signed by VZW/Moto, but from what I understand, this will only stop you from flashing it with the stock Moto recovery, not ClockWork. The guides I have read all say these tools will package up an update folder into a ClockWork flashable update zip.

They appear (and all the guides go over) making your own fresh update zip files, but what would stop us from making one out of the .621 update zip, with a modified permission settings at the end of the script where it normally resets them and removes root, and flashing that with ClockWork.

You are correct when you say this is not a permanent solution, as having to SBF would return your device to an unrooted .621 state, which as of now is unrootable, but at least it would give people that are rooted now a solid update solution to get on .621 and keep root WITHOUT having to use Rootkeeper.

Side note: In the past, update zip files modified like this with valid VZW/Moto signatures to allow stock recovery flashing popped up in a matter of days, sometimes hours depending on the update. I'm in the same boat with everyone wondering why this hasn't happened yet with this particular update. It seems to me that if you could do it quickly once, you could do it quickly again. There's more than a few people who know how to sign an unofficial update zip with official signatures.


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> Sorry, I left that part out. I am still on rooted odexed .605.
> 
> My question is more pertaining to taking the VZW/Moto signed .621 update zip, extract it, modify the updater-script, then use one of the few utilities out there to package it back up into a signed zip for ClockWork.
> 
> No, it won't be signed by VZW/Moto, but from what I understand, this will only stop you from flashing it with the stock Moto recovery, not ClockWork. The guides I have read all say these tools will package up an update folder into a ClockWork flashable update zip.
> 
> They appear (and all the guides go over) making your own fresh update zip files, but what would stop us from making one out of the .621 update zip, with a modified permission settings at the end of the script where it normally resets them and removes root, and flashing that with ClockWork.
> 
> You are correct when you say this is not a permanent solution, as having to SBF would return your device to an unrooted .621 state, which as of now is unrootable, but at least it would give people that are rooted now a solid update solution to get on .621 and keep root WITHOUT having to use Rootkeeper.
> 
> Side note: In the past, update zip files modified like this with valid VZW/Moto signatures to allow stock recovery flashing popped up in a matter of days, sometimes hours depending on the update. I'm in the same boat with everyone wondering why this hasn't happened yet with this particular update. It seems to me that if you could do it quickly once, you could do it quickly again. There's more than a few people who know how to sign an unofficial update zip with official signatures.


You are correct. However, there is also other issues, the update is also encrypted, so you will need to either break the encryption on the files to modify them or probably edit them in a base code. Either way is not desirable, and at this point it is also not desirable to be on .621, rooted or not, as there is not root solution once you are there. So there is really no reason to go through the effort to update the .zip when you can 1) Use a free and easily available app, and 2) once you are there you're stuck. I'm honestly not sure if there is anyone working on a permanent root solution at this time. I know Chromicant was poking around in it, and I believe bobcaruso was for awhile too. But I have not seen any progress. (Of course, any progress will likely be IT'S ROOTED OMGZ!, rather than an update)


----------



## earthsound

I wonder if a file permissions bug could be exploited, as in Dan's megatron exploit for the LG Thrill/Optimus 3D.

http://vulnfactory.o...ill-optimus-3d/


----------



## bobAbooey

Just my 2 cents, we will not see a root of this. The major players are on the gnex. If we see one, it will be an all in one root like pete's.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

bobAbooey said:


> Just my 2 cents, we will not see a root of this. The major players are on the gnex. If we see one, it will be an all in one root like pete's.


I am hoping to look at previous exploits and see what they take advantage of. Hopefully, something can be learned there. I'll admit that I've never manually rooted my DX and that's coming back to haunt me now that we're all in danger of losing root.


----------



## bobAbooey

Just don't offer a reverse bounty that the guy for the D4 did. Lame. Good luck man.

I hate my phone so much right now I wish I could try and do something. Bricking is permanently would make me happy.


----------



## Zillamania

dang cant someone like p3droid release the updates like he did when we first got gb and simply update that way?


----------



## Goose306

bobAbooey said:


> Just don't offer a reverse bounty that the guy for the D4 did. Lame. Good luck man.
> 
> I hate my phone so much right now I wish I could try and do something. Bricking is permanently would make me happy.


Bob you're not stuck on .621 are ya? Why ya hatin' on the X, its got some good things going (not from Moto/VZW of course, but nonetheless)

I mean, if you want to brick your phone, I have a few suggestions...


----------



## bobAbooey

No, I didn't take that crap. I just cant shake my battery jump. have I mentioned my battery jump problem yet?


----------



## Zillamania

Goose306 said:


> Bob you're not stuck on .621 are ya? Why ya hatin' on the X, its got some good things going (not from Moto/VZW of course, but nonetheless)
> 
> I mean, if you want to brick your phone, I have a few suggestions...


i would do that to mine, but moto is spending way to much time trying to keep people from rooting, me personally ill call vzw today and keep calling until this gets resolved. This is what i think the Doid x'ers should do constantly call vzw and give it to them. as noted with the gsm droid razr moto is offering solutions just vzw is $*(*(&^ us.


----------



## Zillamania

i just wanna throw my phone at a high level vzw tech


----------



## bobAbooey

I love the dx, just mine is a pain. But it's been through a lot; dog chewed it, dropped 100+ times, drunken bar nights, yard work, grubby kid fingers on it and numerous name calling. The build quality is excellent and the devs here make it a million times better.

But ya, locked bootloaders stink. I had no idea what a bootloader was when I bought it.


----------



## ShawnDx

Tried the Megatron: LG Optimus 3D/Thrill Root Exploit to no avail of directly rooting my .621 stock (could be worse) Droid X. But I'm attempting SBF to 602 now after running GingerBreak, Ujniversal AndRoot, Z4Mod, Pete's Moto Tools and attempting to gain SU via ADB. I'll let you know results if significant.

[*] Megatron: LG Optimus 3D/Thrill Root Exploit (Windows version)
[*] by Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)
[*]
[*] Before continuing, ensure USB debugging is enabled, that you
[*] have the latest LG drivers installed, and that your phone
[*] is connected via USB.
[*]
[*] Press enter to root your phone...
Press any key to continue . . .
[*]
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Device found.
[*] Deploying payload...
1959 KB/s (0 bytes in 564396.000s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/evil.apk
Success
[*] Owning phone...
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
[*] Rebooting device...
[*] Waiting for phone to reboot.
[*] Writing to block device...
4 KB/s (0 bytes in 4322.001s)
[-] Failed to open block device.
[*] Pushing root tools to device...
698 KB/s (0 bytes in 22364.000s)
2928 KB/s (0 bytes in 843503.000s)
[*] Rebooting device again...
[*] Waiting for phone to reboot.
[*] Getting root...
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
[*] Cleaning up...
run-as: Package 'com.ti.fmrxapp' is unknown
su: permission denied
su: permission denied
Success
[*] Rebooting...
[*] Exploit complete!
[*] Press any key to exit.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

bobAbooey said:


> I love the dx, just mine is a pain. But it's been through a lot; dog chewed it, dropped 100+ times, drunken bar nights, yard work, grubby kid fingers on it and numerous name calling. The build quality is excellent and the devs here make it a million times better.
> 
> But ya, locked bootloaders stink. I had no idea what a bootloader was when I bought it.


I had read something about the locked bootloader before I got mine, but didn't grasp fully what it meant


----------



## chromicant

Yes, the exploits listed on the Android Vuln blog aren't going to work, as is, on a DroidX. You really need to craft the code for each specific device's software install.

The LG exploits use the fact the TI FM Radio program does something stupid and creates a world writable file...as root. Oops.

The zergrush looks like it's exploiting a crash scenario in vold to gain a privilege escalation. This exploit is the one cooking my head...it's doing something interesting I can't quite understand yet. Probably fixed in this recent version of Android on the DX.


----------



## earthsound

ShawnDx said:


> Tried the Megatron: LG Optimus 3D/Thrill Root Exploit to no avail of directly rooting my .621 stock (could be worse) Droid X. But I'm attempting SBF to 602 now after running GingerBreak, Ujniversal AndRoot, Z4Mod, Pete's Moto Tools and attempting to gain SU via ADB. I'll let you know results if significant. [snip]


From what I understand, the exploit will not work as-is, it would need to be tweaked for the DX. I.e., we'd need to find a similar permissions bug and fashion the corresponding overwrite/patch.


----------



## sabroso

Ok
First I'm on ICSX CM9 4.0.3 by x13thangelx 's ROM over the Gingerbread verizon stock rom 4.5.605
So I don't plans to upgrade to 4.5.621 in no way.
But as there are a lot of people in this Nigthmare Official Stock ROM
I had read that this person make a "update.zip" to upgrade to a ¿? "Deodexed 4.5.621 rooted" ¿?
I have no way to confirm this AND I just want to point to this post if someone with more knowledgement in the area
can say if this will help or not the ones that actuallly have the nigthmare with 4.5.621 Official stock ROM without ROOT access.
http://androidforums...-crt-621-a.html
Sorry if this thing is totally wrong and help in no way at all, anyway I don't have many expectatives with this post.


----------



## dtroup64

As that has to be flashed within bootstrap, I would imagine you would need to be rooted to use it. An SBF to .621 removes root, so the nightmare would seem to continue.
Maybe I'm missing a key element here...


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

dtroup64 said:


> As that has to be flashed within bootstrap, I would imagine you would need to be rooted to use it. An SBF to .621 removes root, so the nightmare would seem to continue.
> Maybe I'm missing a key element here...


*IF* it can be flashed from stock recovery, it would work


----------



## EasilyAmused

chromicant said:


> Yes, the exploits listed on the Android Vuln blog aren't going to work, as is, on a DroidX. You really need to craft the code for each specific device's software install.
> 
> The LG exploits use the fact the TI FM Radio program does something stupid and creates a world writable file...as root. Oops.
> 
> The zergrush looks like it's exploiting a crash scenario in vold to gain a privilege escalation. This exploit is the one cooking my head...it's doing something interesting I can't quite understand yet. Probably fixed in this recent version of Android on the DX.


Just for kicks I tried zergrush and also compiled leviathan and ran that. Neither worked. This is beyond frustrating :-(

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnDx

Won't install from stock bootloader unfortunately. Even renamed the file update.zip doesn't pass Verification. Install aborts......










Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

ShawnDx said:


> Won't install from stock bootloader unfortunately. Even renamed the file update.zip doesn't pass Verification. Install aborts......
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I was about 120% sure it wouldn't, or else all Moto roms would be distributed in repackaged moto update.zip files and clockwork recovery would be unnecessary


----------



## Zillamania

If we could load clockworks from the stock recovery that would work I know that my Eris can do that


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Zillamania said:


> If we could load clockworks from the stock recovery that would work I know that my Eris can do that


What do you mean by loading "clockworks"? I'm not following


----------



## Zillamania

its the amon recovery method. its an alternate recovery, but i dobutbt that will work

has any one tried this http://www.unlockroot.com/index.htm


----------



## Zillamania

http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/11/rooting-the-droid-4-a-failed-bounty-experiment/

anyone tried this?


----------



## Zillamania

http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/17/rooting-the-xyboardxoom-2/


----------



## dshu

Tried them all, no go...but thanks for your efforts


----------



## Zillamania

alright


----------



## sekine12

Someone should walk in to Verizon and vent about how, after almost all of our devices are out of warranty (so there's nothing for us to breech by rooting), the last thing they do to us is throw us a huge curveball and stop us from doing what's kept us satisfied with these devices for so long. They've already guaranteed I won't buy anything from Motorola again.


----------



## ShawnDx

Before this dreaded update I really wanted to get the Razr Maxx and was just waiting til my contract was up. Now I'm not sure if I want to have a new contract with verizon at all??? Contract is up this Thursday think I'll pitch a fit in my local Verizon owned store and let them know they drove me to Sprint...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kayzee2405

i have just got my dx. back in june i had to deside between the htc incredible 2 or the dx i picked htc and ended up being my first root i picked up a few other devices since and about 2 weeks ago i picked up the x off a freind of mine did a factory reset and not thinking checked for update and when with it now im kicking myself went to root tonight and well nothing found out i cant please keep this thread going i need to get this thing up and running without vzw i hate the stock rom and if it becomes a possability id be looking for a tab style rom


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

kayzee2405 said:


> i have just got my dx. back in june i had to deside between the htc incredible 2 or the dx i picked htc and ended up being my first root i picked up a few other devices since and about 2 weeks ago i picked up the x off a freind of mine did a factory reset and not thinking checked for update and when with it now im kicking myself went to root tonight and well nothing found out i cant please keep this thread going i need to get this thing up and running without vzw i hate the stock rom and if it becomes a possability id be looking for a tab style rom


Tab style ROM?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dtroup64

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Tab style ROM?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Get on that Pooka will you? And make it a .621 tab style rom. (wasn't that a diet soda from the 70s?)


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

dtroup64 said:


> Get on that Pooka will you? And make it a .621 tab style rom. (wasn't that a diet soda from the 70s?)


80s. Re: Marty McFly in BttF:1

What is a tab style rom?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> 80s. Re: Marty McFly in BttF:1
> 
> What is a tab style rom?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I tried looking through the dinc 2 dev subforum here and couldn't find anything related to a "tab-style" ROM, so I am more or less in the dark as well. Maybe where it keeps open tabs for running processes/apps/etc. on top? That'd be a launcher thing though. That being said, that does sound pretty bitchin' (I mean, ICS can do it with its running apps, but to have tabs that can natively be supported would be sweet...)


----------



## dtroup64

Goose306 said:


> I tried looking through the dinc 2 dev subforum here and couldn't find anything related to a "tab-style" ROM, so I am more or less in the dark as well. Maybe where it keeps open tabs for running processes/apps/etc. on top? That'd be a launcher thing though. That being said, that does sound pretty bitchin' (I mean, ICS can do it with its running apps, but to have tabs that can natively be supported would be sweet...)


In all honesty, I'm guessing he was referring to a Tablet style rom?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

dtroup64 said:


> In all honesty, I'm guessing he was referring to a Tablet style rom?


Right. Kind of guessed that too. How about someone figures out how to root the damn thing first before people ask for ROM features to be implemented in completely the wrong thread

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnDx

Make mine a Fresca please. Maybe with a dash of vodca to toast Pooka and Goose. Of course a side if ROOT would great and very necessary....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## sabroso

ShawnDx said:


> Make mine a Fresca please. Maybe with a dash of vodca to toast Pooka and Goose. Of course a side if ROOT would great and very necessary....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


WOW people check your calendar I can swear it says 1982
So Fresca is like "lemon Canada Dry"???
SO then I guess you are talking about we need first to drink ROOT BEER isn't it????
LOL I miss the 80's anyone remmember the miami vice style, That is exactly what we need in a ROM, Root beer and Miami Vice Style,
LOL Sorry I piss my pants (I hope everybody understand I was just joking no bad feelings to anyone please)


----------



## Zillamania

lets all pitch fits in a vzw store

i really like moto but vzw is denying an unlock tool on there versions of moto devices so vzw kicked moto in the balls by not allowing the unlock tool for the razr on the vzw version now they have just in return kicked us in the balls


----------



## Xenolance

Got a Droid X at work today for my Oncall phone. checked and it was on an earlier build so I thought the world was great. The local hot chick asked to check it out and I said sure so I could oogle her goodies while she looked at my phone, she got a popup and asked if she should hit install. Me being lost in tata land totally spaced and said Sure!.. She hands it back, phone reboots..







621'd me!

Bad enough comparing it to my Galaxy Nexus but then to not even be able to mod it! GAH!!!!I'm gonna lose this one or something I think.


----------



## Tre-boR

Has anyone found or heard about 621 root soon or working on it ? its killing me lol.....


----------



## vmm13

Something weird that happened to me, I was on ics right, so I was having phone issues with a build so I had the dumb idea to go to .602 for a few days.. After that, I made sure I was still on .602 when I went to ics again. I went a few days with it but got tired of not having the camera.. I tried to go back to .602, it wouldn't let me. I reinstalled rsd lite, redownloaded the sbf file..Rebooted the computer..Everything but nothing seemed to work and I have no idea why that happened.. I stupidly tried the 621 sbf file and it was back up like nothing had happened... My concern here, (other than being on 621) is why would that happen and not let me go back to 602 since I was never on 621?


----------



## Goose306

vmm13 said:


> Something weird that happened to me, I was on ics right, so I was having phone issues with a build so I had the dumb idea to go to .602 for a few days.. After that, I made sure I was still on .602 when I went to ics again. I went a few days with it but got tired of not having the camera.. I tried to go back to .602, it wouldn't let me. I reinstalled rsd lite, redownloaded the sbf file..Rebooted the computer..Everything but nothing seemed to work and I have no idea why that happened.. I stupidly tried the 621 sbf file and it was back up like nothing had happened... My concern here, (other than being on 621) is why would that happen and not let me go back to 602 since I was never on 621?


Well, its too late to fix your now, but what sort of errors were you getting with .602 SBF? The only known issues that come up if you are on .621 trying to go backwards is the mem_map blank and srvc_reqd bootloader errors. Otherwise I'd say it was probably your RSD Lite or Moto Driver version.


----------



## vmm13

Goose306 said:


> Well, its too late to fix your now, but what sort of errors were you getting with .602 SBF? The only known issues that come up if you are on .621 trying to go backwards is the mem_map blank and srvc_reqd bootloader errors. Otherwise I'd say it was probably your RSD Lite or Moto Driver version.


Well it did everything good up to the part where it passed the group 65, it would go to 99% flashing I think and then it would get stuck for about 8 minutes then it would say FAIL..After the 12th time trying and getting the word fail, I no longer like that word.. haha
But I did pretty much everything. I downloaded rsd lite once, I downloaded the leaked version of it.. And nothing worked.. So I remembered how you couldn't go back if you were on .621 so I gave it a try and voila...


----------



## bobcaruso

vmm13 said:


> Well it did everything good up to the part where it passed the group 65, it would go to 99% flashing I think and then it would get stuck for about 8 minutes then it would say FAIL..After the 12th time trying and getting the word fail, I no longer like that word.. haha
> But I did pretty much everything. I downloaded rsd lite once, I downloaded the leaked version of it.. And nothing worked.. So I remembered how you couldn't go back if you were on .621 so I gave it a try and voila...


Voila... You're on 6.21 for life sorry to say


----------



## Goose306

vmm13 said:


> Well it did everything good up to the part where it passed the group 65, it would go to 99% flashing I think and then it would get stuck for about 8 minutes then it would say FAIL..After the 12th time trying and getting the word fail, I no longer like that word.. haha
> But I did pretty much everything. I downloaded rsd lite once, I downloaded the leaked version of it.. And nothing worked.. So I remembered how you couldn't go back if you were on .621 so I gave it a try and voila...


Weird. The people earlier who were sbf'ing to .602 when starting from a .621 wouldn't get that error. They'd get a bootloader error (RSD would finish) saying mem_map blank and service_reqd or something similar to that... oh well at least you resurrected it.


----------



## ShawnDx

I tried to SBF to 340, 596, 602 and 605 and got that same old bootloader error. Don't have much to loose now as I'm going to pitch a fit in my local VRZ store later today. If I don't get satisfaction taking my business elsewhere....


----------



## SaurusX

In short, RSD Lite sucks. That's why I tell people to use the Linux boot disc method describe at DroidXForums. IT NEVER FAILS. RSD Lite fails very frequently for many people. If it works for you, then you are lucky.


----------



## Goose306

ShawnDx said:


> In short, RSD Lite sucks. That's why I tell people to use the Linux boot disc method describe at DroidXForums. IT NEVER FAILS. RSD Lite fails very frequently for many people. If it works for you, then you are lucky.


Count me in as lucky. I have never ONCE had a problem with RSD and SBF, except for the single time where I didn't change my Moto drivers from X2 to X. That was it though. I'm on a Win 7 x64 environment. I have Ubuntu dual-booted as well, but I've always used Win to RSD SBF. The main reason I still prefer RSD is the fact it also reflashes your radio. I find that somewhat comforting that I know I am coming completely fresh. Also, since I'm still on bootloader 30.03 I can do what I want....


----------



## SaurusX

Goose306 said:


> Count me in as lucky. I have never ONCE had a problem with RSD and SBF...


Can you tell I'm frustrated with it?







I know some people never have a single issue, but it worked for me one single time ever and after that I had a hell of a time.


----------



## ShawnDx

Oh yeah well aware of all that. Belive me I've been through a whole bunch but thought I'd try specially since it was unstable and applying the 621 . zip update in stock bootloader wasn't going well either.....

A few posts here and elsewhere were indicating weird strange error or no errors and it's better than througing it against the wall. I get change control its part of what I do. The problem here is the inconsistent facts.

I'm going back to Iphone

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ShawnDx

ROTFLMAO Not a chance in hell maybe windows phone....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fastpakr

SaurusX said:


> Can you tell I'm frustrated with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people never have a single issue, but it worked for me one single time ever and after that I had a hell of a time.


Intreresting, until just now I'd missed that a lot of people were running into issues with RSD Lite. It's the only way I've ever SBF'd on multiple computers and four or five different Droid X's.


----------



## vmm13

I don't know if this helps any, but I haven't heard of anyone really trying to root .621 so I'm trying to see what I can do.. due to my nooby limitations I only have a theory of what can be done and would like to know if anyone knows if this could help a bit.

I'm looking at both sbf files. .602 and .621 and I noticed a few things that changed from 602 to 621 and I'm wondering since it was changed for .621 can it be reverted and put in what 602 originally had. These are the changes I noticed:

[602 FIRST FOLLOWED BY 621]

Codegroup Partition Start Address End Address	Flashed By	Checksum

CG3.smg mbn image	00000000 008FC367 RDL1.smg C09A 
CG31.smg cdt B02800000	B02847FF RDL3.smg 1B3F 
CG35.smg boot B1000000 B13FFFFF RDL3.smg F27A
CG39.smg system B2A00000 C41C07FF RDL3.smg BC7F
CG47.smg recovery B1400000 B18FFFFF RDL3.smg A702
CG61.smg devtree B0B00000 B0B7FFFF RDL3.smg DAF5
CG66.smg preinstall D0000000 DFFFFFFF RDL3.smg 8373

CG3.smg mbn image	00000000 008FCB67 RDL1.smg D93E 
CG31.smg cdt B02800000	B02847FF RDL3.smg B9A8
CG35.smg boot B1000000 B13FFFFF RDL3.smg B511
CG39.smg system B2A00000 C41C07FF RDL3.smg	4AA7
CG47.smg recovery B1400000 B18FFFFF RDL3.smg	517A
CG61.smg devtree B0B00000 B0B7FFFF RDL3.smg 7BF4
CG66.smg preinstall D0000000 DFFFFFFF RDL3.smg C898

[602 followed by 621]

PARTITION VERSION START OFFSET END OFFSET ID CHECKSUM
cmda2000_motsblsec.mbn	C1.06 0001BB8 00093EC0 25	FAF05E22 68000000
amsshd.mbn 00093EC0 000941F0 26	FFFFFAA9 12000000
amsssec.mbn 000941F0 008B4859 27	D5BDA626 27000000
cefs.mbn 008B4859 008FC361 28	FF8ABE46 AF000000

cmda2000_motsblsec.mbn C1.07 00013BB8 00093EC0 25	FAF0930D 48000000
amsshd.mbn 00093EC0 000941F0 26	FFFFFA69 52000000
amsssec.mbn 000941F0 008B5859 27	D5C5DD03 FB000000
cefs.mbn 008B5859 008FCB61 28	FF8B4FF6 75000000

******
EDIT: after changes are saved, it no longer looks as spaced and organized as I had it. I'll see what I can do about it.
(2) In the first group,
Codegroup- files ending in SMG
Partition- system..boot..recovery..mbn image..etc.
Start/End Address- the two lists of numbers
Flashed by - RDL3.smg 
Checksum- C09A and others.

Second group goes,
Partition - cdma200_motsblsec.mbn and the rest ending with mbn.
Version - C1.06 -07
Start/End Offset - Two number sets
ID - 25-28 
Checksum - Two number and letter sets.


----------



## KMDonlon

I hope someone figures out how to root this damn thing!!


----------



## choelloen

I wish someone could get this 4.5.621 root exploit and so I could flash custom firmware. Like the old times when I'm still in .605


----------



## m.ksy

*The way to get root found!* Install sbf from attached archive and then use the "DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su" (also attached in the archive) to get root. All thanks for finding this method going to *bukolov1* from Ukraine.

wmz: Z403434473144


----------



## KMDonlon

Has anyone verified this yet??


----------



## bobcaruso

KMDonlon said:


> Has anyone verified this yet??


Someone is sbfing now


----------



## vmm13

Yes! it works! it flashes your phone to a Milestone X but it works and it still gives you 3g calls and everything you neeed on top of that, IM ROOTED!
thanks so much!


----------



## ThatOneGuy2

I can second this. Just did it. Thank you m.ksy for posting that! And vmm13. been trying since mine updated, went through 2 x's. 3 times the charm  but yes the file does flash to enable root. god. If i knew you guys, i would hug you. and i don't hug guys.My X is back! Again, this is verified by two people that this post has on it. God I love you guys. RSD lite gave me a fight at first (my laptop always puts up a fight when it comes to RSD) but works, rooted and king of x's in my friends group here


----------



## skreelink

I can confirm it works, use the Linux sbf method as not to rewrite the radio. After the SBF went through, I was able to root, then install my old CM7 nandroid.


----------



## shatter

skreelink said:


> I can confirm it works, use the Linux sbf method as not to rewrite the radio. After the SBF went through, I was able to root, then install my old CM7 nandroid.


To clarify, once you SBF to the Milestone SBF you can then reflash to any Droid X rom or previous Droid X SBF? So this would allow you to go back to the .602 or .605 Droid X official SBF and then root from there as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Goose306

shatter said:


> To clarify, once you SBF to the Milestone SBF you can then reflash to any Droid X rom or previous Droid X SBF? So this would allow you to go back to the .602 or .605 Droid X official SBF and then root from there as well?
> 
> Thanks!


I do not believe so. Once your on .621, the SBF back puts your phone at the earlier firmware, but I believe your bootloader's the same, so you still have the same limitations. However skree or anyone else who has done this can tell for sure whether or not its possible.


----------



## skreelink

shatter said:


> To clarify, once you SBF to the Milestone SBF you can then reflash to any Droid X rom or previous Droid X SBF? So this would allow you to go back to the .602 or .605 Droid X official SBF and then root from there as well?
> 
> Thanks!


You are not able to flash any previous SBFs (340, 602/605), but you can flash 2nd-init roms and Blur-based like Liberty. I assume you could also use CWM to flash 602/605 ZIPs, then root that, install OTA rootkeeper, then temp-unroot to OTA to 621, and use the OTA Rootkeeper to restore root and be on 621.


----------



## sabroso

One more question
(by the way my DX is in x13thangelx ICS ROM not 4.5.621)
But I know two friends that are in 4.5.621 with no root, Actually after the autoupdate and some failed test they had to sbf to 4.5.621 to recover their DX.
So do they need to SBF that file and then root with the second file or they can just use the file to root and skip the SBFing that file??? (sorry my bad english)


----------



## SaurusX

sabroso said:


> One more question
> (by the way my DX is in x13thangelx ICS ROM not 4.5.621)
> But I know two friends that are in 4.5.621 with no root, Actually after the autoupdate and some failed test they had to sbf to 4.5.621 to recover their DX.
> So do they need to SBF that file and then root with the second file or they can just use the file to root and skip the SBFing that file??? (sorry my bad english)


If your friends want root and they are on .621 right now, then they'll have to SBF to .604 first.


----------



## bobcaruso

Goose306 said:


> I do not believe so. Once your on .621, the SBF back puts your phone at the earlier firmware, but I believe your bootloader's the same, so you still have the same limitations. However skree or anyone else who has done this can tell for sure whether or not its possible.


You CANNOT SBF to anything other then the 6.21 SBF or the Milestone 6.04 SBF, all others will fail.
You can however flash any GB based 1st or 2nd Init rom once root is re-established.

Edit: Oops, quoted the wrong item, and it was already answered by skreelink


----------



## FlyinBolts

m.ksy said:


> *The way to get root found!* Install sbf from attached archive and then use the "DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su" (also attached in the archive) to get root. All thanks for finding this method going to *bukolov1* from Ukraine.
> 
> wmz: Z403434473144


Any chance you can re-host? Dropbox is being a pain!

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOMI_GLZ

I'm downloading this one. Don't know if its the same.When I Finished downloading it I'll tell you.
↓
http://www.kuaipan.com.cn/file/id_13924103585005960.htm

I have a question. My problem was that I took the update OTA .621. SBF back to .340 froyo ...WRONG THING TO DO!! Bricked...Then I used RSD to SBF to the .621 which was the only sbf that worked..I'm going to try this method..But I have a question..After doing all this will I be able to install the CM9 ICS?? If so can somebody tell me how to do it please..Thanks!!


----------



## skreelink

TOMI_GLZ said:


> I'm downloading this one. Don't know if its the same.When I Finished downloading it I'll tell you.
> ↓
> http://www.kuaipan.c...03585005960.htm
> 
> I have a question. My problem was that I took the update OTA .621. SBF back to .340 froyo ...WRONG THING TO DO!! Bricked...Then I used RSD to SBF to the .621 which was the only sbf that worked..I'm going to try this method..But I have a question..After doing all this will I be able to install the CM9 ICS?? If so can somebody tell me how to do it please..Thanks!!


After you're on 621 again, use the LINUX METHOD to flash 604. Afterwards, use the included zergrush root method to root the phone, install Droid2bootstrap, bootstrap recovery, then use Rom Manager to install the latest CWM for Droid X.

Make sure you have the CM9 zip on the SD card, click 'reboot into recovery' in Rom Manager, use the volume buttons to navigate to install from SD Card, choose the CM9 zip.

Or click 'install rom from SD' in Rom Manager, and select the zip. EITHER WAY YOU HAVE TO WIPE ALL USER DATA.

If you've never flashed a rom before, I would suggest doing some studying before getting into it... else you can really screw things up and have to start over.


----------



## TOMI_GLZ

Thanks skreelink..I'm running ubuntu from usb and the installation of the .604 milestone x is running through..When its finished I'll try what you recommended me..thank you..

Question: Do I have to run something on these "Droid2bootstrap, bootstrap recovery"???


----------



## skreelink

TOMI_GLZ said:


> Thanks skreelink..I'm running ubuntu from usb and the installation of the .604 milestone x is running through..When its finished I'll try what you recommended me..thank you..
> 
> Question: Do I have to run something on these "Droid2bootstrap, bootstrap recovery"???


Google for Koush's Droid 2 Bootstrap apk and install it. Run the app and hit 'bootstrap recovery' at the top, it will ask for root permissions.

What it does is bootstrap (link to in basic terms) to custom recovery and install Clockwork Mod (albeit an older version) which allows Nandroid backups and ROM flashes. Well, and other update zips, patches, etc.

After bootstrap, use ROM Manager to update Clockwork Mod and away you go.


----------



## infra_red_dude

The links in the original post for rooting are bad. Could the OP please correct the links?

Thanks!


----------



## TOMI_GLZ

Rooted the .604 milestone x sbf..
Followed this: http://www.android.n...-bootstrap.html
to create a back up..
Now will try the clockwork mod (albeit older version)..thanks skreelink...

Edit: Ok was confused..Clockwork mod is already installed..jeje..

Next is rom manager


----------



## TOMI_GLZ

Infra Red Dude..Use the one I used..It's the same!

http://www.kuaipan.c...03585005960.htm


----------



## skreelink

TOMI_GLZ said:


> Rooted the .604 milestone x sbf..
> Followed this: http://www.android.n...-bootstrap.html
> to create a back up..
> Now will try the clockwork mod (albeit older version)..thanks skreelink...
> 
> Edit: Ok was confused..Clockwork mod is already installed..jeje..
> 
> Next is rom manager


That link is for droid x bootstrap, for flashing roms it's recommended to use the droid 2 bootstrap (the DX and D2 are basically sibling phones DX having large screen, D2 having a slide out keyboard, but basically same hardware). I'm not sure the difference in the two bootstraps, but the D2 version is the one to use for flashing ROMs.


----------



## SaurusX

DROID 2 BOOTSTRAP:

http://db.tt/Z9plyMAe


----------



## netmanmac

Hi, so i dont understand so can u help me.
Im in stock .621
So, I have to put the milestone sbf´s 604 under linux.
So?
After Can I install a SBF .605 rooted and make a backup with OTA ROOTKEEPER ?
Or what´s the process to be rooted in stock .621.
Sorry for my bad english... I hope u can understand me and HELP ME.
Thanks!
And Please HELP ME!!!


----------



## bobcaruso

netmanmac said:


> Hi, so i dont understand so can u help me.
> Im in stock .621
> So, I have to put the milestone sbf´s 604 under linux.
> So?
> After Can I install a SBF .605 rooted and make a backup with OTA ROOTKEEPER ?
> Or what´s the process to be rooted in stock .621.
> Sorry for my bad english... I hope u can understand me and HELP ME.
> Thanks!
> And Please HELP ME!!!


*NO!*
You cannot flash back to anything but 6.21 or the Milestone SBF, after the Milestone SBF, you should be rooted, from there, you can install any other rom or Nand Backup


----------



## netmanmac

bobcaruso said:


> *NO!*
> You cannot flash back to anything but 6.21 or the Milestone SBF, after the Milestone SBF, you should be rooted, from there, you can install any other rom or Nand Backup


OK oK
Thanks
So after that from Milestone and rooted, I can install with Bootstrap a Deodexer and crt for .621
Here the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526402&page=1
Thanks


----------



## mopartonyg

TOMI_GLZ said:


> Infra Red Dude..Use the one I used..It's the same!
> 
> http://www.kuaipan.c...03585005960.htm


is this 621 pre rooted and is it in english?


----------



## mopartonyg

mopartonyg said:


> is this 621 pre rooted and is it in english?


nevermind, should have opened it first.


----------



## bmt11

mopartonyg said:


> is this 621 pre rooted and is it in english?


You will never see a pre-rooted sbf file, the system is locked down to where modifying it will render it non-flashable.

I'm not sure what that is suposed to be but the links in the OP seem to be fine now and I would not bother with that.


----------



## EasilyAmused

I can also confirm this works.

Had a .621 that was not previously rooted (don't ask, I got an insurance replacement DX and stupidly took the update without first looking to notice it wasn't .605 anymore before doing my root routine).

SBF to Milestone X .604 using sbf_flash in Linux ... check!
Factory reset to clear off my crap and start clean again .... check!
Run the zergRush exploit manually to gain root ... check!!!!!

I don't touch Windoze unless I can help it so I used android-sdk-linux-r16 adb and manually ran each command found in the .bat file in the zergRush zip without any issues (other than the standard typos because I was jonesing to get my root back and typing too fast).

Joy oh joy ... my root is back. MIUI, I am coming back my pretty ...

Thanks all, I may not be ready to throw my DX out the window anymore although I will still boot motorola during my next upgrade (haha bad pun I know).

   <happy dance>


----------



## sjmoreno

Can someone host a mirror to the original Dropbox files in question? It's disabled due to high amount of traffic.


----------



## m.ksy

sjmoreno said:


> Can someone host a mirror to the original Dropbox files in question? It's disabled due to high amount of traffic.


Use this link.
Thanks to TOMI_GLZ for reuploading.


----------



## sjmoreno

I tried this. SFB'd to the Milestone sbf file and then used the zerg exploit then used the droid 2 bootstrap to try and install the CM9 beta from x13thangelx and it got stuck on the CM9 boot animation. Even after a battery pull and reboot it kept getting stuck at the boot animation.

Now I'm about to try again with another ROM to see if I have better results.


----------



## SaurusX

sjmoreno said:


> I tried this. SFB'd to the Milestone sbf file and then used the zerg exploit then used the droid 2 bootstrap to try and install the CM9 beta from x13thangelx and it got stuck on the CM9 boot animation. Even after a battery pull and reboot it kept getting stuck at the boot animation. Now I'm about to try again with another ROM to see if I have better results.


You had a bad download. Re-download it and check the MD5 before you try to install.


----------



## sjmoreno

SaurusX said:


> You had a bad download. Re-download it and check the MD5 before you try to install.


Are you saying I had a bad CM9 download or a bad Milestone download?


----------



## SaurusX

sjmoreno said:


> Are you saying I had a bad CM9 download or a bad Milestone download?


Definitely CM9. You just had the standard bootloop, which is usually caused by a bad download of the ROM.


----------



## krweby

Has anyone that has kept root through ota root keeper made a backup then sbfed with milestone then rerooted then restored their backup to see if that works? That way they can go back to rooted 621 if they want.


----------



## sjmoreno

If I used Windows to flash the Milestone sbf with RSD Lite (which I've read overwrites the radio) and then try to load a custom rom that is made for the Droid X - Shadow (like CM9 or another) will it re-flash the correct radio or do the custom roms not modify the radios?


----------



## Goose306

sjmoreno said:


> If I used Windows to flash the Milestone sbf with RSD Lite (which I've read overwrites the radio) and then try to load a custom rom that is made for the Droid X - Shadow (like CM9 or another) will it re-flash the correct radio or do the custom roms not modify the radios?


No they do not. The ONLY way to change the radio is by flashing SBF via RSD Lite, UNLESS you are on Froyo. Which if you are on .621 there is no way to revert to that point.


----------



## Swaggerifick

I have researched how to SBF with linux but am not really sure still how to do so.
Could someone provide a quick walkthrough of how to do it?
I've rooted many phones but have never had to SBF or use Linux. Lol.
Just a quick walkthrough of the linux milestone x flash. 
Thanks!


----------



## sjmoreno

Goose306 said:


> No they do not. The ONLY way to change the radio is by flashing SBF via RSD Lite, UNLESS you are on Froyo. Which if you are on .621 there is no way to revert to that point.


Okay, so do I understand correctly that if I am on .621 and want to get back root I need to flash the Milestone .604 sbf via a Linux method (which I've read doesn't overwrite the radio of the .621 sbf), then get root via the zerg method, then install Droid 2 Bootstrap and then finally I can flash any custom rom made for the Droid x - Shadow over it and keep the radio that is part of the .621 sbf?

Thanks in advance for helping me understand this.


----------



## Goose306

I'll quote this from bob's thread, its by Skelente, and is the most thorough. Think I'm going to re-work the OP as its a bit confusing as I've just been adding and dissecting information, now that its confirmed it can be cleaned up.



> Note: This must be flashed using a linux SBF method, not Windows RSD Lite
> 
> This is due to the radio on the SBF file, its the Milestone radio (BP_C_02.12.00P), and flashing with RSD Light will change your phone to this radio, and not work.
> 
> The Linux SBF programs will not change the 6.21 radio (BP_C_01.09.15P*)*
> 
> *Skelente's Guide to Linux SBF*​
> Okay, so crash course in how to boot Live Linux so that you can easily run sbf_flash. First off, when you're running a Linux distribution live, what you're really doing is essentially loading up Linux into RAM, so it doesn't modify anything (like changing the content of your hard drive) which means that anytime you reboot, all of your changes will be lost, unless you use a USB stick and create a "persistent" drive. The persistent drive will create a basically fake partition that you can save files to from both Linux and Windows, and the data will remain after rebooting, hence the name "persistent." Personally, I'd say go with the USB route, because if you ever need to do this again, you can just boot from the USB stick and run the sbf_flash and be done with it.
> 
> So here we go.
> 
> *1.)* Download the latest Ubuntu iso for your system. Most processors these days are 64 bit, but if you're running on an older computer or do not know if you have a 32 or 64 bit processor I'd recommend doing 32 bit just to be safe (64 bit processors can run both 32 and 64 bit distributions, but 32 bit systems cannot run 64 bit distributions.) *Side note:* you can download other distributions, but if you do you will not be able to create the persistent drive using the USB method. I*t should also be noted that some older systems cannot boot from USB, most newer systems (post 2000/2001 IIRC) can boot from USB, however you should consult Google to verify for your system.*
> 
> *2.) *Burn the iso:
> *2.a *If you have a cd burner and blank disc, this is the easiest method but, again, you will not have a persistent drive you will just have a Live CD. Use an iso burner to burn to cd, then skip to step 3a.
> *2.b* If you do not have a burner, a blank disc (or don't feel like wasting a DVD disc) but have a free USB drive (with at least 2 GB of memory, bit overkill but it has to be big enough to hold the iso + changes + the persistent "drive") then I recommend downloading either unetbootin or universal USB installer. Go to either web site and follow their instructions. If you use Ubuntu, you'll have the option of creating a persistent drive, which is basically a fake-partition that allows you to save files to when you reboot Linux after running this Live USB. I would recommend using a persistent size of at least 200 mb so we can save the SBF file and sbf_flash. If you created a persistent drive go to step 4. If you opted out of this, skip to step 4.
> 
> *3.a* So you have a Live CD now. If you have a spare flash drive, load up the 604 SBF and sbf_flash. Either way, you'll need to proceed to booting into linux, go to step 4.
> *3.b* Once the respective application has finished, copy the SBF and sbf_flash file to the persistent drive listed in windows.
> 
> *4.* Now we need to boot from your Live image. Restart your computer. When your computer is booting up it should give you two options, "Enter BIOS" and "Select Boot Order" or similar. For my Lenovo Laptop, I can hit F12 to change the boot order, and from there I can select my USB port and it'll boot from there. If you do not see a boot order option, you will need to go into your bios and change the boot order manually. Again, you will need consult Google for this as the menu selections vary by system. It really isn't that hard to figure out if you go through the menus, but I *strongly, strongly, strongly *recommend and encourage you to google your motherboard's manual to verify what you need to change if you don't know what you are doing.* You are responsible for any changes you make on your system. Your BIOS is crucial for your system to function properly. *Once you have found where to change your boot order, select the respective drive (USB, or your CD/DVD drive). These will be listed by the manufacture name (so SamsungXXXX for a Samsung drive or PNYXXXX if you're using a PNY usb stick.)
> 
> *5. *When Ubuntu boots up, it'll give you an option to run "Live" from the CD/USB. Select this option. Installing to your hard drive could mess up your current OS install, and I'm not going to get into partitioning here. Once you've gotten into Ubuntu, select "Dash Home" in the upper left hand corner, and then type terminal in the search box. Click terminal, then open it up.
> 
> *6. *Now you'll need to get to where ever you have the SBF and sbf_flash stored through the terminal. If you chose to use the boot cd, and did not have an available flash drive, you will need to download the SBF from here, as well as sbf_flash and then extract them to the same folder. The default is "Downloads" and I recommend just extracting them to that directory for simplicity.
> *6.a *If you had to download the SBF/sbf_flash, getting there through terminal is rather easy. All you'll need to do is type these commands into the terminal:
> *cd Downloads*
> *chmod +x sbf_flash*
> 
> *./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*
> 
> And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.
> 
> *6.b *If you already copied the required files to a USB drive, we need to get there through terminal. Type these commands:
> *cd /
> cd /media/*
> *ls* (This command will list all the drives connected to your system, cdrom, usb, etc. If you used the Universal USB installer it will list the USB drive as "PENDRIVE", I'm not sure what the default is for Unetbootin but you should be able to figure it out and if you just used a spare device it could be completely random.)
> *cd drivename *(obvioiusly this will vary based on the USB method, for me its "cd PENDRIVE"
> If your files were just on the main drive, you don't need to do anything else but the following commands. If you put them in another folder, you will need to do "cd foldername" without the quotes obviously. When you're in the directory with both the SBF and sbf_flash you will need to do these commands (again, ignoring the '-'):
> 
> *chmod +x sbf_flash*
> 
> *./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*
> And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.
> 
> *7.) *After sbf_flash is done, you'll need to restart your computer. Its recommended you remove your boot media (cd or usb drive) so that Windows can boot normally. If you changed the boot order in bios you will need to change it back to what it was before, otherwise whenever you have a CD/USB stick plugged in your computer will automatically try to boot from it, and get pissy if it can't boot from the media.
> 
> *8.) *Once you're back in windows you'll need to run the zergrushv4 root method. From there you can do whatever you want. You still cannot SBF to previous versions (602 or 605) and you cannot run Froyo roms.


----------



## Goose306

sjmoreno said:


> Okay, so do I understand correctly that if I am on .621 and want to get back root I need to flash the Milestone .604 sbf via a Linux method (which I've read doesn't overwrite the radio of the .621 sbf), then get root via the zerg method, then install Droid 2 Bootstrap and then finally I can flash any custom rom made for the Droid x - Shadow over it and keep the radio that is part of the .621 sbf?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me understand this.


You are 100% correct. Refer to the post directly above this (and shortly in the OP)

EDIT: OP Updated.


----------



## Swaggerifick

Going to attempt now. Thanks for the share, and so quickly O_~


----------



## sjmoreno

Goose306 said:


> You are 100% correct. Refer to the post directly above this (and shortly in the OP)
> 
> EDIT: OP Updated.


Awesome. Thanks to you and Skelente for this. About to give it a go now. Will report back results.


----------



## greasymuttonchops

Im getting this after i start the sbf
r[email protected]:~/Downloads$ ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
http://opticaldelusion.org

=== mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
13: CG66 0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF AAB8 AP

>> waiting for phone: FAILED: Could not claim usb interface
(Are you root?)
[email protected]:~/Downloads$


----------



## Goose306

greasymuttonchops said:


> Im getting this after i start the sbf
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$ ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
> http://opticaldelusion.org
> 
> === mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
> 00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
> 01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
> 02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
> 03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
> 04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
> 05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
> 06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
> 07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
> 08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
> 09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
> 10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
> 11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
> 12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
> 13: CG66 0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF AAB8 AP
> 
> >> waiting for phone: FAILED: Could not claim usb interface
> (Are you root?)
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$


before running the commands type "sudo" without quotes if in Ubuntu; if you set up the interface enter your password. Speaking of which, I'll update that in the OP instructions.


----------



## sjmoreno

Goose306,

This worked for me. I ended up installing Ubuntu on my Windows laptop as a dual-boot option and once installed I booted it up and followed directions to success. The only thing was that I did have to use the "sudo" before the command to run as admin in the terminal but Ubuntu told me to do this so I didn't run into any issues.

Thanks again.


----------



## Goose306

sjmoreno said:


> Goose306,
> 
> This worked for me. I ended up installing Ubuntu on my Windows laptop as a dual-boot option and once installed I booted it up and followed directions to success. The only thing was that I did have to use the "sudo" before the command to run as admin in the terminal but Ubuntu told me to do this so I didn't run into any issues.
> 
> Thanks again.


NP man, credits go to where credits due, bukolov1; m.ksy; and skel for the writeup. I added the sudo command in to the OP as I realized from the previous poster it was missing. Glad you were still able to get it figured out though


----------



## greasymuttonchops

It worked. I forgot about that damned Sudo command in linux!!!


----------



## jivebiscuit

This method worked for me as well. Thank you for the helpful write-up.

When i got to milestone .604 with root and CWM installed via Droid 2 Bootstrapper, i tried to install Liberty 3 v2.0. Made a nand backup, got through the install process, and upon rebooting got the bootloader error (can't remember the error numbers but it was the same as when trying to SBF back to Droid X .605 from stock .621.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Swaggerifick

So when i try to use the terminal for the last step trying the MB809 file it says file not found? i have it in the same location as the other file.

Edit: got it figured out, Now having the same problems as the other guys with the (Are you Root?) message, tried "sudo"
Do i need to do anything after that?

Edit: Root achieved!


----------



## smokewagon47

jivebiscuit said:


> This method worked for me as well. Thank you for the helpful write-up.
> 
> When i got to milestone .604 with root and CWM installed via Droid 2 Bootstrapper, i tried to install Liberty 3 v2.0. Made a nand backup, got through the install process, and upon rebooting got the bootloader error (can't remember the error numbers but it was the same as when trying to SBF back to Droid X .605 from stock .621.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I too am having the same issue with the bootloader. I am on .604 with root. Here is the error code.

Bootloader
30.04
Err:A5,70,00,00,23

OK to Program


----------



## anrichardson

jivebiscuit said:


> I too am having the same issue with the bootloader. I am on .604 with root. Here is the error code.
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> Err:A5,70,00,00,23
> 
> OK to Program


I am wondering if the problem could be with D2 recovery.

So Wondering if we can change the recovery to the latest Droid X recovery.

Droid X (2nd init) Recovery here

Droid X Recovery here

These are zip files so i'm wondering once we get rooted on .604 to download and install Rom Manager and install the Recoveries there.


----------



## anrichardson

With all the Successful custom roms install, we need the people to explain there install method.

Did they wipe system, cache, & data individually?
Did they mount the system when they installed the rom, especially Blur based roms?
And which recovery were they using?


----------



## smokewagon47

I have used Kush's Bootstrap D2 4 of the 5 times. I just tried "Rom Toolbox" updated to the latest recovery and it still failed. I have wiped system, cache, data, and even formated the system manually. To top it off I was just SBFing back to 604 and the power went out!!!!!!....ugh.


----------



## twiceover

smokewagon47 said:


> I too am having the same issue with the bootloader. I am on .604 with root. Here is the error code.
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> Err:A5,70,00,00,23
> 
> OK to Program


I had this same issue and just gave up and went to CM7. I was able to install ANY 2nd-Init based rom but could not install Liberty. I don't know if this has to do with the updated bootloader from .621?

Thanks to those that figured this out. I originally left Liberty due to a camera issue, saw the .621 update solved several problems I had with the stock roms so I went to that without checking for root first. What a mistake. The .621 rom sucked just as bad as all the other stock roms I've used on my DX. CM7 seems to be running fine. I tried MIUI but there were too many little things broken that made it a no-go for me.


----------



## twiceover

anrichardson said:


> With all the Successful custom roms install, we need the people to explain there install method.
> 
> Did they wipe system, cache, & data individually?
> Did they mount the system when they installed the rom, especially Blur based roms?
> And which recovery were they using?


I've been able to install MIUI and CM7 2nd init roms using D2 Bootstrap and Rom Manager (Clockwork Mod)
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Wipe Cache
Wipe Dalvik
Install from SD Card


----------



## sjmoreno

smokewagon47 said:


> I too am having the same issue with the bootloader. I am on .604 with root. Here is the error code.
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> Err:A5,70,00,00,23
> 
> OK to Program


I got this same error when I tried to install the current official CM7.2 rc1 build. But when I flashed the unofficial CM9 build found here on RootzWiki it worked fine and am still running it.


----------



## sjmoreno

Hey Goose306, this might sound crazy but here me out...

Is there a way to go from a rooted Droid X running a custom rom like the CM9 beta I am running now and then keeping root (with rootkeeper or something else) and then flashing the stock .621 over it and keeping root?

I ask because while I love and appreciate all of these custom roms that folks are working on I use my phone a lot while driving so being able to make and take calls via bluetooth is pretty important. I figured if I could get back to the stock .621 and keep root so I can freeze a lot of the bloatware and/or remove it I could get that bluetooth call functionality back until some of these other roms got a little more cooked.

I love my Droid X and my wife has one as well but we're both up for renewals and have been eyeing the Nexus but would like to keep our current phones at least until a monster quad-core phone drops at Verizon.

Anyway, I thought I'd just throw that out there to see if anyone else was wanting to get to .621 with root.


----------



## anrichardson

sjmoreno said:


> I got this same error when I tried to install the current official CM7.2 rc1 build. But when I flashed the unofficial CM9 build found here on RootzWiki it worked fine and am still running it.


The CM7.2 is based off of froyo. They have not converted the official nightlies to gingerbread kernel. That's l why you get an error.

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## kwest12

sjmoreno said:


> Hey Goose306, this might sound crazy but here me out...
> 
> Is there a way to go from a rooted Droid X running a custom rom like the CM9 beta I am running now and then keeping root (with rootkeeper or something else) and then flashing the stock .621 over it and keeping root?
> 
> I ask because while I love and appreciate all of these custom roms that folks are working on I use my phone a lot while driving so being able to make and take calls via bluetooth is pretty important. I figured if I could get back to the stock .621 and keep root so I can freeze a lot of the bloatware and/or remove it I could get that bluetooth call functionality back until some of these other roms got a little more cooked.
> 
> I love my Droid X and my wife has one as well but we're both up for renewals and have been eyeing the Nexus but would like to keep our current phones at least until a monster quad-core phone drops at Verizon.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd just throw that out there to see if anyone else was wanting to get to .621 with root.


This will not address your question about maintaining root on .621 directly (sorry about that) but have you just considered using a ROM that allows you to use bluetooth and doesn't have my of the problems experienced with most custom ROMs? I would point you in the direction of Wizard0f0's MIUI build. Based on a poll he took, instead of pushing ahead and trying to use ICS framework or anything else, he's put most of his effort to fixing all issues and making the ROM completely stable, functional and seamless.

I know from personal experience that I can pair my DX with my car and seamlessly make and answer calls in addition to playing music over the secondary bluetooth protocol (forgot the exact name of it). The camera is functional, it can record 720p, the HDMI video is functional (audio is almost complete) and there are practically no bugs (at least none that I'm aware of). I recommend giving it a look: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19646-miuius-defx-201236-hdmi-video-out-hijackedbootmenu-wifi-tether-compass-fix-8-point-touch-smooth-scrolling-mod/


----------



## sjmoreno

kwest12 said:


> This will not address your question about maintaining root on .621 directly (sorry about that) but have you just considered using a ROM that allows you to use bluetooth and doesn't have my of the problems experienced with most custom ROMs? I would point you in the direction of Wizard0f0's MIUI build. ... I recommend giving it a look: http://rootzwiki.com...-scrolling-mod/


Thanks for the suggestion, I took a look and noticed there are no screenshots (which would be helpful to me) of what it looks like. From what I've read on other sites the MIUI builds are very iPhone-esque. (I'm not a hater since I have both Android and iOS devices and like each of them for different reasons). I'm really just counting the days until I "upgrade" to another android phone so I don't think I'll be doing too much more with this one. I've read in several places that a quad-core Droid Fighter is supposed to drop at VZW by 4/16. That one might make me jump.


----------



## Goose306

sjmoreno said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I took a look and noticed there are no screenshots (which would be helpful to me) of what it looks like. From what I've read on other sites the MIUI builds are very iPhone-esque. (I'm not a hater since I have both Android and iOS devices and like each of them for different reasons). I'm really just counting the days until I "upgrade" to another android phone so I don't think I'll be doing too much more with this one. I've read in several places that a quad-core Droid Fighter is supposed to drop at VZW by 4/16. That one might make me jump.


MIUI is very iOS-esque stock. But you can tweak it to your liking. If you want an app drawer you can install a secondary launcher, and the additional features like toggles in drop-down, lockscreen torch, etc. are incredibly handy.

If you want some screenshots there is a "Post your MIUI" thread here and at DXF (the one at DXF is substantially larger) obviously a lot of them have been tweaked well beyond stock, but you can check it out and see if its for you.

Here's the one at Rootz:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18259-lets-see-your-miui/

Here's the one at DXF:
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/miui/32943-miui-screen-shots.html


----------



## anrichardson

Anybody installed Liberty 3 v2.0 after SBing to .602 from .621 AND kept 3g data?

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## deevious

So where can I download the Milestone X .604 sbf file? The two links posted previously aren't working...

Is it the same sbf as one of these? If so, which?
https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/milestone-x-sbf-files


----------



## anrichardson

deevious said:


> So where can I download the Milestone X .604 sbf file? The two links posted previously aren't working...
> 
> Is it the same sbf as one of these? If so, which?
> https://sites.google...one-x-sbf-files


Sent you a PM


----------



## skreelink

Posted this already in the original 'root thread'

Here's an interesting update; I finally got around to moving my Cricket back over to the DX (originally bought a second one because GreenK45 requires root, and I missed my root apps/roms.. after accidentally letting it update). Loaded up the old DX nandroid on the new one and used it for awhile, now I moved the updated nandroid back and swapped ESN back. With the same PRL, next to each other, the new 15p radio picks up better than the 13p on the 'new' one.

Side by side, the 15p got 3 bars of 3G when the 13p didn't get any 3g, only no bars 1x, no 3g.
Forced 1x on the 15p, got 2 bars 1x, still no bars but 1x on the 13p.

The 15p also seems a bit more stable as well on holding onto data, which is finicky on cricket anyway. 3g works perfectly fine after flashing NV Items + Writing PPP passwords in QPST.

Just thought I'd throw that out there, rockin' CM74DX-GB on 604 kernel + 15p radio on cricket. Full flash, everything works.


----------



## somkun

Hey, first post here, Do you know if this trick will work on the D2G, my warranty expired last week so time to root.


----------



## skreelink

somkun said:


> Hey, first post here, Do you know if this trick will work on the D2G, my warranty expired last week so time to root.


No it will not. If you tried, you would have a shiny global brick and have to sbf back losing everything. Best to keep tabs in the D2G threads. I personally can't really help with the D2G, I have a DX and original D2.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Posted this already in the original 'root thread'
> 
> Here's an interesting update; I finally got around to moving my Cricket back over to the DX (originally bought a second one because GreenK45 requires root, and I missed my root apps/roms.. after accidentally letting it update). Loaded up the old DX nandroid on the new one and used it for awhile, now I moved the updated nandroid back and swapped ESN back. With the same PRL, next to each other, the new 15p radio picks up better than the 13p on the 'new' one.
> 
> Side by side, the 15p got 3 bars of 3G when the 13p didn't get any 3g, only no bars 1x, no 3g.
> Forced 1x on the 15p, got 2 bars 1x, still no bars but 1x on the 13p.
> 
> The 15p also seems a bit more stable as well on holding onto data, which is finicky on cricket anyway. 3g works perfectly fine after flashing NV Items + Writing PPP passwords in QPST.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out there, rockin' CM74DX-GB on 604 kernel + 15p radio on cricket. Full flash, everything works.


I would substantiate these numbers as well. I tried a direct comparison of dBm and asu when I flashed. First I went to stock .605 (.13p radio) sitting on the corner of my desk in my basement (tried to make it somewhat scientific since numbers can fluctuate) I was getting between 83-85 dBm and 4 asu. On 15p, running stock .621; I tended to fluctuate more wildly. But setting in the same spot on my desk; it would get between 84-95 dBm and 0 asu. This is in my basement!. So even though it fluctuated more its average was still not insignificantly higher than the 13p radio.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> I would substantiate these numbers as well. I tried a direct comparison of dBm and asu when I flashed. First I went to stock .605 (.13p radio) sitting on the corner of my desk in my basement (tried to make it somewhat scientific since numbers can fluctuate) I was getting between 83-85 dBm and 4 asu. On 15p, running stock .621; I tended to fluctuate more wildly. But setting in the same spot on my desk; it would get between 84-95 dBm and 0 asu. This is in my basement!. So even though it fluctuated more its average was still not insignificantly higher than the 13p radio.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Of course there is always the fact all hardware is a bit different. My results were also between an older dx with yellow battery pull and newer dx with red battery pull. The older one seems a bit better in my opinion, though it is also my 621 phone.

Edit; Physical hardware as well. Older one feels a touch heavier and more solid. the frame on the newer one kind of bends and seperates at the edges as if the frame was thinner and not as sturdy.


----------



## Abdul

i m stuck on rooting my X.... i tried ur each n every instruction... able to load ubuntu also from usb... now with the commands i opened terminal box and typed sudo first then cd / after that cd /media/ and next step was type ls whcih will list all the devices attached and when i typed it says i have only cd rom attached how that can be pssible i loaded ubuntu through my usb and sbf_flash file and milestone x sbf file are in the same usb.... i m confused here :S

one more thing when doing this process the phone should e in bootloader mode right?? correct me if i m wrong???
sorry for stupid question.... but want to make sure everything because if i fuck up my X the option i have is basic phone n i dont want to use that...


----------



## Abdul

ok got thorugh all those commands.... just the last comand when

sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf

it says

sudo: ./sbf_flash command not found

what should i do now i tired eveything nothin is working???


----------



## cohetj1

Is there any way I could use the the linux sbf method on windows 7? I don't have linux :-/


----------



## jcase

bobAbooey said:


> Just don't offer a reverse bounty that the guy for the D4 did. Lame. Good luck man.
> 
> I hate my phone so much right now I wish I could try and do something. Bricking is permanently would make me happy.


You people really make my head spin, you are missing so much understanding.

Pete's all in one, was actually Dan's (djrbliss) exploit, just repackaged. It was nothing more than a wrapper.

Dan had full right to ask for money for his D4 root, it was his work. Not only that, but it was going to charity and to pay for PART of one of his phones. Why do people think that they should get paid for their job but researchers and programmers should not? What makes your job more important than his?

To the best of my knowledge, the major players with a history of finding roots, are *not all* "on the gnex".


----------



## skelente

cohetj1 said:


> ok got thorugh all those commands.... just the last comand when
> 
> sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> 
> it says
> 
> sudo: ./sbf_flash command not found
> 
> what should i do now i tired eveything nothin is working???


Just to verify, you did 'sudo chmod +x sbf_flash' and you have sbf_flash and the mb809-2.3.5.sbf in the same directory correct? If you did the USB method try copying both to your "Home" directory, some people have had better lucky running through there vs on the USB media. IF they're in the same directory, sbf_flash has been chmod's to execute, and you aren't throwing in any unnecessary spaces, you shouldn't be having this error (or at least I would've thought....)


----------



## tk628

I was able to use this method to root my Droid X and am currently running MIUI. I do note that the 2nd-init ROMs seem to have less battery life than some of the other Blur ROMs like Apex and Liberty (which of course you cant flash on top of this exploit.)
So, my question is what are the downsides of running the rooted Milestone X ROM on my Droid X. I see Verizon apps like NFL Mobile and My Verizon don't seem to work (build.prop issue? - can this be fixed?) but other than that it seems work fine. No risk of Verizon trying to charge weird roaming fees etc since it appears my phone is a European Milestone X? Or is this all ado about nothing?


----------



## anrichardson

tk628 said:


> I was able to use this method to root my Droid X and am currently running MIUI. I do note that the 2nd-init ROMs seem to have less battery life than some of the other Blur ROMs like Apex and Liberty (which of course you cant flash on top of this exploit.)
> So, my question is what are the downsides of running the rooted Milestone X ROM on my Droid X. I see Verizon apps like NFL Mobile and My Verizon don't seem to work (build.prop issue? - can this be fixed?) but other than that it seems work fine. No risk of Verizon trying to charge weird roaming fees etc since it appears my phone is a European Milestone X? Or is this all ado about nothing?


We can install Blur roms(Liberty), BUT we can only install the system nandroid, cause it doesn't write the kernel

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20835-621-rootable-sbf-apparently-found/page__view__findpost__p__568310


----------



## cohetj1

skelente said:


> Read the entire OP. A guide to linux is provided and you can choose to either boot it from a CD or a USB drive, or you can wait for an all in one ISO file to be released.
> 
> Just to verify, you did 'sudo chmod +x sbf_flash' and you have sbf_flash and the mb809-2.3.5.sbf in the same directory correct? If you did the USB method try copying both to your "Home" directory, some people have had better lucky running through there vs on the USB media. IF they're in the same directory, sbf_flash has been chmod's to execute, and you aren't throwing in any unnecessary spaces, you shouldn't be having this error (or at least I would've thought....)


What exactly is an "OP?"


----------



## anrichardson

cohetj1 said:


> What exactly is an "OP?"


Opening Post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/page__view__findpost__p__507205


----------



## frankc123

I know... i know... i used windows to flash and yes after going a couple more pages in i see why. n00b mistake. I reverted back to the .621 stock and umm yea still no 3g. Baseband seems to be correct BP_C_01.09.15P. Any idea's? I want to assure everyone i have tried to flash back to .321 on linux and windows. Even tried to go to the milestone version with linux... Still no luck ( i can flash fine, just no 3g ). I did the activation about 3 times over on each. Waiting for about a hour, restarted phone, airplane mode toggle and so on. All of the normal idea's wouldnt work. So does anyone else have any idea's?

Also it shows: Mobile Network State - Disconnected. I can make phone calls and txt still.


----------



## Goose306

frankc123 said:


> I know... i know... i used windows to flash and yes after going a couple more pages in i see why. n00b mistake. I reverted back to the .621 stock and umm yea still no 3g. Baseband seems to be correct BP_C_01.09.15P. Any idea's? I want to assure everyone i have tried to flash back to .321 on linux and windows. Even tried to go to the milestone version with linux... Still no luck ( i can flash fine, just no 3g ). I did the activation about 3 times over on each. Waiting for about a hour, restarted phone, airplane mode toggle and so on. All of the normal idea's wouldnt work. So does anyone else have any idea's?
> 
> Also it shows: Mobile Network State - Disconnected. I can make phone calls and txt still.


Call Verizon, you're b0rked. Most people (besides Pooch) have had luck calling Verizon and having them "reprovision" their data (not sure what exactly they do, but I'm assuming the data gets shut off on the line since Verizon thinks its no longer a Droid X since it has the nTelos radio) that usually fixes it. If not then you may need to use CDMA Workshop, that's how Pooch got his going anyways. Make sure when you call them its a phone other than your Droid X and make sure you are on a fresh .621 SBF (using RSD Lite, so you have the 15p radio, not the nTelos one)


----------



## Goose306

OP fully updated with some bright red letters about RSD and known issues with blur-based ROMs.


----------



## Abdul

skelente said:


> Read the entire OP. A guide to linux is provided and you can choose to either boot it from a CD or a USB drive, or you can wait for an all in one ISO file to be released.
> 
> Just to verify, you did 'sudo chmod +x sbf_flash' and you have sbf_flash and the mb809-2.3.5.sbf in the same directory correct? If you did the USB method try copying both to your "Home" directory, some people have had better lucky running through there vs on the USB media. IF they're in the same directory, sbf_flash has been chmod's to execute, and you aren't throwing in any unnecessary spaces, you shouldn't be having this error (or at least I would've thought....)


i tried whatever u said i did include sudo before chmod +x sbf_flash and what m doing is first i burned ubuntu in one usb and put the sbf_flash and sbf in another usb thts how m working but still in terminal m selecting the drive that contains sbf and sbf_flash..... same thing happens as soon asi got off from job i tired but same error command not found and u said i should put the files on desktop and then try but in terminal the drive shows only CDROM so what from this part how can i solve this???


----------



## Abdul

before i was writing this command

chmod +x sbf_flash without sudo but the result was same at last command it says command not found..... its pissing me off


----------



## skreelink

frankc123 said:


> I know... i know... i used windows to flash and yes after going a couple more pages in i see why. n00b mistake. I reverted back to the .621 stock and umm yea still no 3g. Baseband seems to be correct BP_C_01.09.15P. Any idea's? I want to assure everyone i have tried to flash back to .321 on linux and windows. Even tried to go to the milestone version with linux... Still no luck ( i can flash fine, just no 3g ). I did the activation about 3 times over on each. Waiting for about a hour, restarted phone, airplane mode toggle and so on. All of the normal idea's wouldnt work. So does anyone else have any idea's?
> 
> Also it shows: Mobile Network State - Disconnected. I can make phone calls and txt still.


I worked with pooch and reprogrammed his entire radio data details. Nv items, ppp login passes, activation settings, then pioch gave a quick call to verizon. Bink his data is magically working.


----------



## frankc123

Hum well i got 3 lines on my account that i can upgrade, so right now it seem slike it might be a idea to just get a new one anyway, I will call verizion once i get off and make sure the correct sbf is in place. If they say umm well sir you ddi this... then ohh well. I would like to know how to reprogram the radio like you were saying #skreelink. If you could post how that would be good for me and anyone else who wants to know.


----------



## newmanx4

Abdul said:


> .
> 
> Just to verify, you did 'sudo chmod +x sbf_flash' and you have sbf_flash and the mb809-2.3.5.sbf in the same directory correct? If you did the USB method try copying both to your "Home" directory, some people have had better lucky running through there vs on the USB media. IF they're in the same directory, sbf_flash has been chmod's to execute, and you aren't throwing in any unnecessary spaces, you shouldn't be having this error (or at least I would've thought....)


Same problem here. With command "ls", my USB drive containing Ubuntu doesn't show up. I put the two SBF files on a separate USB drive. It shows up using command "ls", but I get the same error when I try the "sudo" command line. I tried placing the files in the Home directory as suggested, but still no go. I'm typing these commands exactly as follows:

chmod +x sbf_flash
sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf

then I connect my X in bootloader mode
press ENTER

then I get

sudo: /sbf_flash command not found

Oh well. Guess I'll wait til the exploit is found for the Droid X instead of the Milestone.


----------



## Goose306

newmanx4 said:


> Same problem here. With command "ls", my USB drive containing Ubuntu doesn't show up. I put the two SBF files on a separate USB drive. It shows up using command "ls", but I get the same error when I try the "sudo" command line. I tried placing the files in the Home directory as suggested, but still no go. I'm typing these commands exactly as follows:
> 
> chmod +x sbf_flash
> sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> 
> then I connect my X in bootloader mode
> press ENTER
> 
> then I get
> 
> sudo: /sbf_flash command not found
> 
> Oh well. Guess I'll wait til the exploit is found for the Droid X instead of the Milestone.


This IS the exploit for the Droid X, I doubt we will see another one unless a root program for another device incidentally works for the X.

Your problem probably stems from having the files on two different flash drives. You are not in the directory of sbf_flash if you are getting that error, it is non-executable, or you missed the ./ .Also make sure you run the chmod first otherwise the file is not executable. Finally, make sure you are running it as "sudo ./sbf_flash (filename).sbf"; I sounds like you are not getting the period and the slash in there.

Oh and have, your phone connected in boot loader before running the commands.

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## Goose306

Abdul said:


> before i was writing this command
> 
> chmod +x sbf_flash without sudo but the result was same at last command it says command not found..... its pissing me off


Put it on the same flash drive.

Or install Linux as a partition on your HDD. Worth it!
Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## Abdul

Goose306 said:


> Put it on the same flash drive.
> 
> Or install Linux as a partition on your HDD. Worth it!
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


if i put on a same flash drive then after writing these commands

cd /
cd /media/

ls

the devices it shows that are attached is only 'cdrom' ????


----------



## newmanx4

I'm in Ubuntu now. This is copied straight from Terminal

[email protected]:~$ cd /
[email protected]:/$ cd /media/
[email protected]:/media$ ls
cdrom F0C6CD80C6CD4814 SYSTEM
[email protected]:/media$

It does not list the USB drive. It only comes up with cdrom at first. When I go to Home and open other folders they then show up in the list. The one there with all the letters and numbers is the 235 GB Filesystem. I have the SBF files stored there as well, but when I try to use them from there I get the same error. How can you navigate Ubuntu to see all devices attached to the computer? I found where to look, but even there it doesn't show the USB drive.

If the SBF files are saved in the Home->Downloads directory, then what would the commands be to navigate there in terminal? I'm guessing it would not still be through cd /media/.

I'd like my phone rooted, but if it's this much trouble I'll just keep it stock.


----------



## Goose306

newmanx4 said:


> I'm in Ubuntu now. This is copied straight from Terminal
> 
> [email protected]:~$ cd /
> [email protected]:/$ cd /media/
> [email protected]:/media$ ls
> cdrom F0C6CD80C6CD4814 SYSTEM
> [email protected]:/media$
> 
> It does not list the USB drive. It only comes up with cdrom at first. When I go to Home and open other folders they then show up in the list. The one there with all the letters and numbers is the 235 GB Filesystem. I have the SBF files stored there as well, but when I try to use them from there I get the same error. How can you navigate Ubuntu to see all devices attached to the computer? I found where to look, but even there it doesn't show the USB drive.
> 
> If the SBF files are saved in the Home->Downloads directory, then what would the commands be to navigate there in terminal? I'm guessing it would not still be through cd /media/.
> 
> I'd like my phone rooted, but if it's this much trouble I'll just keep it stock.


If its in downloads directory of Ubuntu the terminal command is "cd Downloads" (without quotations of course)

I'm doing some tests on a Live Disc right now; so those having problems, being as I can't see exactly whats going on, I have a hard time troubleshooting. If its saying sbf_flash is not a command I can gaurantee you however that either you are not in the correct directory or its not chmod'ed, or you are running it without the "./" before the sbf_flash. If all checks out with the Live Disc I'll update OP whenever the maker decides to release it (its not mine, I'm just testing it)


----------



## newmanx4

I'm typing the commands exactly like this.

chmod +x sbf_flash

sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf

I tried downloading the files from the OP while in Ubuntu. When I try to unzip the SBF to Downloads it tells me there is insufficient storage. I may try burning a CD later and see if it will work that way since it sees the CDROM in the list. I really don't want to fool with partitioning the HDD.


----------



## Goose306

newmanx4 said:


> I'm typing the commands exactly like this.
> 
> chmod +x sbf_flash
> 
> sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> 
> I tried downloading the files from the OP while in Ubuntu. When I try to unzip the SBF to Downloads it tells me there is insufficient storage. I may try burning a CD later and see if it will work that way since it sees the CDROM in the list. I really don't want to fool with partitioning the HDD.


Insufficient storage either means your USB is too small (if running off that) or if running off a Live DIsc you do not have enough RAM (as the entire system is built in to the RAM memory). Just get a larger USB and it should work fine.

Also if doing a USB make sure you are changing directories prior to flashing.


----------



## newmanx4

I created the USB exactly as stated in the OP, setting the size to 300 as directed.

What exactly do you mean by making sure I change directories?


----------



## newmanx4

I'm using an 8gb USB by the way.


----------



## ShawnDx

Yep it does indeed work. Thank you so much to everyone who made this happen. You know who you are...

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki


----------



## bowler

Maybe this help some of you that are not familiar with linux, just like myself. I struggled with this for a week. I used a 2gb usb drive and made a bootable ubuntu usb disk. I didn't have room for the sbf_flash or .sbf file on this drive and I could not find the usb drive I had those files on using linux terminal. So, I deleted a folder on the ubuntu usb stick named casper, in order to free up some space. Now once in linux, I moved the needed sbf files to home (no need for cd command that way). Then follow directions as posted previously


----------



## natedog05

Just wondering after you have done this can you .sbf back to .621 and use ota rootkeeper to give rootback?


----------



## Abdul

finally sbf milestone and rooted....

in the OP some instructions are missing for usb...

first of all choose at least 8gb usb or 4gb after that burn ununtu in the usb and put the sbf_flash and milestone in the same usb where u burned ubuntu..... again put the files in the same usb where u burned ubuntu after that load ubuntu goto terminal and type these commands

cd /
cd /media/
ls
cd cdrom
sudo chmod +x sbf_flash
sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf

there u go ur fone will be sbfed in 2 mins.... root it with doom lord (zegrush) exploit and install roll up ur phone with some ics taste..









goose please update the OP of usb sbfing..


----------



## natedog05

Abdul said:


> finally sbf milestone and rooted....
> 
> in the OP some instructions are missing for usb...
> 
> first of all choose at least 8gb usb or 4gb after that burn ununtu in the usb and put the sbf_flash and milestone in the same usb where u burned ubuntu..... again put the files in the same usb where u burned ubuntu after that load ubuntu goto terminal and type these commands
> 
> cd /
> cd /media/
> ls
> cd cdrom
> sudo chmod +x sbf_flash
> sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> 
> there u go ur fone will be sbfed in 2 mins.... root it with doom lord (zegrush) exploit and install roll up ur phone with some ics taste..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goose please update the OP of usb sbfing..


Thank you this will help alot of people. I had to manually download the files while in ubuntu because I didn't feel like trying to figure out the code cause the OP one did not work. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Goose306

natedog05 said:


> Just wondering after you have done this can you .sbf back to .621 and use ota rootkeeper to give rootback?


Nope. OTA Rootkeeper keeps files in the /system directory, /system is wiped on an SBF.


----------



## natedog05

Well after I sbfed to MILESTONE I used ota rootkeeper then tryed to sbf back to .621 and it does not work. So don't try it or you'll be doing the whole process over. :[


----------



## natedog05

Goose306 said:


> Nope. OTA Rootkeeper keeps files in the /system directory, /system is wiped on an SBF.


I wonder if there's a way to find where ota root keeper keeps the files copy the files to sd card then after u sbf back put the files back into system directory?


----------



## Goose306

natedog05 said:


> I wonder if there's a way to find where ota root keeper keeps the files copy the files to sd card then after u sbf back put the files back into system directory?


Negatory, can't raise superuser permissions from the SDCard as the main source (i.e. can't run superuser off your SD)

Why you trying to get to .621 anyways? Isn't really anything better on there, you'll keep your 15p radio which is really the only aspect of this new system that is "better"


----------



## newmanx4

Here's how I finally got mine to work.

I used the Universal USB Installer method. For the size of the persistent drive, move the slider over to about 900. The instructions say 200 mb, but the files are bigger than that.

Download the two SBF files to your desktop. Go ahead and unzip the DX.621 folder to your desktop. Then place the two files on your C drive (not inside any folders). The file names are sbf_flash and mb809-2.3.5.sbf

Once you reboot into Ubuntu, follow these steps:

FIRST!!!: Power off phone, then reboot into Bootloader (hold Camera button, Volume down, and Power til you see a flash on the screen then let off) go ahead and plug phone into computer now

1. On the left pane click Home (second icon down)
2. In home pane, look in upper left corner for 235 GB Filesystem. Click it.
3. In 235 GB pane you will see the contents of your hard drive. Scroll down to find the two SBF files. Right click them and select Move to->Home
4. Close the 235 GB pane and the Home pane
5. Now click the dash (top) icon and type terminal in the search box and hit enter
6. in the Terminal box, type "chmod +x sbf_flash" (no quotations) hit ENTER
7. Type "sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf" (no quotations) hit ENTER


----------



## natedog05

Goose306 said:


> Negatory, can't raise superuser permissions from the SDCard as the main source (i.e. can't run superuser off your SD)
> 
> Why you trying to get to .621 anyways? Isn't really anything better on there, you'll keep your 15p radio which is really the only aspect of this new system that is "better"


Because I would really like to use NFL mobile and other verizon apps. They do not work with the Milestone sbf. :[


----------



## skreelink

natedog05 said:


> Because I would really like to use NFL mobile and other verizon apps. They do not work with the Milestone sbf. :[


That really depends on if you care to be rooted (which I assume you do, else you would just SBF stock 621), although I thought a lot of VZW apps didn't work while rooted.. Then again, I never used any of their crap apps.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> That really depends on if you care to be rooted (which I assume you do, else you would just SBF stock 621), although I thought a lot of VZW apps didn't work while rooted.. Then again, I never used any of their crap apps.


MIUI has good compatibility with VZW stock apps. I know you can't use VZW Backup but I know when DXC had it his bugstomper had an NFL Mobile fix; you might give that a shot (it's Wiz's build now, he's building off DXC's old builds)

BTW, next ROMs I'm looking at for porting are mobile_sensei's stock deodexed .605 system version, so that may resolve those issues with you as well. waiting for download to finish, gonna mod the .zip and then PM mobile_sensei to make sure its ok if I release the patched files.


----------



## EndIsNear

I followed Newmans directions last night and was easily rooted. Finally!


----------



## bowler

I took the ota and used linux to flash milestone 604. Used Zergrush to root. Now I would like to know a stable rom with working camera, wireless, etc I could install to make it a droid x instead of a milestone x. Also does droid 2 bootstrap backup everything (pictures, contacts, settings)
thanks


----------



## skreelink

bowler said:


> I took the ota and used linux to flash milestone 604. Used Zergrush to root. Now I would like to know a stable rom with working camera, wireless, etc I could install to make it a droid x instead of a milestone x. Also does droid 2 bootstrap backup everything (pictures, contacts, settings)
> thanks


Use Droid 2 bootstrap JUST to bootstrap recovery, use Rom Manager to install the latest DX recovery. Pictures are saved on the SD Card, Contacts can be saved via export to SD/Import afterwards, and settings cannot be saved between roms.


----------



## Goose306

bowler said:


> I took the ota and used linux to flash milestone 604. Used Zergrush to root. Now I would like to know a stable rom with working camera, wireless, etc I could install to make it a droid x instead of a milestone x. Also does droid 2 bootstrap backup everything (pictures, contacts, settings)
> thanks


Most ROMs are stable, depends on your flavor. If you want 2nd-init I'd recommend trying either Wizard's variety of MIUI, or Pooka's or the YACK build of CM7. All 3 are about the most stable you will find on 2nd-init, everything works tip-top, plus more features.

The MOST stable that you can really get is using Blur-based ROMs, as they are built on Moto framework. You can get the converted blur ROMs in the dev section here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/


----------



## owensct

Hi all,

I am trying to run this exploit on my wife's phone which took the OTA and can't see to get sbf_flash to run.

1. I have downloaded the Ubuntu live CD
2. I have copied and extracted the files to a flash drive
3. I start the Ubuntu live CD on my PC
4. Plug in the flash drive and mount it using sudo mount -a
5. cd /
6. cd /media/
7. execute ls, flash drive is visible
8. cd to flash drive
9 Plug DX into computer, (usb debugging is enabled)
10. execute chmod +x sbf_flash
11. execute sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf

After pressing enter it comes back and tells me that sbf_flash is not a valid command.

I have tried everything I can think of including downloading the sbf_flash multiple times from within the Ubuntu live CD.

I was up until 4 AM trying to get this to work as I've got a wife who is pissed and wants her stuff back, long story, suffice to say she took the OTA and then managed to hose her phone and while I have a nandroid backup, since she lost root I can't use it.
ARGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! and I am frustrated as all get out.

Can anybody tell me what I am doing wrong here?









Thanks

Gordon


----------



## Goose306

owensct said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to run this exploit on my wife's phone which took the OTA and can't see to get sbf_flash to run.
> 
> 1. I have downloaded the Ubuntu live CD
> 2. I have copied and extracted the files to a flash drive
> 3. I start the Ubuntu live CD on my PC
> 4. Plug in the flash drive and mount it using sudo mount -a
> 5. cd /
> 6. cd /media/
> 7. execute ls, flash drive is visible
> 8. cd to flash drive
> 9 Plug DX into computer, (usb debugging is enabled)
> 10. execute chmod +x sbf_flash
> 11. execute sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> 
> After pressing enter it comes back and tells me that sbf_flash is not a valid command.
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of including downloading the sbf_flash multiple times from within the Ubuntu live CD.
> 
> I was up until 4 AM trying to get this to work as I've got a wife who is pissed and wants her stuff back, long story, suffice to say she took the OTA and then managed to hose her phone and while I have a nandroid backup, since she lost root I can't use it.
> ARGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! and I am frustrated as all get out.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what I am doing wrong here?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


Go over to droidxforums, go to the SBF sub forum and get 1KDS live disc. It will sbf and root it for you, quick and painless

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## skreelink

owensct said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to run this exploit on my wife's phone which took the OTA and can't see to get sbf_flash to run.
> 
> 1. I have downloaded the Ubuntu live CD
> 2. I have copied and extracted the files to a flash drive
> 3. I start the Ubuntu live CD on my PC
> 4. Plug in the flash drive and mount it using sudo mount -a
> 5. cd /
> 6. cd /media/
> 7. execute ls, flash drive is visible
> 8. cd to flash drive
> 9 Plug DX into computer, (usb debugging is enabled)
> 10. execute chmod +x sbf_flash
> 11. execute sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> 
> After pressing enter it comes back and tells me that sbf_flash is not a valid command.
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of including downloading the sbf_flash multiple times from within the Ubuntu live CD.
> 
> I was up until 4 AM trying to get this to work as I've got a wife who is pissed and wants her stuff back, long story, suffice to say she took the OTA and then managed to hose her phone and while I have a nandroid backup, since she lost root I can't use it.
> ARGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! and I am frustrated as all get out.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what I am doing wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


Check a few posts back, 1KDS posted an easy auto-sbf-root boot CD.









EDIT: Lol Goose, me and you replied at the same time.


----------



## Maverick39

what's the upside to taking the update?


----------



## skreelink

Maverick39 said:


> what's the upside to taking the update?


The radio seems to be a lot better (at least when tested in 2nd-init roms)


----------



## Maverick39

skreelink said:


> The radio seems to be a lot better (at least when tested in 2nd-init roms)


can I flash ICS ROM's? gummy, cm9.


----------



## owensct

Goose306 said:


> Go over to droidxforums, go to the SBF sub forum and get 1KDS live disc. It will sbf and root it for you, quick and painless
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


Thanks. I'll see if I can find the image, but I'd really would like to know what I'm doing wrong. Any ideas?

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## skreelink

Maverick39 said:


> can I flash ICS ROM's? gummy, cm9.


Yes you can.


----------



## Maverick39

skreelink said:


> Yes you can.


COOOOL I know what I'm doing to knight.


----------



## Goose306

Maverick39 said:


> COOOOL I know what I'm doing to knight.


I've been rolling GummyX for the last week and I maintain consistent 5 dbm signal strength stronger than 13p radio...

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## Maverick39

Goose306 said:


> I've been rolling GummyX for the last week and I maintain consistent 5 dbm signal strength stronger than 13p radio...
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


that's awesome, I'm going to do it here in a minute. is there anything special I have to do to flash?


----------



## Goose306

Maverick39 said:


> that's awesome, I'm going to do it here in a minute. is there anything special I have to do to flash?


RSD Lite to the .621 SBF file. Once its completed, for ease of use, just SBF to .604 using 1KDS disc and root as well using the same disc. Pick it up here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

Last one listed. You have to RSD Lite the .621 SBF file to flash the new radio image, which is what you are trying to gain.

Lastly, be informed. Know once your done, there is now going back, so hope you enjoy staying on .621. You can root and ROM, but no reverting, PERIOD. Also, blur-based ROMs are still a bit b0rked right now, don't know if we can't get it fixed. I'm working on it, and it boots and everything works the same as far as I can tell, EXCEPT WIFI. The Milestone kernel doesn't communicate to WIFI properly in the blur-based ROMs, dunno why. You can follow that here if you're interested:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/

If you decide to go to .621, once your there, if you ever mess up badly and need to SBF, you just need to use that .604 ISO file to SBF and root, all in one.


----------



## Maverick39

Goose306 said:


> RSD Lite to the .621 SBF file. Once its completed, for ease of use, just SBF to .604 using 1KDS disc and root as well using the same disc. Pick it up here:
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> 
> Last one listed. You have to RSD Lite the .621 SBF file to flash the new radio image, which is what you are trying to gain.
> 
> Lastly, be informed. Know once your done, there is now going back, so hope you enjoy staying on .621. You can root and ROM, but no reverting, PERIOD. Also, blur-based ROMs are still a bit b0rked right now, don't know if we can't get it fixed. I'm working on it, and it boots and everything works the same as far as I can tell, EXCEPT WIFI. The Milestone kernel doesn't communicate to WIFI properly in the blur-based ROMs, dunno why. You can follow that here if you're interested:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> If you decide to go to .621, once your there, if you ever mess up badly and need to SBF, you just need to use that .604 ISO file to SBF and root, all in one.


Thanks a bunch, no I'll stay there my upgrade is just a few months away. do I have to SBF to 621 or can I just take the ota update?


----------



## owensct

owensct said:


> Thanks. I'll see if I can find the image, but I'd really would like to know what I'm doing wrong. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


Finally got it flashed using newman's method with one exception I created a VMware image of Ubuntu and worked from there. I'm not sure what teh isseu was befreo, but it seems that for some reason Ubuntu did not want to recognize sbf_flash as an executable when it was on the flash drove.

After, I got root, I was able to flash clockwork mod recovery and I tried to restore a previous nandroid backup she had on her SD card and unfortunately it looks like I soft bricked it as I tried to restore a pre .621 nandroid to her phone and now it won't boot, but I can get back into clockwork mod recovery, but as I didn't make a backup of the Milestone X ROM prior to trying to restore her previous nandroid, I'm kind of dead in the water.

She's taking a nap right now, (thank god), so I have some time before she gets up and finds out I hosed her phone.

I am assuming I can pull down a custom ROM and use clockwork to restore it - correct?

If so what ROM do you suggest and where can I get it?

sigh, I was so hoping to restore her nandroid so she would have all her contacts, programs etc. Guess I'm going to have to rebuild it from scratch, assuming I can get it to come back up again.

moto sure makes this a PITA!!!

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## Goose306

owensct said:


> Finally got it flashed using newman's method with one exception I created a VMware image of Ubuntu and worked from there. I'm not sure what teh isseu was befreo, but it seems that for some reason Ubuntu did not want to recognize sbf_flash as an executable when it was on the flash drove.
> 
> After, I got root, I was able to flash clockwork mod recovery and I tried to restore a previous nandroid backup she had on her SD card and unfortunately it looks like I soft bricked it as I tried to restore a pre .621 nandroid to her phone and now it won't boot, but I can get back into clockwork mod recovery, but as I didn't make a backup of the Milestone X ROM prior to trying to restore her previous nandroid, I'm kind of dead in the water.
> 
> She's taking a nap right now, (thank god), so I have some time before she gets up and finds out I hosed her phone.
> 
> I am assuming I can pull down a custom ROM and use clockwork to restore it - correct?
> 
> If so what ROM do you suggest and where can I get it?
> 
> sigh, I was so hoping to restore her nandroid so she would have all her contacts, programs etc. Guess I'm going to have to rebuild it from scratch, assuming I can get it to come back up again.
> 
> moto sure makes this a PITA!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


You can restore the /nandroid, you should be safe since you can still get in to CWM. Just go to restore, advanced, and just restore /system (and you'd probably be ok with restoring /data too, not sure) Just don't restore all of it because it includes the boot image which will cause issues. Doing the advanced restore I believe you need to wipe first, so wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe system (under mounts and storage) and dalvik (under advanced) then attempt the restores. If it was from a .602/.605 system it should work fine.


----------



## Goose306

Maverick39 said:


> Thanks a bunch, no I'll stay there my upgrade is just a few months away. do I have to SBF to 621 or can I just take the ota update?


Either or; I find SBF easier and faster personally. You will also have to SBF anywho if you don't have a stock version to restore to and remove root and then take OTA. If the system has any files in /system that have been messed with (deodexed, debloated, etc.) it won't take OTA.


----------



## Maverick39

Goose306 said:


> Either or; I find SBF easier and faster personally. You will also have to SBF anywho if you don't have a stock version to restore to and remove root and then take OTA. If the system has any files in /system that have been messed with (deodexed, debloated, etc.) it won't take OTA.


Thanks for all of you help, I'll let you know how it goes. the 621 sbf in your sig is that the one I want?


----------



## owensct

Goose306 said:


> You can restore the /nandroid, you should be safe since you can still get in to CWM. Just go to restore, advanced, and just restore /system (and you'd probably be ok with restoring /data too, not sure) Just don't restore all of it because it includes the boot image which will cause issues. Doing the advanced restore I believe you need to wipe first, so wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe system (under mounts and storage) and dalvik (under advanced) then attempt the restores. If it was from a .602/.605 system it should work fine.


Goose thanks for the info. Unfortunately no joy. I have tried just restoring the system and do a factory wipe/reset and when i go to reboot it just hangs at the moto logo and then I have to pull the battery and it boots back up to CWM.

I give up, this is eating up my entire weekend. I'm just gonna drop a custom ROM on it, and rebuild all her apps from scratch. Any suggestions on which one to use and where to download it from.

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## Goose306

owensct said:


> Goose thanks for the info. Unfortunately no joy. I have tried just restoring the system and do a factory wipe/reset and when i go to reboot it just hangs at the moto logo and then I have to pull the battery and it boots back up to CWM.
> 
> I give up, this is eating up my entire weekend. I'm just gonna drop a custom ROM on it, and rebuild all her apps from scratch. Any suggestions on which one to use and where to download it from.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


2nd-init works the best. I recommend you try Wiz's DefX MIUI in the Dev Section here. Its absolutely amazing.

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## owensct

Goose306 said:


> 2nd-init works the best. I recommend you try Wiz's DefX MIUI in the Dev Section here. Its absolutely amazing.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


Thanks Goose, tried looking for it, but can't find it, finding my way around the forum is rather daunting at times. Got a link?

Cheers,

Gordon


----------



## Goose306

owensct said:


> Thanks Goose, tried looking for it, but can't find it, finding my way around the forum is rather daunting at times. Got a link?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gordon


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/19646-MIUI.us-DefX---2012.3.6---HDMI-Video-Out,-HijackedBootmenu,-Wifi-Tether,-Compass-Fix,-8-Point-Touch,-Smooth-Scrolling-Mod#entry516999

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## owensct

Goose306 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...Mod#entry516999
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


Thanks Goose, OK, got that and installed it, but she doesn't like it she wants to look and function like her DX always did. Do you have a link to a rooted stock GB ROM that I can download and that will work on her phone?

This is really getting old. Got to get her phone fixed tonight so I don't have to deal with it after work tomorrow.

I really appreciate the help, if it wasn't for you pioneers, lighting our way through the darkness many of us would be never figure any of this stuff out.

Cheers,

Gordon


----------



## newmanx4

What is the keypress to boot into CWM from a powered off state?


----------



## Maverick39

Goose306 said:


> Either or; I find SBF easier and faster personally. You will also have to SBF anywho if you don't have a stock version to restore to and remove root and then take OTA. If the system has any files in /system that have been messed with (deodexed, debloated, etc.) it won't take OTA.


I am up and running 604, Thanks for all your help.

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## owensct

owensct said:


> Goose thanks for the info. Unfortunately no joy. I have tried just restoring the system and do a factory wipe/reset and when i go to reboot it just hangs at the moto logo and then I have to pull the battery and it boots back up to CWM.
> 
> I give up, this is eating up my entire weekend. I'm just gonna drop a custom ROM on it, and rebuild all her apps from scratch. Any suggestions on which one to use and where to download it from.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


Goose,

Well her phone was having issues so I tried to sbf back to .621 using RSDLite and the 1FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US. RSDLite says it failed and when I rebooted the phone it was stuick in a perpetual boot loop. So I tried to sbf it using sbf_flash in Ubuntu and while it looked to be successful, when the phone rebooted it is still stuck in a perpetual boot lopp, droid logo then droid eye then droid logo then droid eye, until I pull the battery.

Any idea how I can correct this so she can have a functional phone again?

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## Goose306

owensct said:


> Goose,
> 
> Well her phone was having issues so I tried to sbf back to .621 using RSDLite and the 1FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US. RSDLite says it failed and when I rebooted the phone it was stuick in a perpetual boot loop. So I tried to sbf it using sbf_flash in Ubuntu and while it looked to be successful, when the phone rebooted it is still stuck in a perpetual boot lopp, droid logo then droid eye then droid logo then droid eye, until I pull the battery.
> 
> Any idea how I can correct this so she can have a functional phone again?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


Do this:

Battery pull. Re-install, press and hold Home and then Press Power, release when Android with a triangle comes up, press both volume keys simultaneously, use volume keys to navigate to data wipe/factory reset, select with power, also wipe cache.

Always gotta do a wipe after an SBF. SBFs don't wipe data 

Failing that:

Get the .604 SBF from 1KDS. Now that its released, its way easy (I was testing it for him, and its the ONLY way I do it now, I just have it burned to a disc) Its here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso (Milestone X 4.5.604 Gingerbread) - thats the name you are looking for.

It does everything for you. SBF, do factory reset as mentioned above.

MIUI IS pretty wild. I assume you've tried other ones? I really do recommend you try 2nd-init as they are far and away the most stable. CM7 would be my second recommendation.

Failing that, you could always just leave it on the Milestone X after SBF. There's really no harm/no foul doing that. If you really want a stock experience rooted, skree had posted up how to restore a nandroid of .621 so you could be on stock, rooted .621. Its over on my blur-based ROMs thread. You can also check those out, but keep in mind WIFI doesn't work, the kernel doesn't communicate properly to the WIFI chip in blur on those old ROMs, which I'm looking at resolving.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/

Here's skree's post on how to restore a .621 nandroid and the nandroid file. You'll have to restore contacts/re-set up, but it'll be the stock experience:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/page__view__findpost__p__573305


----------



## oysterhead

UGHHH!!! For 8 months my ear piece speaker has been broken. Turns out I put a extended warranty on my X. Overnighted to me with .621 on it. Now I can't get back on Gummy .9!!!!!! I'm so pissed right now I had to share.

EDIT: Browsed real quick and found there's already a method to root .621. F%$# You Motorola!


----------



## skreelink

oysterhead said:


> UGHHH!!! For 8 months my ear piece speaker has been broken. Turns out I put a extended warranty on my X. Overnighted to me with .621 on it. Now I can't get back on Gummy .9!!!!!! I'm so pissed right now I had to share.
> 
> EDIT: Browsed real quick and found there's already a method to root .621. F%$# You Motorola!


The entire conversation for days in this thread have been over installing 2nd-Init roms over 621...







Read back a bit.


----------



## 1jwolfe

Sbfing 621 to milestone x:
I too am trying to sbf to milestone x. I took the ota by accident and was rooted prior. However, I can't find the files anywhere. I do have linux on usb and can load into it. Just need the sbf files and root file. Can you help?


----------



## newmanx4

Go to page 1 of this thread. Under step 6 in the original post are the two SBF files for Linux.


----------



## 1jwolfe

Sbfing 621 to milestone x:
I too am trying to sbf to milestone x. I took the ota by accident and was rooted prior. However, I can't find the files anywhere. I do have linux on usb and can load into it. Just need the sbf files and root file. Can you help?


----------



## 1jwolfe

Newmanx4, thanks I will look. 
Oh and sorry bout the double post....kinda weird.


----------



## micc117

SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
http://opticaldelusion.org

=== mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
Segmentation fault

My phone is fine I just want root again ugh... and this keeps happening...
I installed ubuntu and booted into by hitting esc while windows started to boot...
so this isnt a live cd (if I have any cd's id try, but ima broke college student)
idk what im doing wrong but im beyond irritated

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Goose306

micc117 said:


> SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
> http://opticaldelusion.org
> 
> === mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
> 00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
> 01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
> 02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
> 03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
> 04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
> 05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
> 06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
> 07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
> 08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
> 09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
> 10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
> 11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
> 12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
> Segmentation fault
> 
> My phone is fine I just want root again ugh... and this keeps happening...
> I installed ubuntu and booted into by hitting esc while windows started to boot...
> so this isnt a live cd (if I have any cd's id try, but ima broke college student)
> idk what im doing wrong but im beyond irritated
> 
> any help would be appreciated


Sounds like a bad download. Redo it.

Or you know blank CDs are literally like .50c nowadays and if you do that or use a USB stick you can use 1KDS method (in big red letters atop the written instructions) and that will do everything for you....

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## micc117

ya im trying to write a cd know... wow i have never felt so dumb in my life!!!! lmao

ALSO*****

I have flashed my droid x to CRICKET, will I be able to re flash it if I sbf the milestone x sbf???

I use QPST and other programs to do it, just wondering if it will still work correctly???


----------



## skreelink

micc117 said:


> ya im trying to write a cd know... wow i have never felt so dumb in my life!!!! lmao
> 
> ALSO*****
> 
> I have flashed my droid x to CRICKET, will I be able to re flash it if I sbf the milestone x sbf???
> 
> I use QPST and other programs to do it, just wondering if it will still work correctly???


Yes it will still work, make sure you use the linux method so the radio isn't written, and it shouldn't touch your cricket programming. If it does, you can redo the flash with QPST and CDMA Workshop. My DX on 621 is on cricket.


----------



## frankc123

Ok so i am trying to think outside of the box here. When verizon sends out a new update onto .621 how is it going to update if its locked? How will the system know if its a new update and not a old system? Anybody get what i am trying to say? Like .625 would work but not .604. How does it really know whats what?


----------



## skreelink

frankc123 said:


> Ok so i am trying to think outside of the box here. When verizon sends out a new update onto .621 how is it going to update if its locked? How will the system know if its a new update and not a old system? Anybody get what i am trying to say? Like .625 would work but not .604. How does it really know whats what?


I have a feeling Verizon/Moto isn't going to be sending any more updates. They likely sent out this one as a 'screw you' to the mod community. Fixed some bugs in the system, including EVERY root method, and do something tiny to the bootloader to brick if you SBF.. sounds like an EOL brick through the window from VZW/Moto to me. Likely hoping to brick > make you buy a new device to give them more money.


----------



## frankc123

Yea thats possible but in the making of this update they couldnt of just threw it together and say lets hope it works.. There has to be something... Is rsd the only diagnostic tool motorola uses for this phone?


----------



## skreelink

frankc123 said:


> Yea thats possible but in the making of this update they couldnt of just threw it together and say lets hope it works.. There has to be something... Is rsd the only diagnostic tool motorola uses for this phone?


RSD isn't a diagnostic tool, it's a flash/flex program for phone flashing. As for future updates from Verizon, it may not be possible on the new kernel, as it would fail the system check. Since the bootloader is locked, we cannot do anything (thusfar) to actually flash the 621 kernel and keep root. (You can use RSD Lite to SBF to reobtain the 621 kernel if you don't mind stock unrooted).

Basically; Keep root, no more OTA
No root, bloated stock, very very slim chance of OTA.


----------



## frankc123

What part of the bootloader/kernel actually verifies the system as being .621. Is there anyway to trick it into thinking its .621 when its actually not?


----------



## skreelink

frankc123 said:


> What part of the bootloader/kernel actually verifies the system as being .621. Is there anyway to trick it into thinking its .621 when its actually not?


Kernel build.... And what exactly would be the point? As of now, there is no OTA after 621, so making the phone THINK it has the 621 kernel is a bit fruitless...


----------



## TwinShadow

I'm only taking a wild guess, but I believe the main check is the signed kernel check. That is probably the most difficult part to circumvent (has been done on the OMAP4 devices though, our DX is OMAP3). Basically, you couldn't really fool the check with an unsigned kernel to think it would be a 621-base, at least.. not very easily. At this point in time, our phone is pretty much dead now, but there are still some active development for ICS and a couple GB ROMs. How long that lasts remains to be seen.


----------



## owensct

Goose306 said:


> Do this:
> 
> Battery pull. Re-install, press and hold Home and then Press Power, release when Android with a triangle comes up, press both volume keys simultaneously, use volume keys to navigate to data wipe/factory reset, select with power, also wipe cache.
> 
> Always gotta do a wipe after an SBF. SBFs don't wipe data
> 
> Failing that:
> 
> Get the .604 SBF from 1KDS. Now that its released, its way easy (I was testing it for him, and its the ONLY way I do it now, I just have it burned to a disc) Its here:
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> 
> 1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso (Milestone X 4.5.604 Gingerbread) - thats the name you are looking for.
> 
> It does everything for you. SBF, do factory reset as mentioned above.
> 
> MIUI IS pretty wild. I assume you've tried other ones? I really do recommend you try 2nd-init as they are far and away the most stable. CM7 would be my second recommendation.
> 
> Failing that, you could always just leave it on the Milestone X after SBF. There's really no harm/no foul doing that. If you really want a stock experience rooted, skree had posted up how to restore a nandroid of .621 so you could be on stock, rooted .621. Its over on my blur-based ROMs thread. You can also check those out, but keep in mind WIFI doesn't work, the kernel doesn't communicate properly to the WIFI chip in blur on those old ROMs, which I'm looking at resolving.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> Here's skree's post on how to restore a .621 nandroid and the nandroid file. You'll have to restore contacts/re-set up, but it'll be the stock experience:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__573305


Goose,

Just wanted to let you know I finally got her phone back up and running and rooted thank to you and all the helpful users on the forum. The last suggestions from you finally did the trick. She's on Milestone X, (and staying there lol) and rooted. I just rebuilt everything from scratch for her. She only had 20 apps, and then I spent the evening with her helping her get everything configured the way she wants it.

You Da Man!!!

Thanks again

Gordon


----------



## jroxas17

Hey guys! I don't know if anyone has done this yet, but apparently doing an SBF while your phone is on "PC Mode" saves your apps and files...Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Goose306

jroxas17 said:


> Hey guys! I don't know if anyone has done this yet, but apparently doing an SBF while your phone is on "PC Mode" saves your apps and files...Just thought I'd mention that.


SBF always saves apps and files... SBF doesn't touch data. Bootloader ignores your USB settings anyways AFAIK. The issue is when you do an SBF most of the time you *have* to do a factory reset which wipes data due to system incompatibilities if you are running a custom ROM.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> SBF always saves apps and files... SBF doesn't touch data. Bootloader ignores your USB settings anyways AFAIK. The issue is when you do an SBF most of the time you *have* to do a factory reset which wipes data due to system incompatibilities if you are running a custom ROM.


Exactly, I actually tried that... Rooted 604, used OTA rootkeeper, then copied the su backup into /data maintaining UID and perms.. SBFed to 621, tried to run the su backup via adb, no go


----------



## Otty

New to the rooting of a Droid but the operation worked great. I followed all directions but I did mine from a burnt disk instead of USB. I also used the Image Burn software because when I just tried to copy the file to the disk to burn it said there was files not being transfered during the move.

Phone is now rooted and I have everything backed up with Titanium Pro and ready to try some custom roms....

Phone was a non rooted Droid x with 621 update. Thanks for all your work guys.....


----------



## jim97426

Hey everyone. New to all this and made the mistake of accepting the .621 OTA update. LONG story short is that I have my root back and am running the .604 Milestone that I installed using the 1KDS Live disk. Worked great, thanks!

I was considering staying with 604 but can't get my WIFI tether to work. Any ideas? No matter what program I use I can connect to my laptop but no internet. Then the phone loses 3g and needs to be rebooted to get 3g back.

Any ideas? Thanks

Please keep in mind I'm new to this but learning out of necessity!


----------



## ShawnDx

Could not get back into bed with Moto and Verizon and since the company pays for the phone I got me a Galaxy Nexus. It's pretty nice I never was a big fan of Samsung so now my X is only a WiFi device/ I do appreciate everyone's help getting it un-bricked. Hate to see what kind of updates they (Moto and VRZ) are conspiring on as we speak.

Fight the good fight they are OUR phones ROOT em if you want!


----------



## Agibby

So I made a linux boot image for SBFing on both a SD card and a USB drive. Tried it on multiple versions of linux and multiple SBF files (.596, .602, .604, .605). It's worked for me each time but when "uploading" CG 35 and CG 66 I basically had to sit there and hit enter at about every 2 or 3%. It would slowly show uploading at 0.1% increments but would stall after 2 or 3%. Hitting enter moved it along another 2 or 3%. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Maverick39

Agibby said:


> So I made a linux boot image for SBFing on both a SD card and a USB drive. Tried it on multiple versions of linux and multiple SBF files (.596, .602, .604, .605). It's worked for me each time but when "uploading" CG 35 and CG 66 I basically had to sit there and hit enter at about every 2 or 3%. It would slowly show uploading at 0.1% increments but would stall after 2 or 3%. Hitting enter moved it along another 2 or 3%. Anyone else experience this?


It was slow but never stalled out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## klassie1

I have read elsewhere that the radio update with .621 also re-locks the radio for those that use it with other carriers eg: Changing NV item 8035 no longer allows you to change ppp settings and have them stick. I am not personally going to test it, but I have read where others have had this problem so if you are using a different carrier other than VZW be aware that it may be possible that you data settings will no longer survive reboot.


----------



## skreelink

klassie1 said:


> I have read elsewhere that the radio update with .621 also re-locks the radio for those that use it with other carriers eg: Changing NV item 8035 no longer allows you to change ppp settings and have them stick. I am not personally going to test it, but I have read where others have had this problem so if you are using a different carrier other than VZW be aware that it may be possible that you data settings will no longer survive reboot.


Nope, still works for me on Cricket on every reboot. ;p


----------



## Otty

Goose,
After my update and rooted phone the only problem I am seeing is it will not let me send a MMS or picture. I use Handcent SMS app but the original one wont' let me send either.

You have any thought as to what may be wrong....?

I still have not flashed any ROMS yet as I wanted to make sure every thing worked ok.


----------



## W8WCA

I was running stock os (* see below) on my Droid X - then got the .621 update.
I then used 1KDS has released a Live Disc - to put the Milestone X on it and root it.

When I try o install a CM7 nightly or RC - it will not install it (Installing from CWM)

I did modify the check_kernel file to match the existing kernel - but it will still not install.

It only says Installation aborted

Any ideas?

(Or is it that I cannot install a (shadow) CM7 on this now?

* Note - I ran the stock Mot as it seemed to "do" WiFi better than the old CM7 nightly 154 did - and I use it for a WiFi phone with no cell service


----------



## Goose306

Otty said:


> I was running stock os (* see below) on my Droid X - then got the .621 update.
> I then used 1KDS has released a Live Disc - to put the Milestone X on it and root it.
> 
> When I try o install a CM7 nightly or RC - it will not install it (Installing from CWM)
> 
> I did modify the check_kernel file to match the existing kernel - but it will still not install.
> 
> It only says Installation aborted
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> (Or is it that I cannot install a (shadow) CM7 on this now?
> 
> * Note - I ran the stock Mot as it seemed to "do" WiFi better than the old CM7 nightly 154 did - and I use it for a WiFi phone with no cell service


CM7 should work fine. If you are trying to flash one of the officials they are based on the Froyo kernel and don't work. You need to use one of the unofficials (either Pooka's or YACK) please see the development section here to get one of those (Pooka's builds are in the Cyanogenmod section... the massive stickied topic "Updated Info on RevNumber's...." YACK is labeled as YACK in the general development forum.


----------



## Otty

Goose306 said:


> If you flash another ROM it'll work fine.


Any certain one you recommend...? Kind of new to this but reading and learning...


----------



## Goose306

Otty said:


> Any certain one you recommend...? Kind of new to this but reading and learning...


If you want blur-based flash one of the patched ROMs I made:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/

Make sure you read to bottom of OP as you have to set IP as static to work on .604, otherwise all is well.

Otherwise any 2nd-init ROM works as designed (the same as it does for everyone else who isn't on our update)

2nd-init ROMs are MIUI, CM7, CM9, Gummy, OMFGB, SSX. (MIUI, CM7, CM9 are still seeing active development at this point so I'd recommend them)

If you want a stable experience on 2nd-init I'd recommend either Wizard's DefX MIUI, or Pooka's CM7 or YACK (which is CM7) all of those can be found in the Development section here (all are in the main thread area, except for Pooka's CM7, that's in the Cyanogenmod subforum). Relevant install instructions are located in the OP of their respective threads.

CM9/Gummy/MIUIv4 are all ICS based. I find them to overall run really well (especially Gummy, I've been using that as a daily driver for a couple weeks now and am very satisfied with it) but not everything works as designed/needed. They are still *beta* (camera flash doesn't work for most of them, camcorder's b0rked, bluetooth doesn't work, etc.) for me I mostly use my phone for texting and browsing and a bit of light package hacking and signing







so its not a big deal. But when I go downtown or somewhere I'm usually nandroiding back to Wiz's MIUI or YACK or something so I just know everything works (don't have to try fooling with the camera or something... when I want it to just *work*)


----------



## mopartonyg

Goose306 said:


> If you want blur-based flash one of the patched ROMs I made:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> Make sure you read to bottom of OP as you have to set IP as static to work on .604, otherwise all is well.
> 
> Otherwise any 2nd-init ROM works as designed (the same as it does for everyone else who isn't on our update)
> 
> 2nd-init ROMs are MIUI, CM7, CM9, Gummy, OMFGB, SSX. (MIUI, CM7, CM9 are still seeing active development at this point so I'd recommend them)
> 
> If you want a stable experience on 2nd-init I'd recommend either Wizard's DefX MIUI, or Pooka's CM7 or YACK (which is CM7) all of those can be found in the Development section here (all are in the main thread area, except for Pooka's CM7, that's in the Cyanogenmod subforum). Relevant install instructions are located in the OP of their respective threads.
> 
> CM9/Gummy/MIUIv4 are all ICS based. I find them to overall run really well (especially Gummy, I've been using that as a daily driver for a couple weeks now and am very satisfied with it) but not everything works as designed/needed. They are still *beta* (camera flash doesn't work for most of them, camcorder's b0rked, bluetooth doesn't work, etc.) for me I mostly use my phone for texting and browsing and a bit of light package hacking and signing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its not a big deal. But when I go downtown or somewhere I'm usually nandroiding back to Wiz's MIUI or YACK or something so I just know everything works (don't have to try fooling with the camera or something... when I want it to just *work*)


Hey Goose i saw somewhere in my many travels through the enormous mountain of droid x info in rootzwiki someone posted a rooted 621 nandroid. would u or anyone else have any idea where that mite be located? Thanks to all for the great work


----------



## skreelink

mopartonyg said:


> Hey Goose i saw somewhere in my many travels through the enormous mountain of droid x info in rootzwiki someone posted a rooted 621 nandroid. would u or anyone else have any idea where that mite be located? Thanks to all for the great work


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/#entry573305

With instructions.








Keep in mind the wifi bug, you will have to use a static IP.


----------



## mopartonyg

skreelink said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...04/#entry573305
> 
> With instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the wifi bug, you will have to use a static IP.


THANKS Skree new i saw it somewhere. thanks also for the hard work u and goose and anyone else are doing on this 621 front.


----------



## owensct

Hi Goose,

I wanted to touch base with you, and the other readers of this thread on something. After getting my wife's phone re-rooted and on Milestone X, (thanks to you) this whole issue with the 4.5.621 issue got me curious and I decided to do some testing on my phone and hopefully provide some help to any that might be trying to root 4.5.621.

So I took the 4.5.621 OTA, (dumb I know, but I am up for my new every two) and noticed some interesting things and wanted to get your thoughts and see if there is anything unusual about what I am experiencing.

Before I took the update I was rooted and had ROM Manager Premium, Busybox, Superuser and Titanium Backup Pro, Droid X and Droid 2 bootstrapper and terminal installed on my X.

After taking the update, as expected I lost root, but I noticed the following things:

1. Right after taking the OTA, I went into terminal and entered su and it worked, after I rebooted, I tried it again and it didn't work.
2. If I try to go into any of the apps that require root access I get a variation of the error that it can't get root privileges, but with Titanium back for example if I tell it to refresh the app list it tells me it's been granted superuser permissions.
3. If I go into Droid 2 Bootstrapper and click on Bootstrap recovery it returns with success, same thing for Droid X Bootstrapper.
4. If I go into ROM Manager and tell it to boot into recovery it says that it has been granted superuser permission, but never does anything, same thing for Droid 2 and Droid X Bootstrapper.
5. If I open superuser it shows that the Bootstapper, Titanium backup and ROM Manager were all granted superusers permissions successfully, after I took the OTA update.

6. If I power down and power back up, it boots into ClockworkMod Recovery v2.5.0.6. From there I have access to all the Clockwork menu items. The only thing I have tried at this point is to do a backup which it said was successful and a backup shows up on the SD card

After booting back up from CMW my phone acts really slow and laggy and will hang a lot, I have to pull the battery and reboot it 3-4 times before it runs stable again. If it was a PC, I say it had a virus.

So is this what everyone else is seeing in a similar situation or do I have something weird going on? And is there anything you would like me to try while I have it in this state?

Cheers,

Gordon


----------



## owensct

owensct said:


> Hi Goose,
> 
> I wanted to touch base with you, and the other readers of this thread on something. After getting my wife's phone re-rooted and on Milestone X, (thanks to you) this whole issue with the 4.5.621 issue got me curious and I decided to do some testing on my phone and hopefully provide some help to any that might be trying to root 4.5.621.
> 
> So I took the 4.5.621 OTA, (dumb I know, but I am up for my new every two) and noticed some interesting things and wanted to get your thoughts and see if there is anything unusual about what I am experiencing.
> 
> Before I took the update I was rooted and had ROM Manager Premium, Busybox, Superuser and Titanium Backup Pro, Droid X and Droid 2 bootstrapper and terminal installed on my X.
> 
> After taking the update, as expected I lost root, but I noticed the following things:
> 
> 1. Right after taking the OTA, I went into terminal and entered su and it worked, after I rebooted, I tried it again and it didn't work.
> 2. If I try to go into any of the apps that require root access I get a variation of the error that it can't get root privileges, but with Titanium back for example if I tell it to refresh the app list it tells me it's been granted superuser permissions.
> 3. If I go into Droid 2 Bootstrapper and click on Bootstrap recovery it returns with success, same thing for Droid X Bootstrapper.
> 4. If I go into ROM Manager and tell it to boot into recovery it says that it has been granted superuser permission, but never does anything, same thing for Droid 2 and Droid X Bootstrapper.
> 5. If I open superuser it shows that the Bootstapper, Titanium backup and ROM Manager were all granted superusers permissions successfully, after I took the OTA update.
> 
> 6. If I power down and power back up, it boots into ClockworkMod Recovery v2.5.0.6. From there I have access to all the Clockwork menu items. The only thing I have tried at this point is to do a backup which it said was successful and a backup shows up on the SD card
> 
> After booting back up from CMW my phone acts really slow and laggy and will hang a lot, I have to pull the battery and reboot it 3-4 times before it runs stable again. If it was a PC, I say it had a virus.
> 
> So is this what everyone else is seeing in a similar situation or do I have something weird going on? And is there anything you would like me to try while I have it in this state?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gordon


Hey Goose,

Not sure if your following this thread still, but I've been playing around with my DX after the .621 update and I just did a restore to a previous CWM backup that I made and it appears to have taken.

When I go into setting-->About Phone it shows the following:

System version: 4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Model: DROIDX
Android version: 2.3.3
Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Kernel version: 2.6.32-g1282400 [email protected] #1
Build number: 4.5.1_57_DX5-35
ERI version: 5
PRL version: 52644

My root required apps all shows that they are getting root access again, ie Busybox Installer, Titanium Backup, Droid X bootstrapper, Droid 2 bootstrapper, Root explorer, etc.

I downloaded the terminal emulator from the market, ran it and typed su <enter> and it can up and asked for superuser permission, which I granted and I got the # on the emulator screen.

So in a nut shell, I took the .621 OTA on purpose, still had CWM recovery showing up when I rebooted the phone and I was able to restore back to a pre-.621 nandroid I did and as far as I can tell I have root again. Also, if I go into system updates it tell me there that the .621 update is avaialble and wants to download it.

I'm not a nuts and bolts Android tech like most if the folks on this forum, but I figured I'd post my findings in the event anyone is interested in taking this to the next level to try and figure out how I managed to get root back after taking the .621 update.

Gordon


----------



## Sandman007

So you're saying you were on 621 acne you restored a nandroid to 602 or 605 and it worked!! Wtf!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mopartonyg

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> So you're saying you were on 621 acne you restored a nandroid to 602 or 605 and it worked!! Wtf!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


hey DH i also sbf to 602 with vodoo root keeper took the 605 ota restored root with vodoo then took the 621 ota. kept root with vodoo and restored a 605 nandroid i had. the only problem i have is the wifi fix in the op. otherwise all else worhs great. also have miui dfx, gummy and pookas cm7 all working good. always keeping the 15p radio.


----------



## micc117

ok so i keep trying this and when it starts running at the beginning, it countes up 1, 2, 3 with code after each number I posted on here before and they said it was a bad download????

so i redownloaded it and i keep getting segmentation fault????? after the 12 number appears.... i have googled and searched everywhere n cant find a solution...

I installed ubuntu directly to my computer and i hit esc and boot into it from there, I downloaded everything and it doesnt work???? please help!!!!!


----------



## noobz2men

Sup all, I am on a Bionic now but thought I would turn my DX into a p.m.p. for my girlfriend. I went from ota 621 to the milestoneX 604 rooted with the linux boot cd etc.. all went smooth. I have flashed Apex and Shuji and have not been able to get this wifi workaround going at all. I just did all this in the morning and havent browsed the threads thoroughly yet so I am hoping someone can tell me...

1) Anyone have a more fleshed out explanation for wifi fix/suggestions?
2) What are my options now? I saw something about downloading a system nandroid to flash for rooted 621?
3) If I cant get the wifi fix going, can I SBF back to 621? 

Ideally I would like a debloated battery friendly aosp ROM for the sake of simplicity for her and optimal performance. Without wi-fi though Ill tolerate stock. So in summary are there any further wifi suggestions, should I try and opt for rooted 621? or can I just go back to stock with an sbf? Going to work now will check back after. Thanks for any help.

EDIT: just went back to stock 604 rooted nandroid with working wifi. Still interested in suggestions


----------



## cpcaruso

Goose, this fix was money! I thought I was bricked after getting the 0.621 OTA update and trying to roll-back without realizing it can't be done. Thanks so much!


----------



## skreelink

micc117 said:


> ok so i keep trying this and when it starts running at the beginning, it countes up 1, 2, 3 with code after each number I posted on here before and they said it was a bad download????
> 
> so i redownloaded it and i keep getting segmentation fault????? after the 12 number appears.... i have googled and searched everywhere n cant find a solution...
> 
> I installed ubuntu directly to my computer and i hit esc and boot into it from there, I downloaded everything and it doesnt work???? please help!!!!!


Try using the automated CD made by 1KDS, it's the prefered method.









Find it here; http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## micc117

skreelink said:


> Try using the automated CD made by 1KDS, it's the prefered method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find it here; http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


I tried that , I couldn't burn the cd right or something...

question tho, when you sbf to milestone x does the wifi work correctly? I think I read somewhere the wifi,doesn't work


----------



## skreelink

micc117 said:


> I tried that , I couldn't burn the cd right or something...
> 
> question tho, when you sbf to milestone x does the wifi work correctly? I think I read somewhere the wifi,doesn't work


DHCP (automatic configuration) doesn't seem to work, you have to set IP, Subnet, Gateway, and DNS manually according to your network on Blue based roms/Stock roms (604 stock, 621 stock, Liberty, etc). Although everything works as it should in 2nd-init roms, such as CM7, MIUI, Gummy, etc.


----------



## micc117

ok this is my dilemma, my droid x I flashed to cricket, will doing this mess up my flash?


----------



## skreelink

micc117 said:


> ok this is my dilemma, my droid x I flashed to cricket, will doing this mess up my flash?


Nope. Mine is flashed to cricket as well.







You will have to redo the un2l if you use the 45 plan, and reset your apn though.


----------



## Liquidretro

Goose306 said:


> If you want blur-based flash one of the patched ROMs I made:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> Make sure you read to bottom of OP as you have to set IP as static to work on .604, otherwise all is well.
> 
> Otherwise any 2nd-init ROM works as designed (the same as it does for everyone else who isn't on our update)
> 
> 2nd-init ROMs are MIUI, CM7, CM9, Gummy, OMFGB, SSX. (MIUI, CM7, CM9 are still seeing active development at this point so I'd recommend them)
> 
> If you want a stable experience on 2nd-init I'd recommend either Wizard's DefX MIUI, or Pooka's CM7 or YACK (which is CM7) all of those can be found in the Development section here (all are in the main thread area, except for Pooka's CM7, that's in the Cyanogenmod subforum). Relevant install instructions are located in the OP of their respective threads.
> 
> CM9/Gummy/MIUIv4 are all ICS based. I find them to overall run really well (especially Gummy, I've been using that as a daily driver for a couple weeks now and am very satisfied with it) but not everything works as designed/needed. They are still *beta* (camera flash doesn't work for most of them, camcorder's b0rked, bluetooth doesn't work, etc.) for me I mostly use my phone for texting and browsing and a bit of light package hacking and signing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its not a big deal. But when I go downtown or somewhere I'm usually nandroiding back to Wiz's MIUI or YACK or something so I just know everything works (don't have to try fooling with the camera or something... when I want it to just *work*)


Thanks for this. I am on Vortex right now b/c of the battery life and have had it a few months. Seems seem to be getting buggy as time goes on so I am thinking of making a change. I have typically stayed away from the 2nd int roms because of battery life issues. Is that fixed now? I do want a working camera, is there any of them you recommend running?

My boss has a stock DX, and took the OTA update to .621. Ever sense he has complained about poor battery life. About the same time I turned on his wifi and joined it to his home network. He is a moderate use, lots of email pushed with exchange. Last battery stats showed, nearly 19 hr off charge, (was overnight period), about 3.5hrs screen brightness at automatic brightness. To me all of this seems pretty typical. What would you guys say? Anything to try to improve life or see what is taking up the power? New battery maybe? The battery is only about 16 months old and does not even get charged every day. Not sure this would help.


----------



## skreelink

Liquidretro said:


> Thanks for this. I am on Vortex right now b/c of the battery life and have had it a few months. Seems seem to be getting buggy as time goes on so I am thinking of making a change. I have typically stayed away from the 2nd int roms because of battery life issues. Is that fixed now? I do want a working camera, is there any of them you recommend running?
> 
> My boss has a stock DX, and took the OTA update to .621. Ever sense he has complained about poor battery life. About the same time I turned on his wifi and joined it to his home network. He is a moderate use, lots of email pushed with exchange. Last battery stats showed, nearly 19 hr off charge, (was overnight period), about 3.5hrs screen brightness at automatic brightness. To me all of this seems pretty typical. What would you guys say? Anything to try to improve life or see what is taking up the power? New battery maybe? The battery is only about 16 months old and does not even get charged every day. Not sure this would help.


ROMs right now (except ICS ones) are all pretty much 100% functioning, camera included.







I personally use Pooka's CM7 build (used to be Rev's) and I get pretty nice battery life, even with it trying to get better service (cricket towers suck). It's always been stable and whatnot for me, even the FM Radio works.

Unless your boss is willing to root/rom, he's stuck with 621 since you cannot SBF. Although, for battery life, I would say root, install recovery, then restore the rooted 621 or 605 system nandroid, and debloat it. OR you could try giving him Liberty, it's blur based not 2nd-init and slimmed. It's damn fast and should have nice battery life.

Though keep in mind, after rooting and using any blur-based rom (stock/liberty/etc) you will have to use a static IP because of the dhcp bug in blur on 604 kernel. Remember also to flash one of Goose's 604 patched roms here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/ or follow the instructions to modify it yourself.


----------



## Liquidretro

skreelink said:


> ROMs right now (except ICS ones) are all pretty much 100% functioning, camera included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally use Pooka's CM7 build (used to be Rev's) and I get pretty nice battery life, even with it trying to get better service (cricket towers suck). It's always been stable and whatnot for me, even the FM Radio works.
> 
> Unless your boss is willing to root/rom, he's stuck with 621 since you cannot SBF. Although, for battery life, I would say root, install recovery, then restore the rooted 621 or 605 system nandroid, and debloat it. OR you could try giving him Liberty, it's blur based not 2nd-init and slimmed. It's damn fast and should have nice battery life.
> 
> Though keep in mind, after rooting and using any blur-based rom (stock/liberty/etc) you will have to use a static IP because of the dhcp bug in blur on 604 kernel. Remember also to flash one of Goose's 604 patched roms here: http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/ or follow the instructions to modify it yourself.


Thanks for the info and link. So would you say .621 is known for having worse battery life?


----------



## newmanx4

I can't speak for anyone else, but after I took the OTA update to .621 my battery life improved greatly over .605. I've been running Pooka's CM7 for the last few weeks and have had very good battery life with it.


----------



## Goose306

Liquidretro said:


> Thanks for the info and link. So would you say .621 is known for having worse battery life?


If you want good battery life on 2nd-init I'd recommend giving YACK a try or MIUI (DefX, not v4 - nothing wrong with v4 but its ICS so not everything works fully)

Battery life to me sounds pretty typical, assuming he hasn't done much to manage it (i.e. clocking, govs, syncs, etc). When i was running YACK I could get 10 hours or so with only 10/11% battery loss with moderate usage and WIFI on at home. I don't get too many emails besides some moderate work and college related ones, however, and I have all my syncs, clocking, etc. buttoned down pretty tight. But that's pretty fantastic, and even if that translated to 20-25% battery loss for your boss that could still push around 30+ hours. I also have a BH6X battery. Its only about a millimeter thicker and gets me about another half as much battery life in my experience.

YACK I have found to be the easiest for me to button down and get battery life such as that. When I was on DefX I could pull it pretty similar but it generally just took a bit more work, whether it be syncs or tracking down wakelocks or what have you. For comparison, when on ICS ROMs I usually pull 24+ hours, some significantly better (Gummy seemed to be the best, I was pulling 48+ on that, I'm on AOKP now and battery life seems to be not as good, around 24-28 hours, but the customization is well worth it considering I can be near a charger every 24 hours or less) I tended to get the worst battery life on CM9 (for ICS that is).

And I'm on .621/.604 rooted. I don't notice any significant battery differences from the .602/.605 kernel at all. The .15p radio does seems to pull stronger than the old .13p, but thats really the only significant difference I have noticed.


----------



## bobd2754

I just put Apex 2 RC 4 from Goose on (great stuff, beer money will be forth coming). I can't seem to get the GO launcher power widget to turn the data on or off. I'm gonna run it for a while cause I seem to remember this happened before and it somehow got fixed. Any way, I would like to try Gummy, I know I need to wipe everything on install. but can't remember if I had to do that to switch back to apex if I need /wanted to. Also on the OP for gummy it says adb reboot recovery, I'm not familiar with that. Could I get a quick how-to? Thanks


----------



## tbout

What's the best way to prevent .605 from updating to .621 using Rom Toolbox's File Explorer or whatever the name is? I'm asking because I never saw a R/W option in there like Root Explorer. Should I freeze a certain apk or two or just do the same as the video says in the OP?


----------



## Goose306

tbout said:


> What's the best way to prevent .605 from updating to .621 using Rom Toolbox's File Explorer or whatever the name is? I'm asking because I never saw a R/W option in there like Root Explorer. Should I freeze a certain apk or two or just do the same as the video says in the OP?


If you can freeze the apk its the same thing. The video I actually made for my mom as she doesn't have TiBu (paid at least) but I had loaded her up Root Explorer. When you freeze something in TiBu it changes the extension to .bak, so its the same exact thing. Just find the same apk as was in the video and freeze.

This is only really necessary if your staying on stock rooted. If you are flashing to a different ROM and are just on stock post-SBF or what have you, you have time to get to the other ROM which doesn't have the updater anyways. (It prompts you to download and install) or if its post-SBF you can also just wait until you are on the other ROM to activate.


----------



## tbout

Goose306 said:


> If you can freeze the apk its the same thing. The video I actually made for my mom as she doesn't have TiBu (paid at least) but I had loaded her up Root Explorer. When you freeze something in TiBu it changes the extension to .bak, so its the same exact thing. Just find the same apk as was in the video and freeze.
> 
> This is only really necessary if your staying on stock rooted. If you are flashing to a different ROM and are just on stock post-SBF or what have you, you have time to get to the other ROM which doesn't have the updater anyways. (It prompts you to download and install) or if its post-SBF you can also just wait until you are on the other ROM to activate.


Thanks Goose, I was planning to stay on Stock .605 rooted for a few days and I didn't wanna make a mistake and update to .621. I usually use Rom Toolbox/Root Browser for that, but just realized that the latest update took away the ability to freeze apps in the free version. I went ahead and installed Root Explorer and just followed your video, It worked fine, thanks


----------



## jaydee

Hi all,

Bit of a novice here with several questions so apologies in advance.

My DX is rooted on *605. The 621 downloaded but I postponed the install, and using FileExpert, changed the "BlurUpdater_VZW.apk" to "BlurUpdater_VZW.bak" to indefinately postpone the install. (OT: Is it necesarry to delete the *.odex file as well? And perform that cache wiping thing as recommended in the video in the 1st post?)

Now, I would like the bug fixes of 621 and the improved radio (BTW: My phone is on the VZ MNVO, PP) and have read that by using an app called "VooDoo OTA Rootkeeper" I will retain root so that I can simply allow the downloaded OTA to install. Is that accurate? What are disadvantages/What would I loose if I do this? Would I not be able to install custom ROMs if I did this?

I want to be able to try the custom ROMs available, but still have the latest bug fixes for the phone. Full wireless funtionality is critical as well.

Also, I don't want to loose my contacts, custom settings, installed apps etc. Is that a pre-requisite here?

Is there a better way to achieve all this?

thanks for any pointers.


----------



## Goose306

Let's break it down:



jaydee said:


> Also, I don't want to loose my contacts, custom settings, installed apps etc. Is that a pre-requisite here?
> 
> Is there a better way to achieve all this?


Contacts you shouldn't lose if you have your info synced to Google. This stuff is pretty much standard ROM flashing procedures. Let Google sync your contacts (or if your paranoid or what have you export a vCard to your SD first). Your settings, installed apps, all that sort of good stuff is going to dissapear when you flash a ROM. Yes, that's a pre-requisite. Think of it like putting a new OS on your computer, you can't replace the OS and keep all your installed apps and data still running (you can usually upgrade and do that, and you can usually do that with ROMs too)

Now, anything on your SDCard is safe though. It would be uninstalled, but easily reinstallable. Most people I think usually do two things if flashing custom ROMs a lot, I know I do. The first is to get Titanium Backup, and pay for it too. It will make getting your apps back much, much faster and painless. Just go in, hit menu on apps list, choose Batch, then Backup all User Apps (system apps can't be backed up/restored across ROMs unless you like to SBF). When you get on your new ROM just make sure your set to sync Google for contacts and then go to Play Store, re-download Titanium, then go back to apps list -> Batch -> Restore all Missing User Apps. Generally it is safe to restore user apps + data (saved games, etc.) but it *may* cause issues, so I'm not responsible if it does. That being said, I've flashed probably at least 100+ ROMs on my DX since when I had it (some the same of course, but reflashing, etc.) and only once did I have an issue, and in that case I had to clear data on the app after it installed and then I was fine, and it was going from GB to ICS, and was an alarm clock app which ties in to some system functions. So there ya go 

The second is to make a nandroid in Clockwork before you go flashing. That way you have a stable image to go back to lest you brick it on your adventures. All custom ROM installs will require data wipes when going between them, which effectively means you are deleting the user partition, so thats why Titanium Backup and contact sync is necessary. Generally this means you will get your contacts always and your user apps always, if restoring text messages and that sort are important to you there are apps for that, I've never bothered with that sort of stuff though.

Finally, there realistically isn't a better way to achieve this. Just keep in mind what I said. Your .621 rooted system is not going to last forever, and eventually you will just be keeping the newer radio without the new kernel. Blur-based ROMs are a bit wonky, but nothing major. When i went to .621 I used RSD Lite to flash the .621 image and then used a Linux sbf_flash to go to the .604 image so I could root and ROM. You are in the unique situation of being able to do root on .621, but eventually you'll be on root on .604 like the rest of us.

Also, make sure you read and understand the entire OP. It details everything that is needed to know about .621, the root method, SBFs, etc.

*Lastly, of course keep in mind by doing this there is NO GOING BACK. ONCE ON .621 YOU WILL ALWAYS BE ON .621/.604 ROOTED. There is NO WAY to revert to .602/.605.*


----------



## jaydee

Thanks for the very detailed responses. Some follow-ups if I may.


Goose306 said:


> Also, make sure you read and understand the entire OP. It details everything that is needed to know about .621, the root method, SBFs, etc.


definately. working on lots of reading and learning. Gotta get my arms around what sbf's are, and all that terminology, etc.

Finally, are there any advantages of my current 605, over the Milestone X 604? IOW, if you were in my place, would you stay put at the official DX 605? Or would you use RootKeeper and let the official OTA update to 621 complete? (Or something else?) And why?

Thanks so much for all the detailed info and clarifying this whole thing.
Much appreciated

Jae


----------



## Goose306

jaydee said:


> Thanks so much for all the detailed info and clarifying this whole thing.
> Much appreciated
> 
> Jae


You're welcome


----------



## jaydee

Goose, Thanks again for taking the time- you're definately an asset to this board.



Goose306 said:


> As far as the part about not getting .621 back, you are more or less correct. *There is a system nandroid of a rooted .621 system that you can restore yourself and get back to stock .621, but there is little to no advantage to it.* Essentially, what will happen eventually is you will be on the .604 kernel. There is two parts to this update most people are concerned about - the 15p radio, and the .621 kernel. The 15p radio DOES seem to get better reception. The .621 kernel is what fixed that issue that everyone would always complain about their phone waking itself up while charging and powered off. *Once you go to the .604 kernel, there will be no way to get back to a rooted .621 kernel.* You can SBF to a stock .621 build and get the kernel, but once there there is no way to get root. (Essentially, stock .621 - no root. stock .604 - root. There is no way to upgrade from stock .604 to stock .621 (at least as far as recovering the kernel)


In any event, as I can forsee no reason to have to/want to go back to froyo (can you? seems most all the ROMs work on 621/604), I believe this is the proc I should follow:
0) Grab RomManager (CWM) and TitaniumBackup from the market and make backup (earlier post)
1) run the voodoo rootkeeper
2) revert the blurupdater_vzw.bak to the apk
3) Take the OTA update to 621
4) run rootkeeper to get back root
4a) Make a nandroid of my rooted stock 621 with CWM?
5) Start learning/flashing some ROMs/have fun

Eventually when something bricks, follow the proc to sbf to Milestone 604 and re-root and continue having fun.
At _that point_, I'll still have the latest radio, but my phone will be on a earlier, kernel, and (perhaps) have some earlier versions of system files loosing some fixes and/or updated functionality, (perhaps) never to regain them..

Sound about right?


----------



## Goose306

jaydee said:


> In any event, as I can forsee no reason to have to/want to go back to froyo (can you? seems most all the ROMs work on 621/604), I believe this is the proc I should follow:
> 0) Grab RomManager (CWM) and TitaniumBackup from the market and make backup (earlier post)
> 1) run the voodoo rootkeeper
> 2) revert the blurupdater_vzw.bak to the apk
> 3) Take the OTA update to 621
> 4) run rootkeeper to get back root
> 4a) Make a nandroid of my rooted stock 621 with CWM?
> 5) Start learning/flashing some ROMs/have fun
> 
> Eventually when something bricks, follow the proc to sbf to Milestone 604 and re-root and continue having fun.
> At _that point_, I'll still have the latest radio, but my phone will be on a earlier, kernel, and (perhaps) have some earlier versions of system files loosing some fixes and/or updated functionality, (perhaps) never to regain them..
> 
> Sound about right?


You got it. The only reason most anyone would go back to Froyo is the official CM7 is on Froyo. However the unofficial builds are much better and based on GB (and will work fine on the .621/.604 root FYI - 2nd-init ROM). I sorta kinda liked having bragging rights I could go back to The Gift, but realistically I would have never used it...

As far as your last point, .604 is actually a newer Android system version than .621. Confuse much? lol. The .6xx numbering scheme means more or less nothing to the actual Android system version. However, the incompatibilities come from the fact its an nTelos Milestone X SBF and not a Verizon Droid X SBF. The hardware itself is the same (that's why its compatible - a Milestone X is a generic Droid X) but when on Blur it acts wonky because the kernel on the Droid X is built specifically for Verizon/that version of Blur, so Blur runs weird. 2nd-init, since it rebuilds the system from the ground-up, doesn't have those issues exactly because it does matter about what the version of Blur is or whatever... the only thing we are leaving when we run a 2nd-init ROM is the ramdisk portions of the kernel, which is more or less just hardware interfaces, and as I said the Milestone X is pretty much the same as the Droid X, hardware-wise.

So, basically that lost functionality you mention is more or less just if you want to stay on blur after going to .604. Most all of the current active development (with the exception of Slothly's Vortex Reloaded) is 2nd-init, which you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## jaydee

So this,


> As far as the part about not getting .621 back, you are more or less correct. *There is a system nandroid of a rooted .621 system that you can restore yourself and get back to stock .621, but there is little to no advantage to it.*


, from two posts above, was a mistake.. There is no "root" 621 system that you can restore, just a stock, non-rooted .621.. yeah?

Other than that, you've set me upon the correct path- just have to do some "sticky" reading here regarding terminology (sbf, etc), backing up things properly, and trying to absorb the different phone/android system layers. Then I'll let the OTA upgrade me to 621- along with my one shot to keep offficial 621 root while ROMing for as long as I can.


----------



## Goose306

jaydee said:


> So this, , from two posts above, was a mistake.. There is no "root" 621 system that you can restore, just a stock, non-rooted .621.. yeah?
> 
> Other than that, you've set me upon the correct path- just have to do some "sticky" reading here regarding terminology (sbf, etc), backing up things properly, and trying to absorb the different phone/android system layers. Then I'll let the OTA upgrade me to 621- along with my one shot to keep offficial 621 root while ROMing for as long as I can.


No you can restore a stock rooted .621 system it will just have the wrong kernel. Its over on the Blur-Based ROMs for .604 thread.


----------



## jaydee

and why/how is that diff from what i will have right after i run rootkeeper, take the ota, an rerun rootkeeper to get root back?


----------



## Goose306

jaydee said:


> and why/how is that diff from what i will have right after i run rootkeeper, take the ota, an rerun rootkeeper to get root back?


So the .621 OTA will include the new DX kernel, the one that stops your phone from going "DROOOIID" in the middle of the night if you have it charging and turned off (it used to prior turn itself on pretty regularly). The .604 kernel... will still do that. I'm sure there are some other tweaks in there too, but that's the main one. Oh, and the Milestone X kernel doesn't speak to the camera on .621 - so if you were on .604 and restored the .621 nandroid you can't use your camera (AFAIK that is the only ROM that this occurs to)

That being said, there is some really interesting info that recently happened with the Defy/D2G when they got their "bricked" updates such as the DX .621 update. mhouse was nice enough to build a custom SBF for us, I'm going to give it a shot here in a minute. We *may* be able to revert back.


----------



## vtwinbmx

I was trying the USB method on my extra dx. I looked everywhere what is the password to use the sbf method?


----------



## jaydee

I *think* I now follow you goose. Gonna get crackin with my plans then.

Thanks a million for your patience, I've been a PITA I know, but I'm grateful nonetheless.. Hopefully I'll be able to pay-it-back to someone else down the road.

Off to read the stickies, ttyl

Jae


----------



## Goose306

vtwinbmx said:


> I was trying the USB method on my extra dx. I looked everywhere what is the password to use the sbf method?


Haha what heads up seven up? There is no password. If you mean the sudo password its whatever password Ubuntu had you set up (your default password) if you didn't set one up maybe just leave it blank?


----------



## Goose306

jaydee said:


> I *think* I now follow you goose. Gonna get crackin with my plans then.
> 
> Thanks a million for your patience, I've been a PITA I know, but I'm grateful nonetheless.. Hopefully I'll be able to pay-it-back to someone else down the road.
> 
> Off to read the stickies, ttyl
> 
> Jae


No problem, just here to help.

I'd keep tabs on this OP over the next week or so. I tried mhouse's SBF and it broke a bunch of stuff. But some parts took (like I'm back on the .13p radio now). So, sometime in the near future we may be able to revert back and forth using a custom SBF file. This means that whole kernel thing I said about will be null and void. Granted, it still a bit of a PITA (you have to brick your phone and then flash a secondary SBF to save it) but it may be coming. If so, we'll be able to go back to .605, which means you could go to .605, rootkeeper, then update to .621 whenever you wanted.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Goose306 said:


> Haha what heads up seven up? There is no password. If you mean the sudo password its whatever password Ubuntu had you set up (your default password) if you didn't set one up maybe just leave it blank?


I'll try leaving it blank. If that doesn't work I'll have to redownload and see where password needs imputed pita .621 update


----------



## Goose306

vtwinbmx said:


> I'll try leaving it blank. If that doesn't work I'll have to redownload and see where password needs imputed pita .621 update


You can always use unetbootin and use the 1KDS iso instead of doing it manually on a USB in linux. His is pre-compiled to JUST flash that SBF and root it. Super easy.


----------



## newmanx4

I've hit a snafu. Was messing around earlier and got myself stuck at the boot logo. I have now run the 1KDS iso twice. I've got the Milestone boot logo, but it will not boot. What now?


----------



## skreelink

newmanx4 said:


> I've hit a snafu. Was messing around earlier and got myself stuck at the boot logo. I have now run the 1KDS iso twice. I've got the Milestone boot logo, but it will not boot. What now?


Power off the device, pull battery, reinsert, then hold home as you turn it on and factory reset.


----------



## newmanx4

I finally got it back last night. First two SBF's it wouldn't let me boot into stock recovery. Third time was a charm though.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Goose306 said:


> So the .621 OTA will include the new DX kernel, the one that stops your phone from going "DROOOIID" in the middle of the night if you have it charging and turned off (it used to prior turn itself on pretty regularly). The .604 kernel... will still do that. I'm sure there are some other tweaks in there too, but that's the main one. Oh, and the Milestone X kernel doesn't speak to the camera on .621 - so if you were on .604 and restored the .621 nandroid you can't use your camera (AFAIK that is the only ROM that this occurs to)
> 
> That being said, there is some really interesting info that recently happened with the Defy/D2G when they got their "bricked" updates such as the DX .621 update. mhouse was nice enough to build a custom SBF for us, I'm going to give it a shot here in a minute. We *may* be able to revert back.


Any luck using this method?


----------



## krweby

Has anyone tryed this to root 621. it was posted the other day. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1606353


----------



## skreelink

I was in the middle of playing with my D2 after SBFing to Froyo about to take the OTA to test OTA Rootkeeper, then happened to have looked up and saw a 621 update for the D2!







So I'm currently abandoning that plan and working on restoring my nandroid. Afterwards I'll test using this method on my DX.

EDIT: Seems the mediafire link to the required files has been taken down for violation.









EDIT2: Someone reuploaded the files so I will be testing this method.







First thing after waking up too, wish me luck that I don't break it entirely.

If it works, I will post a 'kit' to do it with instructions. (including a fresh rooted 604 CG37.smg for you people







)

Note: Bad idea; doing a dd with only 1GB free on a 16GB card... Runs through and gives you a pretty 0 Byte file before you realize the mistake. Let's try that again...

EDIT3: Major issue with the method; Most MicroSDs (including mine) is formatted in FAT32... which dd makes a copy of the ENTIRE system... which the ROM in the DX is 8GBs.. FAT32 can't handle a file over 4GBs, so this needs to be done on a different filesystem. Working it out now...

Going to try piping it through gzip, then move it off-phone to finish working on the CG37.smg

Gzipped file made was only 56MBs, much better. Moved it off and currently unzipping + dding into the proper format... turning a 56MB file into an 8GB one... wheee.

Checking into the structure of /data it seems 241MB is used, the instructions say to make the file 200M, hopefully making it 250 won't hurt the sbf_flash method. Unless I can figure out how to kill the dalvik cache out of the smg file, the dalvik is 54.2MBs itself.

EDIT4: Hm, it seems to read the CG37.smg fine, but when it sends erase, it says

RX(7): [02]ERR[1e][ab][03]
!! failed
>> rebooting


----------



## ky41083

Not sure if this has been posted anywhere but getting the .621 kernel back after you SBF to Milestone .604 is pretty easy. You can actually run .604 on the new kernel. The Droid X kernel does definitely seem to be better at multi-tasking (for blur and such).

Just make an update.zip that ONLY raw writes boot.img, taken from the corresponding .smg extracted from the .621 SBF (dunno which, on my phone right now) just like the TBH updates used to do, from Clockwork recovery.

ONLY tested boot.img today. Will prolly test writing the other images (like lbl, cdrom, etc.) tomorrow.

Also restored my last .605 Clockwork recovery backup and am now back on .605 rooted, with the radio and kernel from .621, coming from the Linux boot disc SBF'ed .604 Milestone X ROM.

Super awesome 

Edit: Follow-up

Ok, so curiosity got the best of me and I decided to drink more beer when I got home and see if this would work......









It did 

Here is an update.zip that will update all of the images from a fresh *Milestone X 4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS (1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso)* after you root it, install the D2 bootstrap, update Clockwork recovery with ROM Manager, and reboot recovery from D2 bootstrap.

*This will update ONLY:* boot.img, cdrom, cdt.bin, devtree, and recovery.img to the stock 4.5.621 versions. *The rest* of the images in the *Milestone X 4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS* are *exactly the same* as the images in the *Droid X 4.5.621 SBF*, so they *do not need to be updated* (with the exception of the radio baseband of course).

*If you want the new 15P radio*, don't have it yet for some strange reason, and are on 621/604, you *MUST SBF stock 4.5.621* with *windows RSD Lite* first *BEFORE* you Linux SBF *4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS* to get the new radio baseband as this is *not flashable* via *Clockwork* on *any non Froyo kernel*. If you are on *Droid X 4.5.605* or *earlier* firmware (and boot.img) you can *SBF back to 2.3.340*, *install* the *15P radio update.zip* I posted the other day, and *go directly* to using *Milestone X 4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS*.

What does all this really mean? Well, to sum it all up you will have a Droid X running:

*Rooted Milestone X 604 ROM* on the *Droid X 4.5.621 ([email protected] #1) kernel* with the *Droid X 4.5.621 MEM_MAP / CDT Table, CD-ROM Mount, Devtree,* *stock Recovery*, and *Clockwork recovery*.

And that means? Lol.

Now you can flash / restore any Droid X ROM / backup you want, BLUR based or not, from Clockwork, and it'll be on the latest and arguably better kernel, baseband, new stock recovery and CD-ROM mount. Also your *computer* will now see the phone as an *MB810* again when you hook it up via *USB*.

NOTE: *Before* flashing ROM's make *SURE* the *boot.img* flash is *REMOVED* from the *updater-script*, to be safe I would *remove* flashing of *ANY* images via the *write_raw_image* method with the *exception* of *system*, *data*, or *preinstall*, (which most ROM's don't use write_raw_image for those partitions anyhow) as we know already any downgrading of the kernel (boot.img) will *NOT* work. *** I *think* ROM's that *re-size* the *default partitions* _might_ be an exception? I would appreciate some feedback on this.

Interesting side note, *DHCP* via *WIFI* is still *broken* on my .605 restore? I noticed someone posted that this was due to the Milestone X kernel not supporting something. Obviously this is not the case unless Moto also made a similar change to the new Droid X kernel, which is entirely possible.

However, camera works and everything else as far as I can tell and .605 seems snappier to me on the new .621 kernel. Fun fun 

Now somebody go restore the nandroid of fresh rooted .621 on this setup and see if it boots ;-) My guess is you'll have a *rooted .621 system with ALL the goodies* you were missing before  WIFI DHCP should also work unless there is more to it than the new kernel / .621 system combo. I'm going to get some f'ing sleep. It's 5:00am and I have to work my day job tomorrow ;-)

Enjoy:

604-to-621-Images-Update.zip
MD5: *1D2EE9260E6C7510292B1AF5F7D6ACC1*

And you thought Wednesday's always sucked


----------



## skreelink

Well.... here I sit on stock rooted 621... with the 621 kernel... dhcp seems to work, along with everything else... Feels like it has been a long dangerous journey from some epic tale. Thanks ky41083 for helping me up the final part of Mount Doom to throw Motorola's evil regime into the fires. Thanks Goose for the long trip through the forests, and everyone else along they way. Now I can retire and just drop a custom rom on the DX, as I am sure it is tired of flashing.

Short summary;

1: Backup EVERYTHING
2: SBF 621 with RSDLite to ensure radio
3: SBF 604 with LINUX
4: Boot the phone normally
5: Enable non-market app install and usb development.
6: Root using zergrush
7: Install Droid 2 Bootstrap, run and bootstrap recovery.
8: Install Rom Manager, flash the latest Droid X CWM
9: Download ky14083's kernel fix zip.
10: Use Rom Manager to reboot into recovery
11: Flash the fix zip
12: Restore rooted 621 system nandroid
13: Factory reset.
14: Reboot.
15: Enjoy your phone again.

Remember to factory reset after the first sbf if you are coming from a 2nd-init rom like MIUI or CM. Stock and Blur based roms shouldnt need, but would help.

Any issues/questions, ask.

Thanks to Goose, Ky, Skelente, 1KDS, and all others who helped in this procedure.

Next is the return journey: Simplifying this process. Tired I am, rest I want, read back on this post later to hate my ramblings I will.


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted anywhere but getting the .621 kernel back after you SBF to Milestone .604 is pretty easy. You can actually run .604 on the new kernel. The Droid X kernel does definitely seem to be better at multi-tasking (for blur and such).
> 
> Just make an update.zip that ONLY raw writes boot.img, taken from the corresponding .smg extracted from the .621 SBF (dunno which, on my phone right now) just like the TBH updates used to do, from Clockwork recovery.
> 
> ONLY tested boot.img today. Will prolly test writing the other images (like lbl, cdrom, etc.) tomorrow.
> 
> Also restored my last .605 Clockwork recovery backup and am now back on .605 rooted, with the radio and kernel from .621, coming from the Linux boot disc SBF'ed .604 Milestone X ROM.
> 
> Super awesome
> 
> Edit: Follow-up
> 
> Ok, so curiosity got the best of me and I decided to drink more beer when I got home and see if this would work......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did
> 
> Here is an update.zip that will update all of the images from a fresh *Milestone X 4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS (1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso)* after you root it, install the D2 bootstrap, update Clockwork recovery with ROM Manager, and reboot recovery from D2 bootstrap.
> 
> *This will update ONLY:* boot.img, cdrom, cdt.bin, devtree, and recovery.img to the stock 4.5.621 versions. *The rest* of the images in the *Milestone X 4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS* are *exactly the same* as the images in the *Droid X 4.5.621 SBF*, so they *do not need to be updated* (with the exception of the radio baseband of course).
> 
> *If you want the new 15P radio*, don't have it yet for some strange reason, and are on 621/604, you *MUST SBF stock 4.5.621* with *windows RSD Lite* first *BEFORE* you Linux SBF *4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS* to get the new radio baseband as this is *not flashable* via *Clockwork* on *any non Froyo kernel*. If you are on *Droid X 4.5.605* or *earlier* firmware (and boot.img) you can *SBF back to 2.3.340*, *install* the *15P radio update.zip* I posted the other day, and *go directly* to using *Milestone X 4.5.604 ezSBF by 1KDS*.
> 
> What does all this really mean? Well, to sum it all up you will have a Droid X running:
> 
> *Rooted Milestone X 604 ROM* on the *Droid X 4.5.621 ([email protected] #1) kernel* with the *Droid X 4.5.621 MEM_MAP / CDT Table, CD-ROM Mount, Devtree,* *stock Recovery*, and *Clockwork recovery*.
> 
> And that means? Lol.
> 
> Now you can flash / restore any Droid X ROM / backup you want, BLUR based or not, from Clockwork, and it'll be on the latest and arguably better kernel, baseband, new stock recovery and CD-ROM mount. Also your *computer* will now see the phone as an *MB810* again when you hook it up via *USB*.
> 
> NOTE: *Before* flashing ROM's make *SURE* the *boot.img* flash is *REMOVED* from the *updater-script*, to be safe I would *remove* flashing of *ANY* images via the *write_raw_image* method with the *exception* of *system*, *data*, or *preinstall*, (which most ROM's don't use write_raw_image for those partitions anyhow) as we know already any downgrading of the kernel (boot.img) will *NOT* work. *** I *think* ROM's that *re-size* the *default partitions* _might_ be an exception? I would appreciate some feedback on this.
> 
> Interesting side note, *DHCP* via *WIFI* is still *broken* on my .605 restore? I noticed someone posted that this was due to the Milestone X kernel not supporting something. Obviously this is not the case unless Moto also made a similar change to the new Droid X kernel, which is entirely possible.
> 
> However, camera works and everything else as far as I can tell and .605 seems snappier to me on the new .621 kernel. Fun fun
> 
> Now somebody go restore the nandroid of fresh rooted .621 on this setup and see if it boots ;-) My guess is you'll have a *rooted .621 system with ALL the goodies* you were missing before  WIFI DHCP should also work unless there is more to it than the new kernel / .621 system combo. I'm going to get some f'ing sleep. It's 5:00am and I have to work my day job tomorrow ;-)
> 
> Enjoy:
> 
> 604-to-621-Images-Update.zip
> MD5: *1D2EE9260E6C7510292B1AF5F7D6ACC1*
> 
> And you thought Wednesday's always sucked


Excellent news KY. I was wondering how the kernel was extracted from .605 on the blur-ROMs, I was assuming it was compiled from source on Sourceforge, which Moto has failed to put up the new .621 kernel as of yet, so I was waiting for that. So the .621 kernel should fix the WIFI issues on the Blur-ROMs? I'll try downloading and re-entering the write raw data portion in the updater-scripts with the new boot.img and see if that fixes it. If so then we'll be complete (well, complete as we'll ever be







) . I'll add that to OP as well.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Excellent news KY. I was wondering how the kernel was extracted from .605 on the blur-ROMs, I was assuming it was compiled from source on Sourceforge, which Moto has failed to put up the new .621 kernel as of yet, so I was waiting for that. So the .621 kernel should fix the WIFI issues on the Blur-ROMs? I'll try downloading and re-entering the write raw data portion in the updater-scripts with the new boot.img and see if that fixes it. If so then we'll be complete (well, complete as we'll ever be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . I'll add that to OP as well.


I will test blur based roms sometime today, though I have a feeling the kernel changes might still break wifi on 605 based roms... If we can update the blur roms with 621 source?


----------



## Goose306

Here's a question ky41083: - So with .621 the portion that broke reversion was the new recoveries, etc correct? It was not the new kernel? So would it be feasible/possible to update from .605 to the .621 kernel without the recoveries and still be able to revert but get advantages of .621 kernel or would we get b0rking? I would try it myself, but I'm on .604 so I can't guinea pig it...


----------



## skreelink

Whoops. The ONE DAY I didn't bring my netbook with me, I make a mistake. Tried to flash a standard liberty zip with the updates still in it. Morning isnt the best time to flash things, now I have to wait til home to sbf and test. Darn.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Whoops. The ONE DAY I didn't bring my netbook with me, I make a mistake. Tried to flash a standard liberty zip with the updates still in it. Morning isnt the best time to flash things, now I have to wait til home to sbf and test. Darn.


Well that's unfortunate. I'm doing a .621 RSD SBF as we speak. Due to testing the previous .602 reversions I had the .13p radio and I figured if I was still going to be stuck here I might as well get the advantage of the new radio.









Anywho, when I'm back up and running I'll give 'er a shot.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Well that's unfortunate. I'm doing a .621 RSD SBF as we speak. Due to testing the previous .602 reversions I had the .13p radio and I figured if I was still going to be stuck here I might as well get the advantage of the new radio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, when I'm back up and running I'll give 'er a shot.


Least we can now go from unrooted stock 621 to a full 621 rooted stock, albeit not a simple chore.


----------



## Goose306

WIFI still doesn't work with the new kernel. Its probably something to do with new lib files. I tried pulling some lib files across from the .621 /system dump portion but didn't have any success. I'll probably work on it a bit later, need to get ready for class. Also, I happened to find an interesting panorama driver in there while I was digging around so I'm going back to ICS for awhile before I head to campus.

EDIT: Nevermind, bit more tinkering and I fixed it. We now have working WIFI on the blur-based ROMs!

Proof?


----------



## skreelink

When I get home from work and can sbf, I will test to give a verification as well.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> When I get home from work and can sbf, I will test to give a verification as well.


Flashable is in the Blur-ROM thread, just flash in CWM and should fix it up. I verified the .zip flasher seems to work good.

Now, onto that Panoramic camera module I noticed in the .621 update....


----------



## ky41083

Goose306 said:


> Here's a question ky41083: - So with .621 the portion that broke reversion was the new recoveries, etc correct? It was not the new kernel? So would it be feasible/possible to update from .605 to the .621 kernel without the recoveries and still be able to revert but get advantages of .621 kernel or would we get b0rking? I would try it myself, but I'm on .604 so I can't guinea pig it...


At this point it seems to me that the part(s) preventing downgrading are probably NOT the boot.img, recovery, or anything else I found cross flashable. I would LOVE a brave soul or spare development Droid X to test this on.

The real answer would come from flashing, say, JUST the Froyo boot.img from 2.3.340 and see if the phone still boots with that kernel (not EVERYTHING would be functional on a Gingerbread ROM, but we wouldn't need it to be). If it DOES this would mean we wouldn't have to RSD just to get the new radio, and also that we could run any boot.img / kernel from any Droid X / Milestone X build we want since in THEORY they should all have Moto's signature that should pass the locked "Motorola Boot Manager".

*Edit:*

Sorry, I kinda read your real question too quickly. If Moto uses the same keys to sign every version of boot.img (which I would say is an almost positive YES at this point, again, not SURE without someone trying it) then it would absolutely be feasible for someone STILL on .605 to flash ONLY the boot.img from .621, then Clockwork some .621 build and yes, not only have .621 with the correct kernel / radio but be able to "RSD revert" to 2.3.340 for example.


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> At this point it seems to me that part(s) that prevent downgrading are probably NOT the boot.img, recovery, or anything else I found cross flashable. I would LOVE a brave soul or spare development Droid X to test this on.
> 
> The real answer would come from flashing, say JUST the Froyo boot.img from 2.3.340 and see if the phone still boots. If it DOES this would mean we wouldn't have to RSD just to get the new radio, and also that we could run any boot.img / kernel from any Droid X / Milestone X build we want since in THEORY they should all have Moto's signature that should pass the locked "Motorola Boot Manager".


I'm sure we could get a guinea pig for Froyo. What should be tested actually is a kernel from even earlier than .340 since anything .605-.340 is replaceable (can SBF between) since we know the lower limit is .340 for those people, getting the kernel from the_gift SBF or something similar may be a better test?


----------



## malcalevak

Not to sound like an idiot here, but from what you guys have been saying, I'm curious. In theory, if all of the items in question have Moto's signature, might it be possible to compare them to determine what that signature is?

Impressive work you guys have been doing, keep it up!


----------



## ky41083

skreelink said:


> Least we can now go from unrooted stock 621 to a full 621 rooted stock, albeit not a simple chore.


It's not at this point no, but figuring out all this ALSO means that I / we are only a stones throw away from having an update.zip flashable via Clockwork of a rooted, deodexed, 1% battery, bloat removed, etc..... 4.5.621 ROM ;-)


----------



## Goose306

malcalevak said:


> Not to sound like an idiot here, but from what you guys have been saying, I'm curious. In theory, if all of the items in question have Moto's signature, might it be possible to compare them to determine what that signature is?
> 
> Impressive work you guys have been doing, keep it up!


Unfortunately not, no. Signature is encrypted, and brute forcing the signature would take supercomputers somewhere hundreds or thousands of years, so we try to find other exploits instead . That's the actual *locked bootloader* part...

BTW, AOKP camera most definitely did NOT like the new lib files for pano-cam and HWA. Was hoping for the best, definitely got the worst (well, almost, at least I could get into recovery to fix myself)


----------



## ky41083

malcalevak said:


> Not to sound like an idiot here, but from what you guys have been saying, I'm curious. In theory, if all of the items in question have Moto's signature, might it be possible to compare them to determine what that signature is?
> 
> Impressive work you guys have been doing, keep it up!


For someone who knows more about binary decompiling and security cert signing than me? Absolutely.

What needs to be determined here is if the exact same PRIVATE key was used to sign every single DX / MX boot.img. Clearly the PUBLIC key (the signature that will be in the boot.img) will be different for every single boot.img. The big question is, are they all verified against one single private key over the entire life of the device?

Honestly this is very feasible, since from a development standpoint the easiest way to manage private / public key validation would be to assign one single private key to each one of your devices (to prevent cross device boot.img flashing, flashing our DX's with the Razr kernel for example) and NOT change it ever, because if you do you essentially break / disable all previous images.

Though this may be what has happened to the MBM (Motorola Boot Manager) on our phones, it has been updated with a new private key of sorts so the old public keys no longer pass validation.

*Edit: Mixed up private / public in original post, thanks Goose for pointing this out!*


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> For someone who knows more about binary decompiling and security cert signing than me? Absolutely.
> 
> What needs to be determined here is if the exact same PUBLIC key was used to sign every single DX / MX boot.img. Clearly the PRIVATE key (the signature that will be in the boot.img) will be different for every single boot.img. The big question is, are they all verified against one single public key over the entire life of the device?
> 
> Honestly this is very feasible, since from a development standpoint the easiest way to manage public / private key validation would be to assign one single public key to each one of your devices (to prevent cross device boot.img flashing, flashing our DX's with the Razr kernel for example) and NOT change it ever, because if you do you essentially break / disable all previous images.
> 
> Though this may be what has happened to the MBM (Motorola Boot Manager) on our phones, it has been updated with a new public key of sorts so the old private keys no longer passes validation.


Public keys are obtainable. The private keys are not and are what we would need to sign a custom made-kernel, etc. However, since we are able to extract the kernels without breaking private signing, we able to flash them. This would probably be our best path to follow as we know that they work. The .621/.604 can't accept older kernels, but that's ok. If we can write kernel in ROM .zip then that opens up a host of options, and if we can get a working .621 kernel on .605 without the new unrevertable items, then that would be perfect


----------



## Goose306

We may have a taker @DXF... 

Building a .zip with just the boot.img right now

http://www.droidxfor...html#post555694


----------



## ky41083

Goose306 said:


> WIFI still doesn't work with the new kernel. Its probably something to do with new lib files. I tried pulling some lib files across from the .621 /system dump portion but didn't have any success. I'll probably work on it a bit later, need to get ready for class. Also, I happened to find an interesting panorama driver in there while I was digging around so I'm going back to ICS for awhile before I head to campus.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, bit more tinkering and I fixed it. We now have working WIFI on the blur-based ROMs!
> 
> Proof?


Hey Goose, what did you do exactly to fix WIFI DHCP? It'd be nice to have this working on .605 until I get my deodexed .621 update all squared away 

*Edit:*

HA! Smart people do ask stupid questions. In the Blur-Based ROM thread. Got it


----------



## Goose306

*.621 Kernel Only*

*Download:* http://www.mediafire.com/?femjxlqx1ctrn5i
*MD5:* 880131C209889CEBF816C38305A329EC


----------



## ky41083

Goose306 said:


> We may have a taker @DXF...
> 
> Building a .zip with just the boot.img right now
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...html#post555694


You can take my image only update.zip, extract it, take out all the files and everything in the script except boot.img and the few lines that flash it and use D4UpdateZipMaker to package it back up (or I've read just zip it back up with 7zip or similar).

All of the signatures in META-INF are from the .621 OTA update so they don't do anything anyways when flashed via Clockwork.

*Edit: Or you can beat me to it by posting it right before I hit post on this :-D*


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> You can take my image only update.zip, extract it, take out all the files and everything in the script except boot.img and the few lines that flash it and use D4UpdateZipMaker to package it back up (or I've read just zip it back up with 7zip or similar).
> 
> All of the signatures in META-INF are from the .621 OTA update so they don't do anything anyways when flashed via Clockwork.


Yup got it, went ahead and deleted everything except for boot.img and those lines in the updater-script. I resigned it but I don't think that'll make a difference. I'll try flashing it myself here in a sec to confirm.


----------



## ky41083

Nice







I should probably start signing my update.zip's in case somebody actually wants to turn on signature validation in Clockwork, as I originally thought the Moto signatures may need to be there to allow flashing boot.img, etc. but this seems to clearly not be the case.


----------



## skreelink

I tried loading the froyo kernel during my testing







it sat at the bootlogo and didnt move after that. I dont mind doing dev stuff on my dx, it is a spare phone so when I am home, I can flash whatever.


----------



## ky41083

skreelink said:


> I tried loading the froyo kernel during my testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sat at the bootlogo and didnt move after that. I dont mind doing dev stuff on my dx, it is a spare phone so when I am home, I can flash whatever.


1. Did you ever have .621/.604 on the phone?

2. As long as you can get into the Bootloader (with power off, hold camera + vol down + power buttons) you can always SBF. Is this still working?

Note: Trying to run a Gingerbread ROM on a Froyo kernel (without modification to one or the other like 2nd-init ROM's) may not be possible. If you flashed the Froyo boot.img AND say a 2.3.340 system partition it may boot


----------



## skreelink

ky41083 said:


> 1. Did you ever have .621/.604 on the phone?
> 
> 2. As long as you can get into the Bootloader (with power off, hold camera + vol down + power buttons) you can always SBF. Is this still working?
> 
> Note: Trying to run a Gingerbread ROM on a Froyo kernel (without modification to one or the other like 2nd-init ROM's) may not be possible. If you flashed the Froyo boot.img AND say a 2.3.340 system partition it may boot


It is a 621 phone, and sbfing still works.








My original tests, I flashed the system and boot.img codegroups and it didnt boot, but since I have to sbf on it anyways, I will try that again for the fun of it.


----------



## ky41083

So your saying you tried flashing the boot & system image from which SBF version?


----------



## mopartonyg

Thanks all just flashed 621 kernel and wifi zips both working great. flashed them onto liberty 3 v2


----------



## newmanx4

skreelink said:


> Well.... here I sit on stock rooted 621... with the 621 kernel... dhcp seems to work, along with everything else... Feels like it has been a long dangerous journey from some epic tale. Thanks ky41083 for helping me up the final part of Mount Doom to throw Motorola's evil regime into the fires. Thanks Goose for the long trip through the forests, and everyone else along they way. Now I can retire and just drop a custom rom on the DX, as I am sure it is tired of flashing.
> 
> Short summary;
> 
> 1: Backup EVERYTHING
> 2: SBF 621 with RSDLite to ensure radio
> 3: SBF 604 with LINUX
> 4: Boot the phone normally
> 5: Enable non-market app install and usb development.
> 6: Root using zergrush
> 7: Install Droid 2 Bootstrap, run and bootstrap recovery.
> 8: Install Rom Manager, flash the latest Droid X CWM
> 9: Download ky14083's kernel fix zip.
> 10: Use Rom Manager to reboot into recovery
> 11: Flash the fix zip
> 12: Restore rooted 621 system nandroid
> 13: Factory reset.
> 14: Reboot.
> 15: Enjoy your phone again.
> 
> Remember to factory reset after the first sbf if you are coming from a 2nd-init rom like MIUI or CM. Stock and Blur based roms shouldnt need, but would help.
> 
> Any issues/questions, ask.
> 
> Thanks to Goose, Ky, Skelente, 1KDS, and all others who helped in this procedure.
> 
> Next is the return journey: Simplifying this process. Tired I am, rest I want, read back on this post later to hate my ramblings I will.


So in simple layman's terms, this means my Droid X would be a true rooted .621 Droid X, not a hybrid Droid X thinking it's a rooted .604 Milestone X with the 15p Droid X radio?

And in simple layman's terms, what advantage does this give me over what I have now?

*Edit*: Moment of clarity. It will still be rooted Milestone .604, this just gives it the .621 kernel.


----------



## cluck

confirmed working, great work guys...i knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Goose306

DD @DXF is now attempting .621 kernel flash over .605.

First boot kernel only resulted in bootloader errors. (Although the flash took)

Recompiling with cdt and dev tree. If that fails we'll be attempting the full one as ky posted. I'll update this post if success or failure...









Boots with cdt and dev tree. Testing reversion....


----------



## Goose306

newmanx4 said:


> So in simple layman's terms, this means my Droid X would be a true rooted .621 Droid X, not a hybrid Droid X thinking it's a rooted .604 Milestone X with the 15p Droid X radio?
> 
> And in simple layman's terms, what advantage does this give me over what I have now?


newmanx all you have to do is flash the kernel update if you are planning on staying on a ROM. The extra steps as described by skreelink is a true stock .621 system. In your case you have the .15p radio but are on the .604 MX kernel. Since you are on a custom ROM your /system is over-written by whatever your custom ROM says it should be, so that doesn't matter much (unless you are running blur-based then you have to flash the WIFI fix) otherwise if you are on 2nd-init (you are on CM7 or ICS, correct? That's 2nd-init) then just flash the kernel update. That gives you the .621 kernel and extras and the .15p radio, so its effectively the same as someone that had a .621 rooted OTA with Rootkeeper. The kernel just seems to work better as its designed for the DX (better multi-tasking, battery life, etc.) You can just flash the kernel .zip, no wipes needed.


----------



## mopartonyg

skreelink said:


> Well.... here I sit on stock rooted 621... with the 621 kernel... dhcp seems to work, along with everything else... Feels like it has been a long dangerous journey from some epic tale. Thanks ky41083 for helping me up the final part of Mount Doom to throw Motorola's evil regime into the fires. Thanks Goose for the long trip through the forests, and everyone else along they way. Now I can retire and just drop a custom rom on the DX, as I am sure it is tired of flashing.
> 
> Short summary;
> 
> 1: Backup EVERYTHING
> 2: SBF 621 with RSDLite to ensure radio
> 3: SBF 604 with LINUX
> 4: Boot the phone normally
> 5: Enable non-market app install and usb development.
> 6: Root using zergrush
> 7: Install Droid 2 Bootstrap, run and bootstrap recovery.
> 8: Install Rom Manager, flash the latest Droid X CWM
> 9: Download ky14083's kernel fix zip.
> 10: Use Rom Manager to reboot into recovery
> 11: Flash the fix zip
> 12: Restore rooted 621 system nandroid
> 13: Factory reset.
> 14: Reboot.
> 15: Enjoy your phone again.
> 
> Remember to factory reset after the first sbf if you are coming from a 2nd-init rom like MIUI or CM. Stock and Blur based roms shouldnt need, but would help.
> 
> Any issues/questions, ask.
> 
> Thanks to Goose, Ky, Skelente, 1KDS, and all others who helped in this procedure.
> 
> Next is the return journey: Simplifying this process. Tired I am, rest I want, read back on this post later to hate my ramblings I will.


Skre flashed both zips and have 621 kernel, where do i find the 621 rooted nandroid. tried to make 1 the way u and goose described earlier but no luck. is there a zip?


----------



## newmanx4

Goose306 said:


> newmanx all you have to do is flash the kernel update if you are planning on staying on a ROM. The extra steps as described by skreelink is a true stock .621 system. In your case you have the .15p radio but are on the .604 MX kernel. Since you are on a custom ROM your /system is over-written by whatever your custom ROM says it should be, so that doesn't matter much (unless you are running blur-based then you have to flash the WIFI fix) otherwise if you are on 2nd-init (you are on CM7 or ICS, correct? That's 2nd-init) then just flash the kernel update. That gives you the .621 kernel and extras and the .15p radio, so its effectively the same as someone that had a .621 rooted OTA with Rootkeeper. The kernel just seems to work better as its designed for the DX (better multi-tasking, battery life, etc.) You can just flash the kernel .zip, no wipes needed.


Gotcha. One more question. After flashing this, will it have to be flashed with subsequent data wipes when installing new ROMs or will it stay in place?


----------



## Goose306

newmanx4 said:


> Gotcha. One more question. After flashing this, will it have to be flashed with subsequent data wipes when installing new ROMs or will it stay in place?


Should stay in place. No ROMs contain kernels except the old unpatched Blur-Based ROMs, which would brick you anywho. Once flashed it will be good until your next SBF using .604, then you'll have to reflash it. But it'll stay between wipes/etc in CWM. CWM can't touch it with its wiping, you'd have to manually write another kernel over it.


----------



## newmanx4

Thanks for the info. Should I wipe data before flashing it and then restore or would a cache wipe be sufficient?


----------



## cluck

I didnt wipe anything and all the settings took fine. It actually seems to be slightly faster.


----------



## Goose306

So, with CDT and Dev tree it becomes unrevertable









Kernel - only allowed reversion, once CDT and Dev Tree were loaded into .zip it became unrevertable. So it is one of those two, but it only booted fully with them loaded. Only one may be required, but we know its pretty risky to try it now... lol. Unless your comfortable with .621.


----------



## newmanx4

Wiped cache only before flashing. Changed the kernel to .621, and my phone is noticeably faster.


----------



## JumperPunk

So if I am on .605, never taken any part of the .621 update, and I take the kernel only zip and flash it... what do I get? I've read through the thread, and it seems that this question is answered, but I'm having a hard time sorting information for those who have taken the .621 update and the information for those who are still on full .605.

Will I have a .605 base with the .621 kernel, .15P radio and still be able to flash the stock .605 sbf? Will this work with .605 roms? 2nd-init roms? After flashing the .621 kernel, what do I need to wipe? Cache only?

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## malcalevak

I have to admit, I'm a little confused too. Is it "safe" to flash the zip posted here: http://www.mediafire.com/?b4fndlwkcf8icfn

I've seen some mixed responses, but that might have been related instead to other combinations of tests.
I can wait, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask for clarification.

Either way, keep up the awesome work, huge amount of progress you guys have made!


----------



## JumperPunk

Glad to see that I am not the only one who was confused. If the results are unknown, and flashing the kernel zip is known to let us still sbf to .605, I am willing to be a guinea pig and find out what exactly happens.

Huge props to everyone who has worked on this. Thank you so much!


----------



## dirtydroid

JumperPunk said:


> So if I am on .605, never taken any part of the .621 update, and I take the kernel only zip and flash it... what do I get? I've read through the thread, and it seems that this question is answered, but I'm having a hard time sorting information for those who have taken the .621 update and the information for those who are still on full .605.
> 
> Will I have a .605 base with the .621 kernel, .15P radio and still be able to flash the stock .605 sbf? Will this work with .605 roms? 2nd-init roms? After flashing the .621 kernel, what do I need to wipe? Cache only?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.


you will have the kernal, but you can't revert back to 602/605....youll be on 621.


----------



## malcalevak

dirtydroid said:


> you will have the kernal, but you can't revert back to 602/605....youll be on 621.


So basically you still get stuck in the same position as if you'd taken the OTA 621 update, except for the time being you'd still be running everything else as you had been, but with the 621 kernel and such?


----------



## dirtydroid

Right, just flashing the kernal didn't do anything, well besidies the obvious of changing it...everything else was stayed the same, it was when trying to revert back is where the problem lies, but like Goose said, its one of the two that he added that changed it, the first zip didn't load at all instant bootloader error,


----------



## JumperPunk

hmm... ok. Thanks for the info, dirtydroid. That was not exactly what I wanted to hear, but I am glad I was patient and waited for a reply (I almost didnt...).

If I am understanding things correctly, going to the .621 update is fairly low risk now. Worst case scenario, we can sbf/rsdlite to .621 then root (albeit a bit painfully) and be running a full .621 device that is rooted, which can take either the modified .605 roms or a standard 2nd-init rom. Is this accurate? Also, I heard on a forum (I don't remember if it was here or df or xda) that there is a possibility of creating a pre-rooted sbf. Has anyone tried this yet?

I think I want to take the plunge into .621, but right now I don't have the time required for fix it if something goes wrong.

To those that have been working on this from the start - you rock! Keep up the good work!


----------



## malcalevak

JumperPunk said:


> hmm... ok. Thanks for the info, dirtydroid. That was not exactly what I wanted to hear, but I am glad I was patient and waited for a reply (I almost didnt...).
> 
> If I am understanding things correctly, going to the .621 update is fairly low risk now. Worst case scenario, we can sbf/rsdlite to .621 then root (albeit a bit painfully) and be running a full .621 device that is rooted, which can take either the modified .605 roms or a standard 2nd-init rom. Is this accurate? Also, I heard on a forum (I don't remember if it was here or df or xda) that there is a possibility of creating a pre-rooted sbf. Has anyone tried this yet?
> 
> I think I want to take the plunge into .621, but right now I don't have the time required for fix it if something goes wrong.
> 
> To those that have been working on this from the start - you rock! Keep up the good work!


I am not the expert on this, so if someone corrects me, they're probably right, but as I understand it, there is no way to actually obtain root once you're on the 621 update. You have to SBF, using Linux, not RSDLite, to the Milestone X's 604 update, at which point...I think you can SBF as before. Does not sound pleasant.

If I'm not mistaken, the work they've been doing now might lead to creation of a pre-rooted SBF, but currently there is no such thing.

Anyway, if any of the people in the know want to correct me, please do!


----------



## spex921

Great job to all that worked on this! Running AOKP B34 as phone rom, flashed this (no wipes) and it works perfectly. I've booted through my slot roms (liberty3 and Gummy 1.0.1) and all is as other have said, seems noticeably faster...


----------



## Goose306

You guys are more or less on the point.

If you flash the full .621 kernel zip provided by ky it'll make you unrevertable.

The .zip I posted with kernel only will brick you but is revertable.

There is another .zip I have on my mediafire not linked here that has CDT and dev-tree put in. It works, but is unrevertable.

So, one of those two things makes it unrevertable. If anyone is willing to try, its basically a 50/50 chance that you'll be stuck on .621. And there is still no gaurantee it'll work. It may be, whatever makes it unrevertable, also makes it work. I would hope not, but that could very well be the case.

And yes, you are correct, it is very low risk now to go to .621. We can SBF, we can root, and we can go back to .621 with root. And everything works on .621 as far as ROMs, you just have to patch the blur-based ones and 2nd-init works fine. .621 does include some advantages, like it appears the kernel seems to support multi-tasking better and has a bit less battery drain, and the .15p radio does get better reception. With the kernel what I am attempting to do is make it seperate so someone on .605 can get all the benefits of the .621 update without some of the headache. But at this point it doesn't really matter, as .621 is relatively safe, unless for some reason you wanted to go back to Froyo in the future.

As far as custom SBFs, there has been some work on that, essentially either trying to create a pre-root .621 SBF file (which, while a bit quicker, is not really necessary now as we can revert back to full .621 with root) or to do the D2G exploit to brick the phone and revive it back on a .602/.605 system. This is really the only thing I would like to look at doing at this point. If we can get reversion from .621, then there will be no risk at all in going to it. But we're not there yet.


----------



## malcalevak

Thanks for the much more detailed clarification, Goose.

I'm still a little unclear on one thing, though:


Goose306 said:


> And yes, you are correct, it is very low risk now to go to .621. We can SBF, we can root, and we can go back to .621 with root.


The way you say that makes it sound like rooting is a lot easier than I thought it was. Is it still the method listed up front, involving the Linux SBF? I suppose if it's already been thrown together onto that LiveDisc, it actually isn't that hard, it's more the specifics that have been automated that sound complicated.

What was the reason for adding the CDT and Dev-Tree? I'm gonna speculate that that's a zip that's somewhere between the kernel only (which fails) and the full blown zip that also leaves you unrevertable? Is there another reason?

Feel free to ignore this post, or take it to PM to avoid cluttering the thread, but I'm curious!

Thanks again!


----------



## bradg24

Edit..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24

bradg24 said:


> Now I kept root with ota voodoo root keeper app and I am on kernel 6.32.9 is that the same .621 everyone is talking about?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## JumperPunk

Awesome. Thanks for the clarification, Goose. I agree with malcalevak on 1 point, though. It seems like it is still a lot of work to root .621, yet when you referenced it, it sounded like it wasn't a deal. We still have to go through the MX .604 sfb, right? Or was there something else that I missed? Having not done it yet, it seems like an awful lot of work / time consuming compared to what we are used to doing with .605. Has it just gotten more bearable as you have done it so much? To me it seems like a pre-rooted sfb would be more useful than being able to go back to .605 as I have no intentions of going back to Froyo (especially now that I am using CM9 as a daily driver). Whenever I have time (after finals next week), I will dive into .621. If a pre-rooted sfb has not been made by that point, that is what I will be focusing on.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## dirtydroid

The 604 sbf from 1kds has the zergrush built into it...so its just like the one for 602/605...sbf and root all in one session...that's what I used last night after testing, then I flashed the 604->621 zip posted and flash aokp....like you, its not to big a deal for me to be on 621 as. There is a sbf and root, and you can flash roms etc.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4

Yep. Using the live vs method to root .621 is very simple.

EDIT: Live CD method. Stupid auto-correct.


----------



## malcalevak

I don't mind being stuck on .621, so long as the above is all true. I'll give it a got with just the devtree or the cdt, but I'll need a bit of guidance on how to prep the zip first...
I see the one in the OP has a bit more stuff in it...


----------



## JumperPunk

@dirtydroid - are you refering to the live linux .iso that flashes and roots in one script? I was referring to an actual sbf file that is rooted. I could have sworn that I read somewhere that they found a way to inject the su binaries into the sfb file. It had something to do with part of it not being checked. Is there a pre-rooted .605 sbf? I looked, but could not find one.

[edit] I found part of what I had found before. It involves replacing the CG37 in a SBF, and using this to obtain root when flashing an SBF.
[edit again] I think this has been done for the d2g, but not the dx. Also, it looks like I misuderstood it a bit, as it still requires multiple flashes... I thought it was just a single sfb that could install a stock rooted system (which I did not think was possible, but I was pleasantly surprised).


----------



## dirtydroid

Lol sorry, I'm not good with explaining well,.. especially with this messy 621 business..no the ISO that 1kds put together isn't pre-rooted only gives the option to root after sbf in the same session from the CD

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## astrobc1

Can you sbf to this and then sbf to .602 or .605?


----------



## Goose306

astrobc1 said:


> Can you sbf to this and then sbf to .602 or .605?


No. .621 is unrevertable.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kmss1

Folks,
If anybody can help me out of the mess I'm in I will really appreciate it; I used "1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso" to get to a rooted MX.604 after I thoughtlessly accepted .621 OH: Anyway, after all that I have been unable to flash anything else; I have tried both .602 and .605, in order to get to a state where I can do the new CWM 9, but I keep getting the message "E:\unable to verify signature"

I have wiped Dalvik and Cache and rebooted many times, and I have also checked MD5 on the files, all with no luck??

Any ideas??? Thank you!


----------



## mopartonyg

kmss1 said:


> Folks,
> If anybody can help me out of the mess I'm in I will really appreciate it; I used "1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso" to get to a rooted MX.604 after I thoughtlessly accepted .621 OH: Anyway, after all that I have been unable to flash anything else; I have tried both .602 and .605, in order to get to a state where I can do the new CWM 9, but I keep getting the message "E:\unable to verify signature"
> 
> I have wiped Dalvik and Cache and rebooted many times, and I have also checked MD5 on the files, all with no luck??
> 
> Any ideas??? Thank you!


Kmss i think if u use the kds 604 sbf u should be able to reroot and flash cm9


----------



## Goose306

kmss1 said:


> Folks,
> If anybody can help me out of the mess I'm in I will really appreciate it; I used "1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso" to get to a rooted MX.604 after I thoughtlessly accepted .621 OH: Anyway, after all that I have been unable to flash anything else; I have tried both .602 and .605, in order to get to a state where I can do the new CWM 9, but I keep getting the message "E:\unable to verify signature"
> 
> I have wiped Dalvik and Cache and rebooted many times, and I have also checked MD5 on the files, all with no luck??
> 
> Any ideas??? Thank you!


First, you can't go back to .602, or .605. .621 (and the .604 SBF) is unrevertable. However, you should be able to flash CM9. However, it sounds like you are stock recovery and not Clockworkmod. Do you see Andy the Android with a triangle with an exclamation? Or a black hat with an orange arrow around it? If its Andy the Android do these steps:

If you are on .604 and rooted (pre-requisites, if not already read the OP)

- Download an install Droid 2 Bootstrap via Play Store. (It'll cost $$ but its a needed utility)

- Open it, hit "Bootstrap Recovery" - grant it Superuser.

- Download ROM Manager (free, via Play Store)

- Hit Update Clockwork Recovery. Choose Droid 2. Grant it Superuser and let it do its thing until it says its updated.

- Now hit Reboot Recovery.

- Wipe/flash away per OP instructions of CM9

If you have the black hat logo then it sounds like you probably got a bad download and need to re-do it. Signature verification is not required in Clockwork, only in stock recovery however, so that makes me think you are still in stock recovery.


----------



## malcalevak

Was I mistaken about the need for testing with those two possible flashes? (I realize I can likely only help test one)


----------



## Ajc1700

Just to triple make sure i'm right before i get crazy and fix this .621 crap.

* I need to sbf into Milestone X .604 through linux and the terminal
* restart the phone and root with zergRush (which can be done in windows?)
* install droid boot strapper
* flash any roms i already have on my phone

is this all correct or are there more downloads that i need


----------



## Goose306

Ajc1700 said:


> Just to triple make sure i'm right before i get crazy and fix this .621 crap.
> 
> * I need to sbf into Milestone X .604 through linux and the terminal
> * restart the phone and root with zergRush (which can be done in windows?)
> * install droid boot strapper
> * flash any roms i already have on my phone
> 
> is this all correct or are there more downloads that i need


I'll put these down as 1-4 in the order you put them.

1 - Yes, you can do it via linux and terminal if you want. Its a lot easier to use the 1KDS Live Disk and boot off of it, it will also have Zergrush integrated, but if you prefer Linux that's fine.

2 - Yup, in Windows, unless you use the 1KDS Live Disk, which like I said is built-in.

3 - Don't know which Bootstrapper you are referring to there, but you will want Droid 2 Bootstrapper.

4. Generally yes, although if its blur-based you have to use the patched versions as per what the OP states. Also, make sure you grab the kernel .zip to flash as well when flash your ROM that way you actually have the correct hardware coding rather than the Milestone X coding.


----------



## Ajc1700

Thanks Goose for the response... ok so I'm following you until you got to step 4 - how do I know what kernel .zip to get. my understanding from the readings is that .604 uses the gingerbread kernel. all my roms that I'm using run this kernel so I should be fine? what I want to do is get into root and flash my backup to MIUI which I had running before I tried flashing CM7 and in return destroyed my phone (long story). I'm not sure if MIUI is blur based (I'll google that now)----------------------------------------------------------------------------------not sure why I can't hit return---------------------------------ok so just followed your recommendation with using the easy flash and root, it was awesome!! thanks so much. it is obvious that am on the wrong kernel. I'm not sure what my next step should be, could you please point me in the right direction. I'm super happy I have root access though, at least I can use titanium backup to get my apps up and running. Also, I now how a cool boot animation with some ripple effects


----------



## cluck

Goose, I have 621 rooted using the nandroid method you created earlier. I've read about removing the boot.img file from roms when flashing. If I want to install miui what would I exactly need to do?


----------



## Goose306

Ajc1700 said:


> Goose, I have 621 rooted using the nandroid method you created earlier. I've read about removing the boot.img file from roms when flashing. If I want to install miui what would I exactly need to do?


See above ^^^ MIUI is 2nd-init, no special steps necessary. Just flash per instructions in OP of the thread where you got it. If you want to know where to look to see if the boot.img portion applies to a ROM, if you open the ROM in 7zip, it will show a boot.img file in the main folder. MIUI doesn't have that as its 2nd-init.


----------



## cluck

ne


Goose306 said:


> Yeah .604 is a Gingerbread kernel and it works fine for the most part. I've used it for a long time before we had the seperate flashable .621 kernel. But now that we have the seperate flashable .621 kernel, might as well take advantage of it, as it just seems to work a lot better. The .621 kernel .zip is in the OP. I'll copy-pasta to here:
> 
> And MIUI you can flash/restore. Its 2nd-init, so it installs as normal (as if you were on .602/.605) no special steps necessary.​
> The kernel only needs to be flashed once per SBF. It is not wiped when you install new ROMs, etc. So flash it once and you're good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above ^^^ MIUI is 2nd-init, no special steps necessary. Just flash per instructions in OP of the thread where you got it. If you want to know where to look to see if the boot.img portion applies to a ROM, if you open the ROM in 7zip, it will show a boot.img file in the main folder. MIUI doesn't have that as its 2nd-init.


next question...i cant call metro to reactive...will programming the MIN and MDN via qpst be sufficent enough to reprogram? also will i lose root?


----------



## skreelink

cluck said:


> ne
> 
> next question...i cant call metro to reactive...will programming the MIN and MDN via qpst be sufficent enough to reprogram? also will i lose root?


Yes, you can just redo the manual programming with qpst if your dx is on metro. I it will do nothing to your system to hurt root.


----------



## texasrex

hi, so i been having a simialr issue. i upgraded to .621 through verizons update. lost root and did the whole linux zergrush root. it started acting funny so i used droid 2 bootstrap and recovered back into .605 everything works great in .605 even feels a bit snappier than before. cept now i cant connect to wifi just keeps looping saying "obtaining ip address" for any wifi i try to connect to. i tried updating back up to .621 from my .605 clockwork backup but the software update fails. can anyone help me get my wifi working again as well as the ability to load/upgrade to different roms? thank you so much.


----------



## skreelink

texasrex said:


> hi, so i been having a simialr issue. i upgraded to .621 through verizons update. lost root and did the whole linux zergrush root. it started acting funny so i used droid 2 bootstrap and recovered back into .605 everything works great in .605 even feels a bit snappier than before. cept now i cant connect to wifi just keeps looping saying "obtaining ip address" for any wifi i try to connect to. i tried updating back up to .621 from my .605 clockwork backup but the software update fails. can anyone help me get my wifi working again as well as the ability to load/upgrade to different roms? thank you so much.


Dhcp being broken on the 604 kernel is a knnown issue. I shared a work around by setting a static ip, though ky made a flashable zip with the proper 621 kernel which fixes the issues. Along with the rooted 621 nandroid gives you a full rooted 621.


----------



## cluck

skreelink said:


> Yes, you can just redo the manual programming with qpst if your dx is on metro. I it will do nothing to your system to hurt root.


Somewhere I read instructions that say to format data and system folders. Isn't su stored in system?


----------



## Goose306

texasrex said:


> Dhcp being broken on the 604 kernel is a knnown issue. I shared a work around by setting a static ip, though ky made a flashable zip with the proper 621 kernel which fixes the issues. Along with the rooted 621 nandroid gives you a full rooted 621.


You will also need the WIFI lib fix from the blur-based ROMs thread. The kernel itself is not enough to correct it, it also needs the updated WIFI libs from .621 I threw together.

Also if you want to go back to .605 I'd recommend just flashing the .605-rooted-deodexed from the same thread.

Here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/


----------



## Goose306

So, for those that want to get all up and technical, I've found out what breaks reversion.

The specific code file CG31.smg. This is the cdt file. The cdt file is what maps the rest of the file and it also the file that is referenced by the mbm (Motorola Boot Manager) when doing signature verification/validation.

This is also what is breaking reversion. Changes in CG31, of some sort, are breaking reversion.

Flashing/SBFing appear successful, but when it validates the file upon bootup it is validated the the cdt file is invalid which gives the MEM_MAP error (the cdt is the MEM_MAP).

Now, without being able to open the cdt/MEM_MAP file I am unsure if it is signature or changes in the cdt table that are breaking validation. But it is most definitely what *is* breaking reversion.

Using the write_raw_data command in Clockwork allows us to apparently successfully overwrite the cdt file to one which is preferred (say .602) but when bootup gives command to the cdt to draw the memory it fails.

So... further digging. Next step is to see if I can mount the cdt.bin to determine differences. Its signed, so no changes can be made and recompiled, but it may be a bit useful leading forward.


----------



## rj69

Whew - 40 page post and growing!!!

Thank you for all your efforts and contributions to date and for the wonderful write up. I was able to follow the steps and get my DX updated with .604 but don't seem to be having any luck getting the .621 files applied. System Setting | About Phone reports version 4.5.604, I'm rooted and everything is working well. I wanted to apply kY's update so I boot in recovery, apply the .604-to-621-Images-Update.zip file and everything seems to install fine, however, when I reboot I *think* I'm still on .604 based on reported version, boot logo, etc. so am hoping someone can tell my how to verify I'm on .621 or how to get there.

Quick background:
1.) Took the OTA .621 update and phone got stuck in boot loop
2.) SBF'd to .621 via RSDlite
3.) SBF'd to .604 in Linux
4.) Got root via Zergrush
5.) Boot recovery, CWM and apply 604-to-621-Images-Update.zip

Any ideas?


----------



## earthsound

I'm having trouble getting the 604-to-621-images-update.zip to apply.
I had a rooted DX and used OTARootkeeper to keep root when updating OTA to .621.
Haven't had any issues until this afternoon when restarting the phone it got stuck on the Motorola boot logo.
I used 1KDS' linux ISO to SBF to the Milestone .604 and root it.
Installed the D2 bootstrapper and flashed reboot recovery.
Installed Rom Manager and flashed D2 Clockwork Recovery.
Did a reboot recovery and tried to apply the .zip, but was given this error:
E:Can't open /sdcard/604-to-621-Images-Update.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted.

What am I doing wrong? I've never seen this error when applying an update in recovery.

*Update: *apparently, some people get that error when using Windows explorer to copy the .zip over to the sdcard. I used adb to push the .zip to the sdcard and when I rebooted into recovery, the update was applied successfully.

However, I'm sitting in the same spot as rj69: the phone reports:

system version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
model number: Milestone X
android version: 2.3.5
baseband version: BP_C_01.09.15P
kernel version: 2.6.32.9-g1282440 [email protected] #1
build number 4.5.1_57_MX2-34

How can I get back to fully stock .621 DX? Thanks!


----------



## Goose306

earthsound said:


> I'm having trouble getting the 604-to-621-images-update.zip to apply.
> 
> I had a rooted DX and used OTARootkeeper to keep root when updating OTA to .621.
> Haven't had any issues until this afternoon when restarting the phone it got stuck on the Motorola boot logo.
> I used 1KDS' linux ISO to SBF to the Milestone .604 and root it.
> Installed the D2 bootstrapper and flashed reboot recovery.
> Installed Rom Manager and flashed D2 Clockwork Recovery.
> Did a reboot recovery and tried to apply the .zip, but was given this error:
> 
> E:Can't open /sdcard/604-to-621-Images-Update.zip
> (bad)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I've never seen this error when applying an update in recovery.


I'm betting bad download. Never seen that either.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## earthsound

I should've refreshed the page before editing my original post.

Looks like restoring the rooted .621 nandroid /system/ backup was all I needed.

rj69: follow step #7 here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/45250-getting-out-621-a.html#post553818

Do a factory reset after that restore & you should be back to rooted stock .621.

One side note: unfortunately, the full nandroid backup that I'd made when I successfully used OTARootkeeper to retain root after the OTA .621 update had apparently been overwritten at some point.







The user here on RootzWiki that made his/her /system backup available had customized the boot logo, so you'll have to deal with that on your own. You can use ROM Toolbox to change it.


----------



## chrisdcut

skreelink said:


> Well.... here I sit on stock rooted 621... with the 621 kernel... dhcp seems to work, along with everything else... Feels like it has been a long dangerous journey from some epic tale. Thanks ky41083 for helping me up the final part of Mount Doom to throw Motorola's evil regime into the fires. Thanks Goose for the long trip through the forests, and everyone else along they way. Now I can retire and just drop a custom rom on the DX, as I am sure it is tired of flashing.
> 
> Short summary;
> 
> 1: Backup EVERYTHING
> 2: SBF 621 with RSDLite to ensure radio
> 3: SBF 604 with LINUX
> 4: Boot the phone normally
> 5: Enable non-market app install and usb development.
> 6: Root using zergrush
> 7: Install Droid 2 Bootstrap, run and bootstrap recovery.
> 8: Install Rom Manager, flash the latest Droid X CWM
> 9: Download ky14083's kernel fix zip.
> 10: Use Rom Manager to reboot into recovery
> 11: Flash the fix zip
> 12: Restore rooted 621 system nandroid
> 13: Factory reset.
> 14: Reboot.
> 15: Enjoy your phone again.
> 
> Remember to factory reset after the first sbf if you are coming from a 2nd-init rom like MIUI or CM. Stock and Blur based roms shouldnt need, but would help.
> 
> Any issues/questions, ask.
> 
> Thanks to Goose, Ky, Skelente, 1KDS, and all others who helped in this procedure.
> 
> Next is the return journey: Simplifying this process. Tired I am, rest I want, read back on this post later to hate my ramblings I will.


Can you be a little more specific on steps 8-11? I'm bit of a noob on CWM and need a bit of help if possible. I've root my Droid X many times while on Froyo, so I'm not that much of a noob, but I want to get back to .621. I tried to follow your steps and booted fine into recovery, but when I ran the 604-621 kernel zip, I'm still on Milestone X. I'm sure I missed a step somewhere but I'm not sure where I'm going wrong on steps 8-11. Thanks.


----------



## earthsound

chrisdcut said:


> Can you be a little more specific on steps 8-11? I'm bit of a noob on CWM and need a bit of help if possible. I've root my Droid X many times while on Froyo, so I'm not that much of a noob, but I want to get back to .621. I tried to follow your steps and booted fine into recovery, but when I ran the 604-621 kernel zip, I'm still on Milestone X. I'm sure I missed a step somewhere but I'm not sure where I'm going wrong on steps 8-11. Thanks.


Following everything through step 11 will not get you back to .621 (at least, not as the phone reports). Step 12 is what will bring you back to rooted stock .621.

If you see my previous post, you can follow the instructions on step #7 at http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-hacks/45250-getting-out-621-a.html#post553818 to cover step 12 in skreelink's instructions.


----------



## rj69

Very cool - Thanks earthsound! I believe your advice worked, however, I noticed the Swype keyboard is either Portugese or Spanish despite having the language set to US-English. (Keys are all correct - just the system messages and SYM keys are thrown off) I might just give the steps one more go to see if that would fix the keyboard but looks like everything else so far is correct.

Other observations: WiFi signal is weak compared to .605 and previously saved results from WiFi Analyzer. Others mentioned better cell signal with the 15P radio earlier in the thread but I'm not seeing any improvement as I had hoped. Obviously it's difficult to compare side-by-side since I won't be able to go back to .605.

Nonetheless I'm rooted and booted so that was the main goal. Thanks again to everyone along the way for contributing time and effort.


----------



## jbarcus81

m.ksy said:


> *The way to get root found!* Install sbf from attached archive and then use the "DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su" (also attached in the archive) to get root. All thanks for finding this method going to *bukolov1* from Ukraine.
> 
> wmz: Z403434473144


I've read through here.. but I followed these instructions.. decided I didn't like it.. but couldn't flash anything else and couldn't get CWM to work properly... so now in bootloader not only did it go from 30.05 to 30.04 I have "ERR:A5,70,70,00,1F MEM_MAP Blank, Service Req'd, Battery OK, OK to Program, Transfer Mode: USB"

When I followed the above instructions it flashed me to T-Mobile... haven't been able to get it back to VZW or boot since...


----------



## Goose306

jbarcus81 said:


> I've read through here.. but I followed these instructions.. decided I didn't like it.. but couldn't flash anything else and couldn't get CWM to work properly... so now in bootloader not only did it go from 30.05 to 30.04 I have "ERR:A5,70,70,00,1F MEM_MAP Blank, Service Req'd, Battery OK, OK to Program, Transfer Mode: USB"
> 
> When I followed the above instructions it flashed me to T-Mobile... haven't been able to get it back to VZW or boot since...


I'm a bit confused as there is no Bootloader version 30.05... the highest it ever went is version 30.04. Its a Droid X and not and X2 correct?

If so I'm assuming you probably flashed the SBF file via RSD Lite rather than Linux. If so, bad news bears. Check the OP. You need to flash to .621 via RSD Lite, reprovision your data via VZW, then flash the .604 Milestone X SBF using Linux or the Live CD that's linked in the OP.


----------



## skreelink

jbarcus81 said:


> I've read through here.. but I followed these instructions.. decided I didn't like it.. but couldn't flash anything else and couldn't get CWM to work properly... so now in bootloader not only did it go from 30.05 to 30.04 I have "ERR:A5,70,70,00,1F MEM_MAP Blank, Service Req'd, Battery OK, OK to Program, Transfer Mode: USB"
> 
> When I followed the above instructions it flashed me to T-Mobile... haven't been able to get it back to VZW or boot since...


Uhm... if you have a droid x... and after flashing, it said something about tmobile... that is a bad sign. T-mobile is a gsm network, hopefully you didnt hurt the radio by flashing a gsm radio firmware on a cdma phone. It SHOULD have said ntelos. But flash 621 sbf via rsdlite,b then flash 604 via linux or kds1 iso. You can restore a rooted 621 system and 621 kernel to be full rooted 621. Long as you are doing this on a droid x, not an x2.


----------



## ky41083

Posted some new updates. Hopefully solve a LOT of headaches and answer a lot of questions. Have fun


----------



## skreelink

ky41083 said:


> Posted some new updates. Hopefully solve a LOT of headaches and answer a lot of questions. Have fun


Well, damn... gotta outdate my guide and just link people to your flashable zips.









It is a lot easier on people rolling it all together, thanks ky. You seem to have a way with flashable zips.


----------



## ky41083

skreelink said:


> Well, damn... gotta outdate my guide and just link people to your flashable zips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot easier on people rolling it all together, thanks ky. You seem to have a way with flashable zips.


It is indeed a fine and delicate art







Have bricked fubar'ed my phone many much times









Also, you could always just update your guide and link to my post for the files. All good


----------



## skreelink

ky41083 said:


> It is indeed a fine and delicate art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have bricked fubar'ed my phone many much times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you could always just update your guide and link to my post for the files. All good


SNAFUBAR'd... but that's why we do it eh?

EDIT: Edited in right before the nandroid md5 stuff; http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24976-guide-stock-unrooted-621-or-bricked-to-full-rooted-621-with-proper-kernel/ feel free to read it over and maybe give some feedback.


----------



## ky41083

skreelink said:


> SNAFUBAR'd... but that's why we do it eh?
> 
> EDIT: Edited in right before the nandroid md5 stuff; http://rootzwiki.com...-proper-kernel/ feel free to read it over and maybe give some feedback.


Sure. This section:

1: After booting, sign into the market, let apps update (just to get that out of the way, because auto-update is selected by default)
2: Download Droid 2 Bootstrap, ROM Manager, and a beer (or in my case, a nice ice tea)
3: Open Settings > Applications > Allow non-market apps. Check the box. Then > Development > Enable USB Debugging.
4: Open Super User > Settings > Check for su binary update
5: Open Droid 2 Bootstrap > Bootstrap recovery and allow su request. It should say Bootstrap Successful.
6: Open ROM Manager > Flash ClockworkMod Recovery > Select Droid X (2nd-init) (It doesn't actually matter, but I find I get less errors with the '2nd-init' version, maybe plaecebo.) Allow su request to flash the latest CWM recovery.

Can be made much quicker, this is the way I do it after a .604 SBF (done this a crap load of times obviously).









1: After booting, sign into the market, let apps update (just to get that out of the way, because auto-update is selected by default)
2: Open Settings > Applications > Allow non-market apps. Check the box. Then > Development > Enable USB Debugging.
3: Download with your PC / copy Droid 2 Bootstrap, ROM Manager, and optionally SMS Backup & Restore (to save text messages you may get before you do another data wipe) to a folder on your SD card and install them from there using the built-in Files app.
4: Open Super User > Settings > Check for su binary update
5: Open Droid 2 Bootstrap > Bootstrap recovery and allow su request. It should say Bootstrap Successful.
6: *Optionally connect to WIFI,* open ROM Manager > Flash ClockworkMod Recovery > Select Droid X (2nd-init) (It doesn't actually matter, but I find I get less errors with the '2nd-init' version, maybe plaecebo.) Allow su request to flash the latest CWM recovery.

This will save you LOT'S of time not having to even TOUCH the market or mess with accounts on .604 what so ever.

Also I would do a Data / Cache wipe (factory reset) after successfully installing one of my update.zip's *WITHOUT/BEFORE* leaving CWM.

Everything else looks pretty good to me buddy


----------



## BigKidd1310

Just want to say that you guys rock! I picked up the .621 update two days before I finally decided I was gonna void my warranty and solve my DroidX problems with a new ROM.

Got a little lost along the way with all the posts but finally made it, followed Skelente's SBF guide in the OP to get me to .604 with root and then followed Skreelink's summary the rest of the way. Got lost on step 12 but found http://rootzwiki.com...-proper-kernel/ and used ky's Stock Rooted zip with CWM to get it done.

Thanks again Goose, Skreelink, ky, 1kds, and anyone else that's contributed to this cause. Now to decide on a new ROM...



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1: Backup EVERYTHING[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2: SBF 621 with RSDLite to ensure radio[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]3: SBF 604 with LINUX[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4: Boot the phone normally[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5: Enable non-market app install and usb development.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6: Root using zergrush[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]7: Install Droid 2 Bootstrap, run and bootstrap recovery.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]8: Install Rom Manager, flash the latest Droid X CWM[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]9: Download ky14083's kernel fix zip.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]10: Use Rom Manager to reboot into recovery[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]11: Flash the fix zip[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]12: Restore rooted 621 system nandroid [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]13: Factory reset.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]14: Reboot.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]15: Enjoy your phone again.


[/background]


----------



## skreelink

If you want some ics fun and bleeding edge betas, try out gummy or miui ( cm9 and aokp too, but I never tested those) for some nice stability (and what I run) take a gander around for pooka's cm4dx gb build. Nice smooth cm7 build that is healthy on battery.


----------



## tays

If I am currently runninga bone stock DX on .621 that has never been rooted before which process am I going to want to use?

There seem to be 3 that get the most attention (the one outlined in this thread, KY41083's, and skreelink's).

I have too note that I am a compete newbee to this rooting thing so please bear with me.

Thanks!

GAT


----------



## skreelink

tays said:


> If I am currently runninga bone stock DX on .621 that has never been rooted before which process am I going to want to use?
> 
> There seem to be 3 that get the most attention (the one outlined in this thread, KY41083's, and skreelink's).
> 
> I have too note that I am a compete newbee to this rooting thing so please bear with me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GAT


Feel free to follow the one in my sig







it is a step by step and easy to follow. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## j1n5t3r

If i sbf to .604 using linux can i use windows to sbf back to stock .621 if something goes wrong?


----------



## skreelink

j1n5t3r said:


> If i sbf to .604 using linux can i use windows to sbf back to stock .621 if something goes wrong?


Yes, you can always sbf back to 621 with rsdlite. Though you will have to start all over if you plan to root. Using linux is only required as it does not flash the radio, rsd flashes the 604 radio to ntelos.


----------



## vnvjeep

I'm new to the DX rooting world... coming from a rooted D1 w/ CM and a Xoom on EOS, this is all new to me with all this talk about SBF's. 

Well, I rooted my friend's DX running .621 using the Linux root CD... that worked great. I loaded ROM manager and the Droid2 bootstrap tools on it, and tried out CM7. It was nice & stable, and decided to give MIUI a shot as well. I loaded Wizards0f0s MIUI v2012.5.12 onto it... it'll probably be more userfriendly for my friend, and might spruce it up a bit more later, so this is what I'm going with.

I noticed that wifi was a bit flaky... it would maintain a connection, but bomb out in the middle of a large download... I'd turn off wifi, and turn it back on and it'd be fine again for a little while. This got me thinking whether the radio and/or kernel could be updated since I was reading that 621 had alot of performance/stability enhancements... Looking at the about phone, I'm seeing:

Baseband Radio BP_C_01.09.15P (I'm pretty sure this is the radio from the .621 kernel)
Kernel version 2.6.32.9-geadffa3 (I'm pretty sure this is the .604 kernel)

My question is, can I run the 604->621 Kernel update mentioned in a post before and still keep root? I don't want to have to go through alot of hassle to get 621 on there, and want to keep MIUI as it is... If someone can please explain to me what the consequences are of loading this update.zip after the fact?

Thank you!
-Mike


----------



## ky41083

vnvjeep said:


> I'm new to the DX rooting world... coming from a rooted D1 w/ CM and a Xoom on EOS, this is all new to me with all this talk about SBF's.
> 
> Well, I rooted my friend's DX running .621 using the Linux root CD... that worked great. I loaded ROM manager and the Droid2 bootstrap tools on it, and tried out CM7. It was nice & stable, and decided to give MIUI a shot as well. I loaded Wizards0f0s MIUI v2012.5.12 onto it... it'll probably be more userfriendly for my friend, and might spruce it up a bit more later, so this is what I'm going with.
> 
> I noticed that wifi was a bit flaky... it would maintain a connection, but bomb out in the middle of a large download... I'd turn off wifi, and turn it back on and it'd be fine again for a little while. This got me thinking whether the radio and/or kernel could be updated since I was reading that 621 had alot of performance/stability enhancements... Looking at the about phone, I'm seeing:
> 
> Baseband Radio BP_C_01.09.15P (I'm pretty sure this is the radio from the .621 kernel)
> Kernel version 2.6.32.9-geadffa3 (I'm pretty sure this is the .604 kernel)
> 
> My question is, can I run the 604->621 Kernel update mentioned in a post before and still keep root? I don't want to have to go through alot of hassle to get 621 on there, and want to keep MIUI as it is... If someone can please explain to me what the consequences are of loading this update.zip after the fact?
> 
> Thank you!
> -Mike


If you are already on the .604 kernel the consequences of flashing the .621 kernel are essentially that your phone will run faster, smoother, better battery life, etc. ;-) It won't alter anything but the kernel, bootloader, etc. that are meant to be on the Droid X (as opposed to the Milestone X). It won't alter any of the normal Android filesystem, so yes you will keep root and as long as your ROM can boot on the .621 kernel that will also remain just fine.

Your radio is the correct (newest .621) version. I would try this with your wifi on and not connected to any networks: http://rootzwiki.com...wifimac-issues/. My phone was doing the same wifi dropping all the time crap and after doing that and placing the resulting nvs_map.bin in /pds/wifi (BACKUP the old copy just in case) and rebooting my wifi has been more stable than ever







.


----------



## vnvjeep

ky41083 said:


> If you are already on the .604 kernel the consequences of flashing the .621 kernel are essentially that your phone will run faster, smoother, better battery life, etc. ;-) It won't alter anything but the kernel, bootloader, etc. that are meant to be on the Droid X (as opposed to the Milestone X). It won't alter any of the normal Android filesystem, so yes you will keep root and as long as your ROM can boot on the .621 kernel that will also remain just fine.
> 
> Your radio is the correct (newest .621) version. I would try this with your wifi on and not connected to any networks: http://rootzwiki.com...wifimac-issues/. My phone was doing the same wifi dropping all the time crap and after doing that and placing the resulting nvs_map.bin in /pds/wifi (BACKUP the old copy just in case) and rebooting my wifi has been more stable than ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks much, KY! Followed your advice and got .621 on there with no ill effects. That's the good news... I'm not having much luck with the wifi though. I got the nvs_map.bin created, and copied to their correct locations, but it's still just hanging in the middle of a large download from the market. Stop/start wifi, and the download continues. Driving me nuts. Not sure what else I can try for this. Was hoping that .621 would have taken care of this.







Thanks again!


----------



## ky41083

vnvjeep said:


> Thanks much, KY! Followed your advice and got .621 on there with no ill effects. That's the good news... I'm not having much luck with the wifi though. I got the nvs_map.bin created, and copied to their correct locations, but it's still just hanging in the middle of a large download from the market. Stop/start wifi, and the download continues. Driving me nuts. Not sure what else I can try for this. Was hoping that .621 would have taken care of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


You should only have one copy of nvs_map.bin and it should be in /pds/wifi (delete it from the other locations). Multiple copies may confuse your phone, I would try that, that's how I have mine. Also, make sure you set the owner / perms after placing it in /pds/wifi to make sure the system can read it correctly.


----------



## vnvjeep

ky41083 said:


> You should only have one copy of nvs_map.bin and it should be in /pds/wifi (delete it from the other locations). Multiple copies may confuse your phone, I would try that, that's how I have mine. Also, make sure you set the owner / perms after placing it in /pds/wifi to make sure the system can read it correctly.


Gotcha... yeah, there are 3 copies of that file on that phone now... Unfortunately it's out of my hands at the moment and back with the owner. I'll give this a try next time I see it. What's the best way to set the perms? Can I run that "fix permissions" function from within ROM manager, or wouldn't that touch it?

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## ky41083

vnvjeep said:


> Gotcha... yeah, there are 3 copies of that file on that phone now... Unfortunately it's out of my hands at the moment and back with the owner. I'll give this a try next time I see it. What's the best way to set the perms? Can I run that "fix permissions" function from within ROM manager, or wouldn't that touch it?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Mike


No that won't touch it, if you know Linux you can use terminal. If not Root Explorer works well (I use it anyways sometimes). Set the owner & group to 0 (root) and perms to rw-r-r (just like pretty much every other file that doesn't have special permissions, you can look at those as an example).


----------



## vnvjeep

ky41083 said:


> No that won't touch it, if you know Linux you can use terminal. If not Root Explorer works well (I use it anyways sometimes). Set the owner & group to 0 (root) and perms to rw-r-r (just like pretty much every other file that doesn't have special permissions, you can look at those as an example).


Thanks ky... I'll do some reading up on how to set permissions... looks like ES File Explorer is a free alternative that can also set permissions.


----------



## ky41083

vnvjeep said:


> Thanks ky... I'll do some reading up on how to set permissions... looks like ES File Explorer is a free alternative that can also set permissions.


That should work as long as you can set the owner / group as well as the permissions


----------



## sjives

Thank you so much for this post. I have a DX running MIUI again after successful completion of this process.


----------



## lakingslayer

Thanks for all the work on this. I was able to swap my X with my daughters who was on the .621 update. My screen getting bad pixels from dropping it so much. It took about an hour to sbf it and get it back running my nandroid backup of MIUI from my .605 build. Nice!


----------



## jhag47

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My replacement Droid X is now a rooted .621 phone using the 1KDF linux boot disk and ky41083's RC1.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]What a smooth process, thanks.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Can I restore my last nandroid backup from my old Droid X (.605) which was running Wizards 2012.5.12? If so, will I still be able to add any of the bloatware features at a later if I would want to? [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Edit: all problems solved, thanks for all the help.[/background]


----------



## ky41083

ky41083 said:


> If you are already on the .604 kernel the consequences of flashing the .621 kernel are essentially that your phone will run faster, smoother, better battery life, etc. ;-) It won't alter anything but the kernel, bootloader, etc. that are meant to be on the Droid X (as opposed to the Milestone X). It won't alter any of the normal Android filesystem, so yes you will keep root and as long as your ROM can boot on the .621 kernel that will also remain just fine.
> 
> Your radio is the correct (newest .621) version. I would try this with your wifi on and not connected to any networks: http://rootzwiki.com...wifimac-issues/. My phone was doing the same wifi dropping all the time crap and after doing that and placing the resulting nvs_map.bin in /pds/wifi (BACKUP the old copy just in case) and rebooting my wifi has been more stable than ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bootmenu has an option to automatically create nvs_map.bin for you, just in case anyone was still interested


----------



## kwest12

Can I sbf someone from .340 to .621? Let me rephrase: I just sbfed someone from .340 to .621. I assume the reason it's acting up is a bad download and not a fundamental flaw in going from .340 to .621....


----------



## razorloves

kwest12 said:


> Can I sbf someone from .340 to .621? Let me rephrase: I just sbfed someone from .340 to .621. I assume the reason it's acting up is a bad download and not a fundamental flaw in going from .340 to .621....


No problems that ive heard of with doing that. Only thing i can think of is did u do a factory reset after sbf?


----------



## kwest12

I tried... I got to stock recovery and it basically froze and wouldn't respond to my key presses. Just stays right on the "!" screen...

EDIT: Wait, I'm an idiot, it uses different controls from the previous one.... fml

EDIT 2: Just curious: why didn't an sbf wipe the cache and data?


----------



## razorloves

kwest12 said:


> I tried... I got to stock recovery and it basically froze and wouldn't respond to my key presses. Just stays right on the "!" screen...
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I'm an idiot, it uses different controls from the previous one.... fml
> 
> EDIT 2: Just curious: why didn't an sbf wipe the cache and data?


They never have. Not sure why. I guess you could say it doesnt for the same reason an OTA update doesnt. Its just standard practice to factory reset after sbf.


----------



## Goose306

razorloves said:


> They never have. Not sure why. I guess you could say it doesnt for the same reason an OTA update doesnt. Its just standard practice to factory reset after sbf.


While not sure why as well I'm pretty sure partially its because the SBF isn't really designed as an option to return everything to stock-out-of-the-box, saviour type of deal. Gotta remember these are leaked Moto files. They are used in their warehouse and at the customer service level to update the /system end, and if its not rooted and/or stock a data wipe isn't necessary a lot of the time as the data files are cross-compatible if its the same system.


----------



## passizle

Hello all,

New member. Great site! I was hoping for a little help. Unfortunatley I bricked my Driod X after the .621 update. I have flashed a few devices in the past. On this trip, i ran into a peculiar error. not being entirley Ubuntu savy (but learning a lot) I am reaching out for some assistance. I can start the flash process with sbf_flash and the latest Verizon SBF. My process gets stuck at sending erase. It bombs out as follows...
[email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo ./sbf_flash Verizon-US.sbf
SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
http://opticaldelusion.org

=== Verizon-US.sbf ===
00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
02: CG03 0x00000000-0x008FC367 C09A BP
03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 1B3F AP
04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 48DA AP
05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF F27A AP
07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF BC7F AP
08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF A702 AP
10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF DAF5 AP
11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
13: CG66 0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF 8373 AP

>> waiting for phone: Connected.
>> uploading RDL03: 100.0%
-- OK
>> verifying ramloader
-- OK
>> executing ramloader
-- OK
>> waiting for phone: Connected.
>> sending erase
usb_bulk_write -110
!! failed
>> rebooting
usb_bulk_write -19
[email protected]:~/Downloads$

Any ideas on how to resolve this?

Thanks in advance everyone. This site is great!


----------



## razorloves

passizle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New member. Great site! I was hoping for a little help. Unfortunatley I bricked my Driod X after the .621 update. I have flashed a few devices in the past. On this trip, i ran into a peculiar error. not being entirley Ubuntu savy (but learning a lot) I am reaching out for some assistance. I can start the flash process with sbf_flash and the latest Verizon SBF. My process gets stuck at sending erase. It bombs out as follows...
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$ sudo ./sbf_flash Verizon-US.sbf
> SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
> http://opticaldelusion.org
> 
> === Verizon-US.sbf ===
> 00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
> 01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
> 02: CG03 0x00000000-0x008FC367 C09A BP
> 03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 1B3F AP
> 04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 48DA AP
> 05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
> 06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF F27A AP
> 07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF BC7F AP
> 08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
> 09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF A702 AP
> 10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF DAF5 AP
> 11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
> 12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
> 13: CG66 0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF 8373 AP
> 
> >> waiting for phone: Connected.
> >> uploading RDL03: 100.0%
> -- OK
> >> verifying ramloader
> -- OK
> >> executing ramloader
> -- OK
> >> waiting for phone: Connected.
> >> sending erase
> usb_bulk_write -110
> !! failed
> >> rebooting
> usb_bulk_write -19
> [email protected]:~/Downloads$
> 
> Any ideas on how to resolve this?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone. This site is great!


Which version sbf u using?


----------



## excelsisba

New here also. Now I'm stuck...
My Process:
1. SBF'd to 621, No problems
2. Used the Linux process with no issues, root worked fine
3. Installed cm9. No problem there either.
My new gs3 came in so I was going to give my DX to my brother (he's coming from a BB)
3. SBF'd back to 621 and now I'm stuck on the boot animation loop.

Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Brian

UPDATE:
I'm an idiot... did a factory reset and all is fine in the DX world...


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin

couldn't flash 621nandroid. believe me tried. i am a noobie (2 months rooting flashing rom ect.)but the 604-621 images update no prob. the radio 15p is already there,is that luck or false read?phone works, just a touch confuzed







. and thanks for your hard work

;


----------



## mhous33

have been away from the dx for awhile, gave it to the wife right when the 621 update started rolling out. fortunately i made sure to disable BlurUpdater_VZW.apk before giving it to her so that it wouldn't automatically update, so it is still on 605. from there i moved on to the d3 then bionic, and now that i have my bionic, the wife wants the droid 3. long story short, i get the dx back  still love this phone even though it's vintage at this point.
anywho, am wanting to know whether you can get back to 605 from ntelos 604? in all my reading, it seems the only people who have tried 604 are those who were already stuck on 621.


----------



## ky41083

Western Senju Ero-sannin said:


> couldn't flash 621nandroid. believe me tried. i am a noobie (2 months rooting flashing rom ect.)but the 604-621 images update no prob. the radio 15p is already there,is that luck or false read?phone works, just a touch confuzed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . and thanks for your hard work


If the radio is 15p already (*not* a false read if the phone took the OTA at one point) just flash one of my 621 updates.


----------



## ky41083

mhous33 said:


> have been away from the dx for awhile, gave it to the wife right when the 621 update started rolling out. fortunately i made sure to disable BlurUpdater_VZW.apk before giving it to her so that it wouldn't automatically update, so it is still on 605. from there i moved on to the d3 then bionic, and now that i have my bionic, the wife wants the droid 3. long story short, i get the dx back  still love this phone even though it's vintage at this point.
> anywho, am wanting to know whether you can get back to 605 from ntelos 604? in all my reading, it seems the only people who have tried 604 are those who were already stuck on 621.


You can restore your old Droid X 605 nandroid over the Milestone X 604 but it's not recommended (as the kernel will be the Milestone X's which performs worse). What you *should* do is install one of my 621 ROM's over the Milestone X 604 so you are back on the Droid X kernel, etc. *Then* restore your 605 nandroid.

You cannot revert to any previous *kernel* once you are on the 604/621 kernel. A 605 system (nandroid backup) will run just fine (maybe better) on the 621 kernel.


----------



## mhous33

ky41083 said:


> You can restore your old Droid X 605 nandroid over the Milestone X 604 but it's not recommended (as the kernel will be the Milestone X's which performs worse). What you *should* do is install one of my 621 ROM's over the Milestone X 604 so you are back on the Droid X kernel, etc. *Then* restore your 605 nandroid.
> 
> You cannot revert to any previous *kernel* once you are on the 604/621 kernel. A 605 system (nandroid backup) will run just fine (maybe better) on the 621 kernel.


thanks for the clarification! the kernel situation was what I was wondering about. i did download your stock rooted 621 rom just in case; thanks for taking the time to make it, looks pretty solid. not particularly concerned with being able to run 605, but rather with being able to flash back to froyo. not likely I'll actually ever do it, but like to have the option.


----------



## ky41083

mhous33 said:


> thanks for the clarification! the kernel situation was what I was wondering about. i did download your stock rooted 621 rom just in case; thanks for taking the time to make it, looks pretty solid. not particularly concerned with being able to run 605, but rather with being able to flash back to froyo. not likely I'll actually ever do it, but like to have the option.


You will not be able to SBF back to Froyo. You will only be able to SBF Milestone X 604 or unrootable Droid X 621 as SBF'ing includes the kernel. Nandroid backups / restores do NOT include the kernel, which is why you can use older one's.


----------



## mhous33

ky41083 said:


> You will not be able to SBF back to Froyo. You will only be able to SBF Milestone X 604 or unrootable Droid X 621 as SBF'ing includes the kernel. Nandroid backups / restores do NOT include the kernel, which is why you can use older one's.


right, I understand. am satisfied with 605 actually, haven't had any issues with it really, so will stay away from 621/604 for now.


----------



## ky41083

FYI for everyone, new boot disc has been made to directly root (yes, really) new Motorola Android versions, including Droid X 4.5.621

[Root] Droid X root method for 2.3.4/ 4.5.621 (does not require Milestone SBF)


----------



## DrewfishX

so im an idiot and could not figure out how to use the cd after a burned it....but my cp died over night with the disc in the drive and when i rebooted in the morn it loaded boatloader....(DUH)....finally somthing worked to root with .621 update....THANKS TO ALL WHO PUT THIS TOGETHER!!!!

now to try and flash a rom...wish me luck!!


----------



## jt11

I am a newbee and confused about the instructions to use for my Droid X, system 4.5.621.MB810, Android 2.3.4. Any help appreciated to get me started.


----------



## jt11

I booted from tthe CD, select DX, connect phone, turn on USB debudding, but do not know how to select " charge only USB mode" on the phone. I see the other options on the phone like "Stay Awake", ""Allow mock locations". Any help appreciated.


----------



## dcharleyultra

I think you get that option once you connect your phone to your computer.

Swyped from my SPH-L710


----------



## skreelink

jt11 said:


> I booted from tthe CD, select DX, connect phone, turn on USB debudding, but do not know how to select " charge only USB mode" on the phone. I see the other options on the phone like "Stay Awake", ""Allow mock locations". Any help appreciated.


After you connect the USB cord, an icon will appear in your status bar saying USB Connected; drag down the notifications, tap on USB connection (not debug connected), and make sure Charge Only is selected. This ONLY appears after you've connected an OEM (original motorola cord), or an OTG capable cord, NOT a cheap 'charging only' cord, you CANNOT program/root/flash/anything with these, just charge.


----------

